#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-22
<bandwidthcrunch> Hi friends, I have a omap3430 based hardware and i want to compile ubuntu for the armv7 architecture. Any pointers on how to go about the same ?
<Martyn> You don' thave to
<Martyn> Canonical is working on it, it's just going to take a bit
<Martyn> Are you also working with Cortex-A9 hardware?
<Martyn> or just Cortex-A8?
<bandwidthcrunch> cortex-a8
<Martyn> Right, 3430 ... du
<Martyn> duh ratehr :)  I'm tired, it's 2:11am for me
<bandwidthcrunch> ohh
<bandwidthcrunch> catch some sleep
<Martyn> not quite yet
<Martyn> I'm in the middle of debugging a multicore ARM kernel
<bandwidthcrunch> omap4 ?
<Martyn> I'm not at a place where I can checkpoint .. still doing the instruction trace
<Martyn> Cortex-A9
<Martyn> but not omap4 SoC
<Martyn> I'm using the realview-eb fastmodel
<bandwidthcrunch> is canonical working on that too ?
<Martyn> (since the only real A9 hardware is the PBX, being released in super-limited quantity, based on an eASIC running at 70Mhz)
<Martyn> no
<Martyn> However, they will be.
<Martyn> ogra and I should both be getting PBX'es around the same time
<Martyn> Better question -- why do you want a v7 compile?
<Martyn> v6->v7 won't result in a huge performance increase
<bandwidthcrunch> optimisations ? Isnt it going to make a difference ?
<Martyn> the difference between the omap 2xxx and 3xxx series isn't much
<Martyn> just speed
<Martyn> if you have a specific application you'd like to compile v7, go for it
<Martyn> cross compile it using CodeSourcery's tools
<Martyn> however, you can't just turn on v7 arch and expect magical optimization and speed
<Martyn> glibc needs to have changes made to take advantage of v7
<bandwidthcrunch> An application like firefox has a lot of dependecies and i would end up cross compiling a lot more of those
<Martyn> yep
<bandwidthcrunch> i used Codesourcery
<Martyn> What optimization level?
<Martyn> -O2?
<bandwidthcrunch> Just that my folks here want me to get the whole of ubuntu build for armv7 . yeah O2
<Martyn> so do my folks
<Martyn> we're doing an SoC
<Martyn> but recompiling the entire distro isn't in the works for the moment, simply because we lack the platforms to do native v7 compiles
<Martyn> (and cross compiling is really dicey)
<bandwidthcrunch> i supplied those platforms to canonical 2 months back
<Martyn> Ah!  Twas you :)
<bandwidthcrunch> yeah
<Martyn> What SoC are the boards based on?
<Martyn> TI's omap?
<Martyn> or the freescale i.mx51?
<bandwidthcrunch> TI's omap 3503
<Martyn> Well, hopefully we'll see more v7 compiled code in karmic
<bandwidthcrunch> what would be required to get the whole distro built using codesourcery toolchain ? anything we are missing ?
<Martyn> so much in the air...
<Martyn> I wouldn't want to build it in cross
<Martyn> however, I'm the wrong person to ask about the build engine..
<Martyn> that's ogra, ncommander, etc...
 * Martyn works on ARM linux porting, and device drivers :)
<bandwidthcrunch> :) cool got that. I am gonna ping them and see if we can do some magic faster
<Martyn> however, I've been doing some pretty close looking at what v7 buys as far as performance goes using profiling ...
<Martyn> it's not much
<Martyn> v7 does make a big difference in the power used though.  v7 code takes better advantage of the A8's power saving capabilities
<Martyn> Where you get massive performance increases are in any code that takes advantage of vfp/NEON
<Martyn> as well as video decoding
<Martyn> for the same reason .. since you can pass that on to the coprocessor
<bandwidthcrunch> yeah we plan to use neon too
<bandwidthcrunch> my current processor lacks the DSP
<lool> Martyn: I think there could be a significant difference if we'd start using thum or thumb2 in actual binaries, but this sounds like a large project
<Martyn> nod
<lool> *thum
<lool> Rgah
<Martyn> lool : No kidding
<lool> *Thumb
<Martyn> the thumb compression in the A8 is a nice feature
<Martyn> and I'm discovering that pretty significant changes were made to v7 (for the better) on the A9
<Martyn> Section "Device"
<Martyn> 	Identifier	"Card0"
<Martyn> 	Driver		"fbdev"
<Martyn> 	Option		"fbdev" "/dev/fb0"
<Martyn> 	VendorName	"Unknown"
<Martyn> 	BoardName	"Unknown"
<Martyn> EndSection
<Martyn> Section "Screen"
<Martyn> 	...
<Martyn> 	Device		"Card0"
<Martyn> 	...
<Martyn> EndSection
<Martyn> Ack!
<Martyn> sorry
<lool> What changed on A9?
<Martyn> thumbEE
<bandwidthcrunch> Ogra , NCommander Any tips on the build process for armv7 ?
<Martyn> L2 is huge
<Martyn> REALLY huge
<Martyn> like "a full meg"
<Martyn> L1's aren't shabby either
<bandwidthcrunch> nice
<Martyn> but the real treat is the four cores
<Martyn> I have a fully multicore jaunty working now
<Martyn> which is quite the achievement :)
<Martyn> "on the shoulders of giants"
<bandwidthcrunch> great work Martyn ..
<lool> Martyn: Wasn't ThubEE on the A8 already??
<Martyn> lool : It is, but it has been improved in the A9
<Martyn> instruction execution time is -way- down
<lool> Ah
<Martyn> in theory, there's no reason these chips won't be able to go 1.5Ghz
<lool> Martyn: Are there interesting patches to merge from your work on getting jaunty to work on MP?  :)
<Martyn> all the patches minus two are now part of the arm-linux.org tree
<lool> So only kernel?
<Martyn> (course, they are a critical two ... that have to do with using WFE rather than WFI to halt the other cores during bootloading, then releasing them with an SVC call into the secondary_boot process)
<Martyn> lool : Only kernel.
<Martyn> and a BUTTLOAD of drivers
<Martyn> because ARM is so fucking fractured as an architecture
<lool> arm-linux.org => linux-arm I guess
<Martyn> I swear, we need a unified bootloader (UEFI) and then we need a unified boot process
<Martyn> www.linux-arm.org 's git repository, yes
<Martyn> frankly, there are a bunch of merges that have to happen now between that tree, and the mainline linux kernel tree
<Martyn> right now there are four fractures trees that people are building from .. the omap-linux tree, the arm-offical tree, the beagle-flavored tree, and the mainline linux repo
<Martyn> The //problem// is the ARM gatekeeper for the linux kernel
<Martyn> Russel is slowing things down
<lool> Is the OMAP tree going via the ARM tree?
<Martyn> no
<Martyn> it's got it's own little world
<Martyn> and it's become quite the fork at this point, especially the framebuffer code
<lool> Right, it seems they have a pile of not-easily upstreamable patches
<Martyn> And it's resulting in this kind of mess: http://osdir.com/ml/linux-kernel/2009-06/msg05879.html
<Martyn> I mean, you don't see the x86 side of the kernel doing this kind of insanity
<Martyn> nor the MIPS guys, really
<Martyn> but ARM?  We've got the worst part of the Linux source tree .. our branches look like a teenager's room after an all-week party kegger
<lool> Having per subarch or even per board trees is not really nice indeed
<Martyn> sub arch is acceptable
<Martyn> <board> is ... crazy
<Martyn> it's partially ARM's fault
<Martyn> and partially the phoneset manufacturer's fault (odd bootloaders, TrustZone, etc)
<Martyn> but mostly the Linux Maintainer's fault
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: Hey, who are you?  :)
<bandwidthcrunch> Hi lool
<bandwidthcrunch>  Manav Gautama
<ogra> bandwidthcrunch, i doubt using codesourcery to cross-build *the whole distro* is easily possible without a year of building infrastructure :)
<ogra> we build the whole system natively
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: I'm working on a tool to rebuild the distro with a different toolchain
<bandwidthcrunch> Willing to chuck codesourcery
<lool> It wouldn't be crossbuilt though, but natively built within qemu
<Le1> Is it a buildd or obs like system?
<ogra> launchpad buildds
<bandwidthcrunch> That should also be ok. I was interested in having armv7 using qemu or building them natively
<bandwidthcrunch> have some omap3 board
<bandwidthcrunch> also shipped one to canonical
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: Who did you ship it to?
<bandwidthcrunch> give me a minute
<lool> Le1: obs?
<ogra> lool, suse
<lool> Oh
<Le1> opensuse build service
<lool> Ubuntu uses Launchpad-driven buildds; my system will use EC2 running Debian-style buildd tools
<ogra> Le1, https://launchpad.net/builders
<ogra> (scroll down to armel, they are integrated and used natively as any other arch buildd)
<lool> That's how we do it in for Ubuntu itself
<Le1> i see.
<Le1> I've thought it's a local buildd. :P
<bandwidthcrunch> lool , shipped to to kress
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: If this is pubic information, could you share details about what board this is?
<lool> *public
<bandwidthcrunch> its not yet public but its been a while i heard anything. So am trying to setup a build out here and see if we can do things faster
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: I think you should talk to Mike Kress and check directly with him
<bandwidthcrunch> I just got his address and seeing if i can get any more information
<lool> *I* personally neverheard of your project/board, so if it's not public we can't really discuss anything; we're a larger company now, so it's probably other people are working on it
<bandwidthcrunch> but at the same side i would also like to start builds here at my end  . I understand lool. Am just checking up with anyone else is working on a armv7 port
<ogra> the whole 9.10 release will be armv6+
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: The main Ubuntu armel port is going to move to ARMv6 + VFP when our buildds are moved to this
<bandwidthcrunch> mojo ?
<ogra> not sure thats sufficient for you, but if it is you wont need to rebuild the whole of it
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: What with mojo?
<bandwidthcrunch> isnt that armv6 +VFP ?
<bandwidthcrunch> i already have a rootfs based off it and it looks pretty decent.
<ogra> they stopped a year ago, didnt they ?
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: mojo provides various optimized *arm* archives already (Note: not "armel"); if that works for you, that's ok; note that you wont be compatible with the Debian and Ubuntu armel ports
<ogra> for rolling a 9.04 rootfs (which is armv5 though) just see the topic :)
<bandwidthcrunch> Actually i have both jaunty and mojo working for me .
<bandwidthcrunch> Just that i wanted to have armv7 port and source control  of the whole rootfs and be able to build the same natively or in qemu
<lool> ogra: Did you rename the project holding the rootfs builder?   :-)
<ogra> lool's work in karmic should help with that
<ogra> lool, not yet
<lool> ogra: Did you pick a name?
<ogra> no, then i would have asked for renaming already
<bandwidthcrunch> these launchpad builders armel builds happen on canonical servers ? any way i can throw a build there or setup the same infrastructure at my end ?
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: The official Ubuntu buildds are administered/hosted by Canonical; they are using Debianish tools + Launchpad
<ogra> with lool's tool you will be able to
<bandwidthcrunch> where can i locate the tools ?
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: So you can't just throw your buildd; to setup your own buildd, you should check the Debian tools, but that's not enough to rebuild the distro
<lool> bandwidthcrunch: Start reading up from sbuild
<lool> (The package)
<lool> It should help you setup dchroot and the like
<ogra> lool, how about "rootstock" for the project ?
<ogra> not very original, i know and less funny than your suggestions ... but its a name
<lool> ogra: It's a decent name
<ogra> right, i'll take that one then
 * ogra waits for an answer in #launchpad ...
<lool> You probably want to file it as a question, but well
<ogra> i wanted to ask first
<ogra> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm-roofs-builder/+question/74975
<ogra> *sigh* why do i get all that cyrillic spam ... i cant even read it
<bandwidthcrunch> thanks lool, ogra , will look up the tools you have mentioned and see if i can cook up something tho it sounds to be quite a task
<rek_> heloooo
<rek_> where can i download ubuntu arm and ubnt arm packages?
<ogra> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ has all armel packages
<rek_> arm ?
<rek_> can i install them with smart q5 ?
<ogra> if you have a kernel and bootloader 9.04 should work ... see the topic
<rek_> what?
<ogra> "Build a rootfs from scratch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch"
<rek_> armel ihow can i port ubuntu into my device?
<ogra> you need a kernel and bootloader for your device, with the script from the wikipage you can build an ubuntu rootfs for it
<rek_> is not simle
<rek_> simple*
<rek_> r u able to do dis ?
<ogra> well, i wrote the script ...
<ogra> so if i would have such a device, a kernel and a bootloader i surely could do it
<rek_> really??
<rek_> amzing....baffling you're the man...
<Martyn> rek_ I'ts not hard, really.
<rek_> i should read
<Martyn> You have to pay attention to detail, but the building of a rootFS is straightforward
<Martyn> ogra : BTW .. looks like I might have to replicate the build system here in house in the next couple months.
<Martyn> ogra : The interest in a v7 build is increasing, and I've been put on UEFI duty
<rek_> however my device i'm gonna buy has alread installed a linux distro... i think it's arm ubuntu... they said so... so i'm worried about how could i install new programs... how could i run a new os ecc
<rek_> it's smart q5
 * ogra points Martyn to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-karmic-arm-cloud-builds
<rek_> so ogra is a genius ?
<ogra> Martyn, though i doubt v7 will give you much more than v6+vfp and thats what karmic will default to anyway
<Martyn> ogra : I need NEON support
<rek_> the processor is arm11 ...
<Martyn> ogra : amongst other things .. however for me it's a Mandate From Above(tm)
<ogra> isnt that a matter of kernel support and drivers ?
<rek_> is this good?
<ogra> first of all at least ...
<Martyn> Also application support, and apps have to be compiled with support for the NEON extensions
<rek_> what?
<ogra> ah, right ...
<ogra> Martyn, so you will try NEON on the babbage ??
<Martyn> ogra : So it's a big, hairy ball of a mess
<rek_> ogra is it simple to add spplications?
<Martyn> ogra : no, I'm going to use NEON on our chip once it tapes out
<Martyn> and on the PBX
<Martyn> which just arrived in a nice big box.  The PBX is -huge- man, and s l o w
<ogra> rek_, if there is already ubuntu on the device that should be straightforward, yes
<Martyn> but dual core, implemented on an eASIC
<rek_> but
<Martyn> no buts :)
<rek_> but.... it's arm i think
<Martyn> so?
<rek_> which packages do i need?
<Martyn> the pools are all compiled
<Martyn> just install the rootfs, in it's entirely
<rek_> no butts lol
<Martyn> you'll have a base rootFS (no graphics) then you'll have to configure and install xorg-core
<Martyn> etc.
<rek_> i don't have to...may be if i change os
<Martyn> OR .. you can run the version of Intrepid that the smart Q5 comes with, and /not worry about it/
<ogra> Martyn, the cloud spec should make it easy to rebuild parts or the whole archive
<rek_> ninfact...
<Martyn> in fact, after poking around and doing a bit of research, it seems that the Smart Q5 may even have Jaunty o it
<Martyn> Jaunty on it
<rek_> do u know smart q5 ?
<Martyn> ogra : I agree.  Looks good.
<Martyn> ogra : What's the timeframe for working on the tool?
<rek_> is the touch good?
<ogra> Martyn, ask lool, he implements it
<Martyn> rek_ : There aren't a lot of ARM platforms that I haven't played with at this point.
<rek_> what?
<rek_> the processor is arm11 samsung 667mhz what coul i install?
<Martyn> ogra : Will do.
<Martyn> rek_ : Anything you want
<rek_> lol :-) what?
<rek_> i think only some distro for pda
<Martyn> anything you want.  If it's in the armel software pools, you can aptitude install <xxx> whatever you want
<Martyn> the thing runs ubuntu perfectly.
<rek_> what's armel ?
<Martyn> rek_ : *groan*  Sir, you need to do a lot more reading please.
<rek_> i know but could u tell me?
<rek_> arm is armel?
<Martyn> rek_ : You have a rather large gap in your knowledge, and this is mostly a developer-related channel as opposed to a user-install channel.
<rek_> user-install chan lol :-)
<ogra> there are different flavours of ARM CPU ... google for the difference between big endian and little endian :)
<rek_> i'm sorry...
<Martyn> not that I want to put you off, please understand, but I don't want to spend a great deal of time educating :)
<ogra> armel means the packages are built for ARM with little endian
<ogra> (arm-endian-little = armel)
<rek_> i like to being teached if it's correct
<rek_> little endian?
<ogra> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness
<Martyn> rek_ : wikipedia is your friend
<rek_> i'd like to buy also the axim x30 ... but i want linux there thx fr da link
<rek_> but i know the port is not completed
 * ogra calls it a day (late here)
<rek_> what do you call?
<ogra> rek_, it means "gooybye, i'm off for today"
<rek_> really?
<rek_> means u ar tired ?
<ogra> yes, i'm working since 11h
<rek_> working on ?
<ogra> ubuntu ...
<rek_> can i find a iso image of arm ubuntu?
 * ogra is really gone now, before the shops close
<rek_> really are u a developer?
<rek_> ah what's the time ?
<Martyn> rek : he's in Germany
<Martyn> i'm in the US (texas)
<rek_> 19.09 here
<Martyn> people are spread around
<Martyn> 12:09 here
<Martyn> rek : I too am going offline for a bit, for lunch
<Martyn> and yes, ogra's an ubuntu developer
<rek_> it's my fault maybe
<Martyn> so are lool, amitk, ncommander, armin76 .. etc..
<rek_> congratulation ogra
<Martyn> I'm a linux kernel developer, and work in the x86 and ARM tree
<rek_> i'd like to ask a lot of things but....
<rek_> good
<rek_> how old are u?
<Martyn> not associated with any particular distro, but more Debian/Ubuntu of late because the company I'm with has connections to Canonical
<Martyn> Now that's a bit of a personal question, don't you think?
<Martyn> i'm in my late 30's
<rek_> canonical? yes i think so...
<Martyn> And it's not a question relevant to ubuntu development.
<rek_> i'm 19-20
<Martyn> Very good.   Well, please pardon me .. but I do have to go as well.  Lunch awaits.
<rek_> yes because... it's smthg difficult so you cannot be there at an early age ain't it ?
<rek_> ok have a nice dinne
<rek_> r
<lool> Martyn: bon appétit
<lool> Martyn: Re: the rebuild tool: you might have seen some efforts in building a good qemu setup; that's part of this project
<rek_> buon appetito
<Martyn> lool : awesome
<lool> I'm almost done with that part, I'd like to rebase on a .30 and use highmem
<armin76> rofl
<armin76> Martyn: i'm not, i'm a gentoo one
<rek_> what sould i do to install zydas zd1211 on damn small ?
<NCommander> Anyone got any idea what this does or why it might be necessary? http://paste.ubuntu.com/201603/
<NCommander> (from thunderbird 3.0 source, no comment explaining it)
<Martyn> re
<rek_> ciao
<rek_> hello
<Martyn> re
<Martyn> Back from lunch
<Martyn> armin76 : Pardon me :)  I even _knew_ you were into gentoo...
<Martyn> Slipped my mind :)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-24
<WebUser> what
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-25
<gatotkaca> how can I use ubuntu-arm with v2.6.29 with only fully serial console?
<gatotkaca> I don't understand what is the meaning of: configure upstart to spawn a serial tty event
<gatotkaca> I found it based on this: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/14/%23ubuntu-arm.txt
<gatotkaca> I've got the same problem; with following logs line: [ OK ]figuring network interfaces...
<gatotkaca> [ OK ]ting up console font and keymap...
<gatotkaca> [ OK ]rting system log daemon...
<gatotkaca> [ OK ]rting kernel log daemon...
<Martyn-> gatoacka : Go into the filesystem you are using, and change /etc/inittab to include a ttyAMA0 (or ttyS0, or whatever)
<Martyn-> don't forget to change /etc/securetty
<gatotkaca> Martyn : Thanks -- /etc/securetty? What should I change?
<gatotkaca> anyone working on DSPLink on ubuntu-arm?
<gatotkaca> beagleboard?
<lool> gatotkaca: We don't do OMAP ATM
<lool> gatotkaca: There's no inittab in Ubuntu, we use upstart instead; you just need to create an /etc/event.d file
<lool> gatotkaca: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-June/028351.html
<gatotkaca> lool:how about alsa?
<gatotkaca> lool:what should I give to the --seed argument?
<gatotkaca> --seed alsa-utils?
<lool> gatotkaca: It depends what you need; try it out and see if that's what you want?
<gatotkaca> lool:ok I'll try it
<rjune_wrk> What is the name of the inexpensive development board avaialbe?
<lool> _the_?  :)
<lool> rjune_wrk: For Ubuntu, there isn't really one perfect board yet, but in general for ARM v6+ (v7 actually) development, the beagleboard is a nice device
<rjune_wrk> that's the one I was thinking of, thanks.
<Martyn-> lool : We really really have to get an official branch of Ubuntu 9.04 on the beagle.  I think it was a mistake to not have one on launchpad...
<Martyn-> The more I think of it, the more it kinda sucks to have to tell people "yeah, you can run it, but you have to do these six steps to build a rootfs, then wrap it up in a bow this way, in order to get it working... "
<rjune_wrk> Martyn-: so is that a project you'll be working on? or will you be delegating that?
<armin76> Martyn: thats what a dev board is for :)
<kblin> Martyn-: yeah, and so people can start to file kernel bugs ;)
<Martyn-> rjune_wrk : Well, considering I've now updated my own beagleboard build seven times .. I guess I just volunteered.
<Martyn-> armin76 : That's just it though, the beagleboard is more than just a dev board.  It's a nicely packaged micro motherboard.
<Martyn-> armin76 ; One of the few 'dev' boards that's instantly useful out of the box.
<Martyn-> plus I just got a build of UEFI for it...
<Martyn-> thinks
<rjune_wrk> *U* EFI?
<Martyn-> Yep.
<Martyn-> Better bootloader than any we've had so far
<rjune_wrk> what is U ?
<Martyn-> http://www.uefi.org/home
<rjune_wrk> I thought EFI replaced the BIOS
<rjune_wrk> yeah, I went and googled it
<Martyn-> 'unified'
<Martyn-> it does, and it provides a flexible extensible framework to abstract and access the hardware just like the BIOS
<rjune_wrk>  Better bootloader than any we've had so far
<Martyn-> so that you only have to write bootloader hooks once
<rjune_wrk> shouldn't that be better BIOS then any we've had?
<Martyn-> ARM doesn't have a BIOS
<Martyn-> in fact, only x86 arch has a bios
<Martyn-> Linux is forced to act like one, for just about all the architectures.   If you look at the crazyness in the linux kernel branch, with all the weirdnesses that each mach- and plat- sub-branch need...
<Martyn-> So, while UEFI doens't handle POST, and CPU rom bootstrap setup, it does provide everything else.  That includes the ability to boot a kernel that matches the EFI 1.10 spec
<Martyn-> Apple is graciously providing source code to their UEFI implementation
<lool> I didn't know of EFI implementations for BB, cool
<rjune_wrk> I'm guessing BB does not refer to busybox
<Martyn-> lool : I just got it on Monday
<Martyn-> lool : With much whispering and sup3r s3kr3t handshakes (I wish I was kidding)
<Martyn-> however, after reading the code, it's under a dual license until a given date
<Martyn-> after that date, its good ol open source.
<Martyn-> (and I think there will be much rejoycing)
<armin76> Martyn: hrm...it doesn't have eth
<Martyn-> armin76 : So?  It has full USB and usb OTG
<Martyn-> not having ethernet is as easy as plugging an ethernet adapter in
<Martyn-> and poof .. you have ethernet
<Martyn-> most (useful) beagle implementations I've seen involve plugging the beagle into a micro USB hub, and then putting peripherals on the hub
<Martyn-> With the C3 revision of the board (256MB ram) and the C4 around the corner (512MB ram) .. it's a useful little computer
<kblin> Martyn-: on the revB, USB is a bit sucky
<kblin> Martyn-: at least on ogra's ubuntu kernels, it's pretty unstable
<lool> Martyn-: Oh do you have infos on C4?  512m would be gorgious
<kblin> I can have the kernel watchdog kick out the ethernet if I cause simultaneous high-speed USB traffic, e.g. to a usb hdd
<Martyn-> lool : that's the C4's big upgrade
<Martyn-> lool : They are kicking around putting ethernet on the board, but it may be too expensive to lay down the PHY
<Martyn-> both in $$ an on the power budget
<lool> I see
<Martyn-> ETH PHY can absorb 20W by itself
<Martyn-> er .. 2W, sorry
<Martyn-> order of mag
<rjune_wrk> I was gonna say, 20W for eth seemed a bit high
<Martyn-> it is
<Martyn-> I keep getting that one wrong
<Martyn-> okay, I'm heading to work, cause I need the lab
<Martyn-> back online in a bit
<ogra> kblin, my ubuntu kernels ?
<ogra> kblin, you really shouldnt use any kernels i do ;) ... http://www.rcn-ee.com/deb/kernel/beagle/ has properly packaged ones
<ogra> kblin, if i do kernels they are usually for a first test
<kblin> ogra: now that you remind me, that's what I'm using in my current set-up..
<kblin> or rather, the ubuntu-update-kernel.sh script does
<ogra> yeah, thats not mine ... i only did a very early 2.6.27 build from linux-omap ... doesnt even properly support the beagle framebuffer
<ogra> just to get a ssh server up on the board to tinker with it
<ogra> these kernels are done by robert nelson, he works for digikey afaik
<ogra> his mail address is in http://www.rcn-ee.com/deb/kernel/changes.txt
<ogra> in case you want to contact him
<kblin> ogra: I might have used your kernel in one of my earlier tries.. I wouldn't notice the framebuffer missing, no monitor connected to my BB
<ogra> heh
<kblin> besides, this seems to be a known issue, but upstream closed the bug with wontfix as it can be worked around by forcing the high-speed usb device to full-speed usb
<kblin> and I currently don't have the time to test and argue :)
<ogra> and you dont use angstrom :)
<kblin> yeah, bad me
<ogra> while koen and friends are very helpful, they dont like people running ubuntu on the beagle
<ogra> so the help you can get is rather marginal beyond education and info from them ...
<kblin> I'm pretty sure it's a kernel problem, so I'd bet I can replicate it with angstrom, didn't have time to play with that yet
<ogra> (i really like #beagle, but they dont really focus on ubuntu :) )
<kblin> I'm working on getting a demo working for the storage developers conference in sept, and I felt more comfortable keeping the distro for development given that I changed the architecture already
<kblin> for the demo, I'm fine with going at USB 1.1 speeds
<Martyn> re
<ogra> hmm, i remember i had decent USB speed when i used a xubuntu build with roberts kernels ...
<ogra> even swapping to a USB disk to run ubuntu-desktop on the 128M board i have worked in a usable way
<ogra> but its quite a while ago that i even booted my beagle
<armin76> Martyn: you have a beagleboard, right? can you tftpboot from u-boot with an usb eth? :)
<armin76> if it just had eth :P
<kblin> ogra: yeah, I can either have high-speed usb or full-speed usb, but both seems to cause trouble
<lool> NCommander: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-unr-karmic-other-arches is obsolete, I'm dropping it from /Roadmap
<ogra> was that about porting to mips ?
<lool> same for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-unr-karmic-desktop-switcher-improvements and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-karmic-moblin2
<ogra> oh, lpia
<NCommander> ogra, I wish :-/
<Martyn> re
<Martyn> armin76 : I can
<Martyn> armin76 : however, I had to extend u-boot to handle USB ethernet booting, and it only works with two adapters
<Martyn> armin76 : The -right- way to do USB booting is to use the linux kernel's ability to do a kexec
<Martyn> USB-ethernet that is
 * lool &
<ogra> the right way to do netbooting is to add an ethernetport to the damned hardware :)
<Martyn> armin76 : What you do is use u-boot to boot a small linux kernel from NAND with a cramfs at the end.  It's entire job is to bring up USB and networking, then attempt to do a DHCP/tftp boot of another kernel
<Martyn> ogra : Hey, add your voice to the C4's request list!
<Martyn> -grin-
<kblin> ogra: actually, I'd probably just use other damned hardware
<ogra> i doubt i have to, i think thats been requested often enough :)
<Martyn> i think the big deal right now is the cost of the PHY, since there is a mac already present in the OMAP
<Martyn> kblin : name one other piece of ARM hardware with as much capability as the beagleboard, for anywhere near the price...
<ogra> if the beagle had an ethernet port i'D write an LTSP implementation for ubuntu-arm within two days
<Martyn> ogra : Post that then :)
<ogra> and the beagle would be the next generation thin client ruling the world
<Martyn> ogra : That's a threat you can put teeth on :)
<ogra> heh
<Martyn> I'm not kidding.
<Martyn> Post that, and make that level of commitment (minus the whole two days thing) .. and you'd get a very strong response
<Martyn> I don't have that kind of spare time, and couldn't get my company to sponsor my time to do it
<kblin> Martyn: depends on what you want to with it
<ogra> why not the two day thing ... i wrote most of the recent LTSP ... it wouldnt take me more :P
<kblin> Martyn: I'm using my beagle as network server, and these days I'd probably get a sheevaplug..
<Martyn> ogra : Well, because it sounds like a boast, really.
<Martyn> ogra : Which would probably be recieved with a bit of "oh yea?  Pfft."  which is bad :)
<Martyn> (even if it's true .. -heh-)
<ogra> well ...
<kblin> Martyn: of course if you want the whole display GUI thing, I don't know that part
<ogra> i'll just wait who comes first with an ethernet port built into the board :)
<Martyn> kblin : I have a shivaplug, and what they did in the mach-kirkwood subtree is an abomination.   Their implementation of cpuidle.c (which DOESN'T have cpu_idle_wait, damnit) is semi broken for anyone else
<Martyn> so I can't reuse the code for Cortex-A9, which is a shame and a half.
<Martyn> kblin : I have usb-display working on my shivaplug :)
<kblin> Martyn: possibly. I don't have one of the things
<Martyn> kblin : X on a shivaplug is .. very .. very .. slow .. but pretty
<Martyn> ogra : Even if it's not built in .. why not support USB ethernet?
<kblin> Martyn: all I know is that the BB (revB is what I could test) sucks as a storage server
<ogra> Martyn, way more work ...
<Martyn> kblin : Yep
<Martyn> Seriously, just WAIT until we have our chip done :)
<kblin> I mean, I can do domain logons to it from my local XP machines
<Martyn> Or even when TI and Freescale have theirs done
<Martyn> (samsung's Cortex-A9 run is going to be completely bought out by Apple.  fuck 'em)
<kblin> but as soon as I want to transfer any amount of data, usb 1.1 speed really bites
<Martyn> kblin : 1.1?  Why just 1.1?
<Martyn> I thought there was a full 2.0 in there .. it's just 1.1?
<kblin> http://code.google.com/p/beagleboard/issues/detail?id=31
<kblin> I've yet to try a revC board, but I figure if this was fixed, the hardware would be a pretty decent SOHO network server
<kblin> a real ethernet port would help, of course
<suihkulokki> ogra: gumstix overo has a breakout board with ethernet
<suihkulokki> ethernet over usb is just flaky (especially if the usb in general is as flaky as on omaps..)
<ogra> yes
<ogra> and for LTSP you put a lot load on the NIC
<Martyn> true
<Martyn> Well, tell you what
<Martyn> I'm meeting with Gordon Freeburg next week... i'll ask if he has anything beagle-ish in the works based around the OMAP
<Martyn> i know the last time I talked with him, he had a plan for a less gumstick-y board that could be more of a general development and prototyping board.
<Martyn> i.e. chip on the board, no risers or expensive mezzanine connectors
<suihkulokki> seems there are already beagle derivates with ethernet: http://www.igep-platform.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=55
<armin76> Martyn: thats a mess :)
<Martyn> And where can I _buy_ an IGEPv2 board?
<Martyn> As far as I can see, they only produced it as a concept
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-26
<gatotkatja> hello
<gatotkatja> can I do this: --seed alsa-driver
<gatotkatja> ??
<rjune_wrk> Is there a hardware emulator for ARM that's worthwhile to work with?
<dpb> Qemu?
<ogra> not yet, lool is working on getting qemu support armv6/7
<rjune_wrk> will Qemu emulate arm?
<ogra> yes, but not the platform we support in karmic
<rjune_wrk> joy
<ogra> current qemu-system-arm only works with versatile (armv5)
<ogra> which was fine for jaunty but wont help with karmic
<rjune_wrk> ok, so hardware is required at this point
<ogra> well, the qemu changes should be in soon
<rjune_wrk> define soon?
<ogra> then ... :)
<rjune_wrk> *sigh*
<rjune_wrk> Do you know if the GL stuff and clutter compile on the test systems yet?
<ogra> i know lool has some code already but i'm not sure about the status ... he might already have a püackage in a PPA ...
<ogra> (he's on a conf call as i am, wait until thats done, i'm sure he'll respond here)
<rjune_wrk> ok
<lool> Hi
<lool> rjune_wrk: What are you trying to do?
<rjune_wrk> lool: emulate the nonexistant freescale babbage
<lool> rjune_wrk: qemu 0.9+ supports v7 CPUs fine (via cortex-a8), however it only supports up to 256 MB of RAM in versatile; I've been working on building a qemu for buildds which would have more emulated RAM, support v7 and be as fast as possible: SMP if possible
<lool> rjune_wrk: I think it's a large project to emulate imx51 fully if you're not already familiar with qemu; perhaps you should wait for the platform to be available in volume instead?
<rjune_wrk> I don't want to write the emulator.
<rjune_wrk> If the emulator works though, I wanted to use it to poke at UNR
<rjune_wrk> lool: you're on ogra's team right?
<lool> rjune_wrk: We are in the same team
<lool> rjune_wrk: You can emulate ARM systems with qemu, just not imx51/Babbage
<lool> rjune_wrk: I don't think UNR in qemu is going to bring you a long way
<rjune_wrk> You mean you don't  think I'll get very far with it?
<rjune_wrk> lool: ^
<rjune_wrk> I don't either, which is the point.
<lool> rjune_wrk: I don't think you will be happy with UNR in Qemu, no
<lool> It's going to be pure software clutter/gl rendering so terribly slow, even more so under armel emulation...
<lool> And there's no GL passthrough for Qemu nor any emulated card with GL
<rjune_wrk> lool: PM for a sec?
<lool> rjune_wrk: Are you a registered freenode user?  (I don't see messages from non-registered users)
<rjune_wrk> I am
<lool> Well feel free, sure
<rjune_wrk> I just applied for a position on your team
<mcasadevall> I need someone who's got an ARM/karmic box or board running to test something
<mcasadevall> any takers?
<ogra> anything big ?
<mcasadevall> ogra, thunderbird from a PPA
<ogra> or time consuming ?
<ogra> url ...
<mcasadevall> ogra, not really, just grab TB2 from my PPA, make sure it installs
<mcasadevall> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mcasadevall/+archive/ppa
<mcasadevall> You might need https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa as well
<mcasadevall> (asac uploaded the new build-deps to karmic, but I'm not sure if they built yet_
<ogra> Hole:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages [2969B] ...
<ogra> somehow i think it would be nice of apt to tell me *which* ppa
 * ogra has that line for each PPA ... indeed i wont know every from which one that line comes ...
<mcasadevall> heh
<ogra> its pulling packages
<mcasadevall> \o/
<ogra> running TB .... it wants me to import stuff ...
<mcasadevall> That's normal, the segfault happens after that, but before the main screen
<ogra> it should really be cleverer
<mcasadevall> so if you get the main window, we're in business
<ogra> got it on my laptop ... (through ssh -Y from the babbage2)
<mcasadevall> ogra, cool, I'll tell asac to upload (I just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything in my local environment causing a false postive)
<ogra> its a bit annoying if you dont want to set up an account ...
<ogra> addressbook works too
<ogra> mcasadevall, i'd say well done :)
<mcasadevall> ogra, sweet. I already tried downloading my inbox so i think its more or less fixed
<mcasadevall> (although I won't be suprised was if someone broke it with a well placed advanced option)
<persia> Quick.  try all the plugins :)
<ogra> ther are called extensions in thunderbird :P
<persia> Oh, right.
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-28
 * bizkut salam
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-28
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: oh, you're reading lkml
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: and I would welcome some common practise, Linus, too, I guess
<ericm|ubuntu> ukleinek, replied
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: oh, missed the __initdata
 * ukleinek is away, the children are up, so time for breakfast
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: what do you need .dev_name for?
<ericm|ubuntu> ukleinek, nothing - just to distinguish between dev_name and drv_name :-)
<ericm|ubuntu> ukleinek, I hope in the end I can use dev_name only - when all platform driver accepts a list of supported platform_device_id[]
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: why is platform_device_id[] better than a dev_name?
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: just to let you know, this is how I register devices on imx (currently)
<ukleinek> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.arm.kernel/83340
<ukleinek> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.arm.kernel/83342
<ukleinek> 83285 is more interesting than 83342 though
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: regarding "Introduce 'struct machine_class' for SoC level abstraction", do you really want to have boot_params in struct machine_class?  I didn't recheck, but isn't that legacy cruft?
<ukleinek> (i.e. for platforms not passing r2)
<ericm|ubuntu> ukleinek, well - I don't like that either - but for backward compatiblity consideration, it can be removed later as well
<hrw> morning
<lag> Morning hrq
<lag> Grrrr
<lag> Morning hrw!
<hrw> ogra: hi
<ogra_cmpc> cooloney, does the new omap4 package have the videoram fixes from TI so we can actually boot with a screen ?
<cooloney> ogra_cmpc: oh, no,
<cooloney> ogra_cmpc: is there any bug about that videoram issue?
<cooloney> ogra_cmpc: i can talk with sebjan about that
<ogra_cmpc> cooloney, there isnt a bug, i think sebjan's tree has the fix though, vram needs to be 32M instead of 8
<hrw> my first gfx card had 2MB ram...
<ogra_cmpc> well, your first gfx card dint have three different outputs i guess :) each needs 8M
<hrw> yep - vga only
<hrw> and I used 1152x864-16 with it
<ogra_cmpc> wow
<ogra_cmpc> my first gfx card didnt do more than 640x480
<ogra_cmpc> and that was an expensive one back then
<hrw> ogra: it was 2000
<hrw> pci ati mach64 card which was quite obsolete at that time
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, mach64 cards didnt exist when i started
 * ogra_cmpc isnt even sure ati existed back then
<cooloney> ogra_cmpc: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=roc/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=5c5862e6dfc3a46e72d82c46ea8534b38c4ac3a8
<cooloney> ogra_cmpc: is this commit which will fix this issue?
<cooloney> i am not sure about that, since there is no bug information in the commit log
<hrw> ogra: at same time I had Hyundai 386sx/25MHz with ati onboard graphics. but we used only 720x480 mode for text console with it
<ogra> cooloney, hmm, afaik it was just a config option
<cooloney> ogra: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=roc/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=984ab103c27b1811e05a60e0a1a7129fed3b5250
<cooloney> this is the only config change in the commit
<ogra> weird
<cooloney> but i failed to see any videoram fixes
<ogra> there must be a default for VRAM
<cooloney> ogra: so the testing kernel fixed that?
<ogra> setting that to 32M should fix the display issues
<ogra> i havent tested it yet
<cooloney> ok,
<ogra> setting vram=32M on the cmdline gives me HDMI with all kernels though
<cooloney> that's a very useful info
<hrw> looking at apt-cross code makes my head explode
<sebjan> cooloney: I planned to set the VRAM to 32MB by default in next kernel sometimes this week (not included in the patches you pulled today)
<cooloney> sebjan: ok, got it. from ogra's info, HDMI issue can be fixed by that
<sebjan> yes, the vram size can be overriden through the command line
<cooloney> sebjan: sorry, i am not debugging on it, it seems it doesn't work on lag's side
<ogra> cooloney, TI said there might be issues with some monitors
<lag> http://www.amazon.co.uk/LG-W2261VP-inch-LCD-Monitor/dp/B0028KGKJA
<lag> This is the one I'm using
<ogra> funnily ndec said specifically with samsung ... my samsung works fine though
<lag> Fairly standard
<lag> ogra: What do you see on your monitor?
<cooloney> ogra: mine is viewsonice HDMI 1080P, but don't have hardware to test, -:<
<ogra> teh kernel messages and some plymouth console errors (as i said my rootfs doesnt work)
<ogra> i'll try with a proper rootfs later today
<lag> At least you see something
<lag> What kernel are you using?
<ogra> currently i'm busy getting the omap3 images working at least
<ogra> Linux version 2.6.34-900-omap4 (buildd@hubbard) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Ubuntu 4.4.4-4ubuntu1) ) #1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 18 23:51:15 UTC 2010
<lag> Same as me
<ogra> the latest archive kernel
<lag> That sucks :(
<ogra> did you try booting without setting a serial console on cmdline
<ogra> (your paste chopped off the cmdline string)
<lag> setenv bootargs root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro mem=463M console=ttyO2,115200n8 vram=32M; mmcinit 0; fatload mmc 0 0x80200000 uImage; bootm 0x80200000
<lag> Fail
<ogra> err
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> console=ttyO2,115200n8 and no other console= option forces serial only
<ogra> try dropping all console= options for a start
<ogra> that should default to tty0
<cooloney> ogra: yeah, i agree
<lag> setenv bootargs root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro mem=463M vram=32M; mmcinit 0; fatload mmc 0 0x80200000 uImage; bootm 0x80200000
<lag> Fail
<ogra> try setenv bootargs root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro mem=463M console=ttyO2,115200n8 console=tty0 vram=32M; mmcinit 0; fatload mmc 0 0x80200000 uImage; bootm 0x80200000
<ogra> thats what i used with my last boot
<ogra> if that doesnt work, tell ndec that LG monitors have issues too
<lag> Tried that already - Fail
<lag> I think he would have heard you
<lag> ndec: ACK -^
 * ogra ponders buying something like http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/mp3car-blog-talk/141162-hardware-review-lilliput-669gl-70np-c-t-7-hdmi-monitor.html for travelling
<hrw> ogra: to car or for desk?
<ogra> for using my omap boards while travelling
<ogra> its small enough to fit in a laptop bag along with beagle or panda
<hrw> and needs 12V
<ogra> comes with power supply
<hrw> so you need power socket to use it
<ogra> indeed
<hrw> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libc.so.6 needed by debian/libgcc1-armel-cross/usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (ELF format: 'elf32-littlearm'; RPATH: '').
<hrw> shit
<lag> It's more expensive, but: http://www.cinema5d.com/news/?p=3063
<ogra> heh, $600
<lag> As I said ...
<lool> hrw: Yeah, same thing as last week
<lool> hrw: Did you make progress on this issue?  Did you chat with slangasek about it
<lag> Probably better to buy a 12v battery pack - not sure how long it would last though
<lool> It's quite a subtle issue, and resolution is not easy
<hrw> lool: I just got hit by that
<ogra> lag, well, i'm more intrested in having a display when sitting in some hotel room at a conference or sprint
<ogra> beyond that the lilliput has a touchscreen too :)
<lool> hrw: Isn't that the same thing as last week, where we discussed shlibs and building a fake shlibs package?
<hrw> lool: no
<lag> It looks good, and I'm sure you'd be able to power it if you really wanted to
<hrw> lool: thats I have in chroot which has all cross libs installed
<lool> hrw: I dont see the difference
<lag> (by batteries I mean)
<ogra> yeah
<lool> hrw: Do you have binutils-multiarch installed?
<hrw> yes
 * ogra fires off an omap3 livefs build ... 
<hrw> lool: I found a bug
<hrw> side effect of merging cross rules
<lag> Has anyone seen this before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/456338/
<lag> ogra -^
<ogra_cmpc> lag, nope
<ogra_cmpc> but i havent tried the kernele from lucid-proposed
<ogra_cmpc> (which you seem to use)
<ogra_cmpc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/2.6.33-502.8 doesnt really look like there was something added to it that could cause it though
<lag> I'm using the kernel from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<lag> Is that proposed?
<ogra_cmpc> well, 502 is in proposed
<lag> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap
<ogra_cmpc> 501 was a security update i think
<ogra_cmpc> 500 was the release kernel for lucid
<ogra_cmpc> your paste has 2.6.33-502-omap
<lag> Yes, that's what it says
<ogra_cmpc> all i can say is that the 500 kernwel worked fine for me
<ogra_cmpc> no idea about the security or proposed versions
<lag> Okay, I'll try and find someone who has built the latest kernel
<lag> Thanks ogra_cmpc
<ogra_cmpc> to be honest i dont really look at lucid atm
 * ogra_cmpc sighs about evolution-data-server being out of sync and breaking the images
<dcordes> hi
<dcordes> using rootstock I created an ubuntu armel rootfs. most stuff works ootb. also networkmanager sets up my usb ethernet device correctly with dhcp. but there is one problem
<dcordes> only root can use networking
<dcordes> I setup my 'user' ubuntu with all privilges seleectable in the gui but it didn't fix it
<dcordes> what could be the cause of the problem ?
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Can you email me your Panda kernel which you have HDMI working on please?
<ogra_cmpc> lag, its the plain archive kernel
<lag> As is mine I think
<lag> But I'd like to double-check
<lag> I'd like to check all avenues before I say "it's an LG monitor issue"
<directhex> how close is qemu-arm-static to the hardware platform ubuntu is compiled for, especially the thumb2 stuff?
<ogra> lag, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/panda/
<lag> Thanks ogra
<sebjan> cooloney: I tested your image: it boots on my 2 boards. However, the smsc95xx.macaddr parameter does not have any effect, and I can't understand why... (this is the last patch that you pulled)
<lag> ogra: That doesn't work either. It must be a problem with LG monitors
<ogra> yeah, i suspected that after ndec's comment last week
<ogra> seems some EDID's cant be read properly by the driver
<lag> That makes sense
<lag> It must only be a parsing issue though? No biggy?
<hrw> http://people.canonical.com/~hrw/ubuntu-maverick-armel-cross-compilers/ updated to recent compilers
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, <3
<ogra> lag, probably
<directhex> bleh
<cwillu_at_work> ogra, do you know anything about x-loader and company?
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: anything in particular you would like to know?
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, background:  I'm trying to rig up an sd card to update nand and poke at a couple odds and ends on a zippy board if and only if the user button is held down
<cwillu_at_work> so, I need an x-load that both initializes i2c correctly so that the zippy will work, and which will pull u-boot off nand rather than mmc
<cwillu_at_work> apparently the place to set that is in include/configs/omap3530beagle.h
<cwillu_at_work> CFG_CMD_MMC   0
<cwillu_at_work> except, that doesn't make any difference
<cwillu_at_work> it's reading the x-loader off nand (verified with the datestamp), but the option just has no effect
<cwillu_at_work> if I boot without the sd card in, it loads u-boot off nand correctly, so it's not that I don't actually have a usable u-boot on there
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., I could just kill off MLO from the sd card, and things would work
<cwillu_at_work> but I'd lose the ability to use the user button to trigger updating x-load and u-boot to nand
 * prpplague reads through and tries to understand your targer
<prpplague> target
<cwillu_at_work> I don't get what I'm doing wrong though;  as far as I can tell from reading this, setting CONFIG_MMC to 0 should completely remove the code to even attempt to load u-boot from mmc
<cwillu_at_work> but yet it _still_ does it
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: hmm, interesting situation
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: i'd have to look at the sysboot configuration on the beagle(its been awhile)
 * prpplague pulls the docs
<cwillu_at_work> and I've checked the voltages on the user button, it's not broken :p
<cwillu_at_work> 1.8v on one side, 0v on the other
<cwillu_at_work> and pulled down to 0v when the button is pushed
 * cwillu_at_work huggles prpplague 
<cwillu_at_work> the odd thing is that there's a version of x-load that works properly re: nand, but it doesn't initialize i2c properly, so u-boot with zippy2 support just hangs
<cwillu_at_work> fatload mmc 0 80200000 x-load.bin; nandecc hw; nand erase 0 80000; nand write 80200000 0 20000; nand write 80200000 20000 20000; nand write 80200000 40000 20000; nand write 80200000 60000 20000
<cwillu_at_work> is what I'm using to write it
<cwillu_at_work> (I've named the file x-load.bin instead of .ift after signing it, as the extra extension triggers the bad behaviour re: requiring MLO to be written first on fat
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: hmm, from what i am seeing, if you have a valid x-load in the nand flash, and the user button is not pressed, it should load the x-load from nand flash, not the sd card
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: is that what you are seeing?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> Texas Instruments X-Loader 1.4.4ss (Apr 13 2010 - 22:36:28) with user
<cwillu_at_work> Texas Instruments X-Loader 1.4.4ss (Jun 28 2010 - 10:11:02) without
<prpplague> ok
<cwillu_at_work> both give Loading u-boot.bin from mmc
<cwillu_at_work> if I remove the sd card, I get Loading u-boot.bin from nand
<prpplague> ahh, ok
<cwillu_at_work> and then the u-boot prompt
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: you need to look in the x-load code, there is a order of preference for loading the u-boot.bin file
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: normally it is the sd card file, nand second
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, mmc support isn't even compiled in as far as I can tell
<cwillu_at_work> include/configs/omap3530beagle.h is documented as the place to change the ordering
<cwillu_at_work> but the setting doesn't affect it
<prpplague> that is in the x-loader code?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> line 48 should be 1 to boot from mmc, and 0 to boot from nand
<cwillu_at_work> I've also tried disabling CONFIG_MMC entirely
 * ogra_cmpc thought its a matter of how long you hold down the user button
<ogra_cmpc> at least it seems to work that way wiht the ubuntu x-loader here
<cwillu_at_work> ogra_cmpc, if I'm not holding the user button down, it shouldn't be loading from mmc
<cwillu_at_work> ogra, it's pulling x-loader from nand, but that xloader is just going to mmc
<ogra_cmpc> right, but if you hold it down after x-loader is up it should load u-boot from mmc
<cwillu_at_work> ogra_cmpc, ...
<cwillu_at_work> it's going from mmc even _without_ the user button
<ogra_cmpc> right, i got that
<cwillu_at_work> the only way it pulls u-boot from nand right now is if I don't put the sd card in at all
<ogra_cmpc> weird
<cwillu_at_work> yes :)
<cwillu_at_work> lib/board.c:91 is where it tries to pull it
<cwillu_at_work> and as far as I can tell, that shouldn't even be compiled in (CONFIG_MMC = 0)
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: something doesn't sound right for your configuration and such
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: i just tested on my beagle and it works fine
<cwillu_at_work> and you had an otherwise bootable sd card in the beagle?
<prpplague> yea
<cwillu_at_work> L:/
<cwillu_at_work> this is from koen's golden git repo :./
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: i think it might be best if you have the same x-load built from scratch on both the sd and flash
<cwillu_at_work> no offense, but how is that relevant?
<cwillu_at_work> if the mmc is affecting this, then something is broken
<cwillu_at_work> it shouldn't be touching it, and so whatever is on it should be irrelevant
 * ogra_cmpc agrees
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: you need to start from a known position, if you have the same code built together at one time, you can use it as a basis for your tests
<ogra_cmpc> we're using 1.4.3 from the sarkoman tree in ubuntu btw
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, I'm not going to lie, that's a maddeningly frustrating thing for you to say
<cwillu_at_work> I justed deleted MLO and x-load off the sd card completely.
<cwillu_at_work> same behaviour
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: interesting
<cwillu_at_work> could you send me your copy?  about the only thing left it could be is my build environment and my beagle
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: i'm currently at work and am limited to what i can send you
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: i could post something on the wiki this evening
<ogra_cmpc> cwillu_at_work, just grab the ubuntu deb and unpack it if you need a working bainry
<ogra_cmpc> *binary
<prpplague> http://www.elinux.org/BeagleBoard_Zippy2#Copy_files_onto_the_BOOT_partition
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: have your tried the MLO binary that i already have posted?
<ogra_cmpc> nope, i'm not near my beagle
<prpplague> oops sorry that was for cwillu_at_work
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: http://www.elinux.org/BeagleBoard_Zippy2#Copy_files_onto_the_BOOT_partition
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, was that MLO built for nand or for MMC though?
<cwillu_at_work> ... and all this to avoid teaching a technician how to write the firmware by hand :p
<cwillu_at_work> just to check, when you said that you had it working:  you had MLO and u-boot on MMC, and x-loader and u-boot in NAND, and when you booted without the user button held down, you got the message "Loading u-boot.bin from nand"?
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: correct
<cwillu_at_work> ... you know what would kinda tick me off?
<cwillu_at_work> if the damn signing program was silently not doing anything because of an existing file with the same name, which wasn't getting cleaned by make distclean
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: yea you have to be careful about that
<prpplague> and you have to make sure that you copy the x-load.bin.ift to the file name MLO
<lag> orga: ping
<cwillu_at_work> no, not in this case
<cwillu_at_work> MLO is what you call it if you're booting off the sd card
<cwillu_at_work> which I'm not (unless the user button is pressed, but that's not where my grief is)\
<prpplague> right, with respect to the SD card
<cwillu_at_work> nope, that didn't change anything
<cwillu_at_work> Texas Instruments X-Loader 1.4.4ss (Jun 28 2010 - 10:50:17)
<cwillu_at_work> Loading u-boot.bin from mmc
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, which config options did you have to change in include/configs/omap3530beagle.h?
<cwillu_at_work> and then I'll stop bugging you and give up on this for a while :p
<lag> ogra_cmpc: ping
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: sorry, i don';t have the source here, i'm currently working onsite for a customer
<directhex> sigh. i create an image to run qemu-system-arm, and i'm left with a blinking cursor and no cpu activity. this isn't fun.
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: ping
<prpplague> ogra: ping
<prpplague> any ubuntu userland folks awake?
<GrueMaster> define "awake".  :P
<GrueMaster> what's up?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: hey, i'm mainly a kernel person, i wonder if you know about running ubuntu userland with multiple framebuffers?
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Not really.  I would think X treats them as separate screens.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: that is my thoughts, i was just curious if there were some good examples
<GrueMaster> But the only system I have that remotely fits that description is my desktop w/ nVidia graphics.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ahh
<GrueMaster> X should detect the outputs.
<GrueMaster> I would think it would be similar to a laptop with external video output ports (vga, dvi, s-video).
<prpplague> GrueMaster: that was my guess, but some reading online seems to indicate some people have problems with that
<GrueMaster> Depends on the card & drivers.
 * prpplague will find out soon
<GrueMaster> good luck.  post your results.
<prpplague> hehe, won't be able to for a while
<dcordes> anybody able to comment on my non-root network usage problem ?
<dcordes> is it possble to debug qemu during rootstock process ?
<dcordes> it seems like it gets stuck on "Switching to Virtual Machine for second stage processing"
<dcordes> qemu process eating 100% cpu
<dcordes> and mem usage doesn't change
<dcordes> last time let it run for 20 minutes
<dcordes> without any output. is this high duration without any output expected ?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-29
<dcordes> a pity nobody is able to help
<dcordes> wondering if this is the correct place for such question. topic recommends bugtracker but I'm not sure if the problem is not on my side.
<michaelh1> dcordes: Hi.  Fire away.  I'm new to this but you never know :)
 * dcordes is wondering if the channel has any logs
<dcordes> michaelh1: hi
<michaelh1> dcordes: what was the problem?
<dcordes> michaelh1: in my karmic rootstock built rootfilesystem only root can make use of networking
<michaelh1> dcordes: what do you mean 'make use of'?  Ping?  dhclient?
<dcordes> the network is setup by networkmanager perfectly well
<dcordes> it is a usb ether device which is in a net with dhcp server
<dcordes> nm pulls device up and obtains ip
<dcordes> as root I can ping and everything
<dcordes> with the user I can do nothing
<michaelh1> As a user, what happens if you start a shell and then run 'ifconfig'?
<dcordes> let me check
<dcordes> michaelh1: sorry for the delay
<dcordes> michaelh1: I was using the network connection on different machine
<dcordes> michaelh1: so, running ifconfig with the unprivileged user shows both interfaces as expected
<dcordes> eth0 lo
<michaelh1> dcordes: and eth0 has the correct IP address?  What is the address, and what is the address of your gateway?
<dcordes> michaelh1: hehe typing from the device now
<dcordes> ipv6
<michaelh1> Sorry, what do you mean by 'ipv6'?
<dcordes> michaelh1: inet6 address
<dcordes> michaelh1: anyway the connection is there
<michaelh1> And as root you can ping the gateway (or other machine), but as a user you can't?
<dcordes> michaelh1: right
<michaelh1> Hmm.  How about web or similar, in case ICMP is blocked for normal users
<michaelh1> Such as 'telnet google.com 80' as root vs as the user?
<dcordes> installing telnet
<dcordes> new uSD card is too slow
<dcordes> michaelh1: ok as root I can  connect with user I get Name or service not known.
<michaelh1> dcordes: weird.  How are you switching back and forth between user and root?  Do you log in as user then sudo the root commands?
<dcordes> yep
<michaelh1> dcordes: extra weird.  I'm afraid that I don't know.  I assume that something is blocking user level access to the network, but I don't know what.
<michaelh1> Sorry.
<dcordes> hm that is the big question
<michaelh1> One suggestion is to try an IP address instead, especially if you have a localhost service such as SSH.
<dcordes> ok to exclude dns problem
<dcordes> michaelh1: lol trying to ping the Gateway IP I get permission denied as user
<michaelh1> Yip.  If you can't get a TCP connection direct to an IP then, well, ...
<michaelh1> Not surprising.  I think Windows 7 does the same to non-priviledged accounts
<dcordes> should I downgradde to vista ?
<dcordes> somebody got cortex-a8 vista rootfs ?
<dcordes> sorry ^^
<dcordes> let's see if the problem i gone in lucid rootfs
<dcordes> thanks.
 * mozzwald is away: sleepytimes
 * mozzwald is away: sleepytime
<hrw> morning
<zumbi> hi
<hrw> hi zumbi
<lool> GrueMaster: Hey there, I understand you test maverick omap3 kernels on beagles regularly; how stable is the mini-USB port for you as a host port?
<kai> lool: there's a big difference between different beagle revisions for the kernels I tried
<kai> lool: but arguably I didn't try kernels from maverick, just the stuff rcn-ee builds
<ogra> kai, thats massively different :)
<kai> ogra: I'm still sure that the fact that the same kernel behaves different on two different beagle revisions means this can happen as well for other kernels
<ogra> indeed
<lag> sebjan: ping
<kai> notably, otg seems more stable on revB
<sebjan> lag: pong
<lag> Hi sebjan
<lag> sebjan: bug 592295
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592295 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu) "omapdss DISPC error: SYNC_LOST_DIGIT (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592295
<lag> I believe this to be a regression issue imposed on us by one of your colleagues
<kai> arguably it's been running fine for quite a while now
<ogra> lag, i belive thats the wrong package it's filed against
<lag> sebjan: Mythri P K <mythripk@ti.com>
 * kai re-lurks
<ogra> should be linux-ti-omap4
<lag> ogra: More than likely
<lag> ogra: I didn't know that exists
<ogra> since june 18th
<sebjan> lag: yes, Mythri is a colleague from TI
<lag> He commented out the shutdown code
<lag> I believe this was a slap-dash method to get HDMI working, but it has problems
<lag> If an HDMI device is plugged in, but not switched on the console is flooded and the system becomes inoperable
<ogra> hmm, did OOo actually just finish on the buildd or did it just fail
 * ogra notices it just vanished from https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<lag> What do you think sebjan?
<sebjan> lag: right, this is what I understand from the bug description
<lag> Correct
<lag> So, would you like me to fix it, or should I contact your colleague?
<sebjan> lag: the best would be to discuss with my colleague. I will get in touch with him and then come back to you.
<lag> Great, thanks
<ogra> aha, OOo failed due to openjdk issues
<hrw> hi robclark
<robclark> gm hrw
 * robclark needs coffee
<sebjan> ogra: Hi! I am looking at your u-boot-omap4 package, and am wondering how to generate various u-boot binaries from this package (corresponding to various config files for example)? Is there a nice way to do that?
<ogra> no, saldy all ways to do that are ugly
<ogra> i will add bits and pieces to build the 3630sdp u-boot after the alpha2 release
<ogra> you will have to do multiple build runs to clean and reconfigure the environment
<ogra> its pretty complex
<berco> Is it recommended for debian packages under Ubuntu to comply with source format 3.0? http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<directhex> berco, depends on how easily you want to backport them, and not really an ARM question
<sebjan> ogra: ok... then I was thinking of making a different rules file, which run succesively (clean / configure / make / cp binary). That's not clean, but would be working, right? (I do not plan to release this package)
<ogra> sebjan, that would work, but its gross :)
<sebjan> ogra: or would there be another approach, not too complex that would make it also?
<ogra> i dont know one, you will definately need multiple runs
<berco> directhex: i'm packaging for arm platform. Original software was not using any packaging. So this is the first debianization of the source code
<ogra> the qemu-kvm package might be an example to steal from
<ogra> berco, up to you, really, i rarely use 3.0 for me new packages ... its definately not mandatory to use 3.0 format
<berco> ogra: thanks. I raise this question as lintian was complaining about 1.0
<ogra> why was it doing that ?
<ogra> i.e. where did you define 1.0 ?
<berco> ogra: i didn't define 1.0. I think it was just reported as a warning
<ogra> weird
 * ogra has never seen such a warning
<berco> 1.0 is used by default whne no debian/source/format file
<directhex> the warning is because the default may change in the future
<directhex> so explicitly saying 1.0 prevents unexpected surprises
<ogra> oh, so you got "missing-debian-source-format", not that 1.0 is wrong
<berco> yes
<berco> plus some message about I should use 3.0 instead
<ogra> well, the warning will go away if you "mkdir -p debian/source && echo '1.0' > debian/source/format"
<ogra> it will change at some point, but not now
<ogra> no need to worry about it for the moment
<berco> ogra: thanks for the recommandation. As with 3.0 no more .diff file is generated. Instead it is a patch file
<ogra> yeah
<gsnedders> So trying to cross-compile with enviroment mainly built with apt-cross, I have a build script that wants to use sdl-config, which doesn't exist there. Any idea what to do?
<hrw> apt-cross libsdl-dev?
<gsnedders> hrw: That doesn't give sdl-config
<hrw> ah.. dpkg-cross drops it
<gsnedders> Indeed
<hrw> gsnedders: does not sdl support pkg-config?
<gsnedders> Ah, it does
<gsnedders> That'll work, thanks
<lag> sebjan: Did you have any luck in speaking with Mythri?
<sebjan> lag: yes, he shall be contacting you soon
<lag> Brilliant, thanks for you help sebjan
<sebjan> lag: np
<sumitsemwal> sebjan: lag: Mythri is a lady-colleague from TI.. :)
<sebjan> sumitsemwal: oups, I just had email contact so far... Thanks for correcting :)
<lag> sumitsemwal: I haven't said anything to the contrary
<lag> :)
<sumitsemwal> sebjan: np :) - difficult to make out with our names.
<sumitsemwal> lag: ofcourse - it was just fyi :P
<lag> :D
<ndec> mpoirier: hi
<mpoirier> ndec: sorry I didn't see you ping.
<ndec> mpoirier: no pb.
<ndec> mpoirier: so what do you want to discuss?
<mpoirier> why did your team selected to load syslink in upstart rather than "/etc/modules"
<ndec> mpoirier: we didn't decide anythin yet...
<ndec> mpoirier: i asked you the question to know what the right approach should be
<ndec> mpoirier: and you mentioned that kernel had some automatic way to do that.
<mpoirier> ndec: ok... but how did upstart got entangled in this then ?
<ndec> ndec: because i thought it would do the job since i could make a script that would run right after boot
<mpoirier> ndec: I understand.
<ndec> mpoirier: so what do you propose? you mentioned a way to get an event from kernel? i am not sure i understand what you meant.
<mpoirier> ndec: I was under the impression that your team had some temporary solution and was looking for the right way of doing this.
<ndec> mpoirier: right now, our driver is built statically in the kernel, but this will change, this is why we need that.
<mpoirier> ndec: the problem is to insert the module when the system boots.
<ndec> mpoirier: yes
<mpoirier> /etc/modules is generally how to do this.
<mpoirier> from there, inserting the module  will generate uevent, which udev is listening for.
<ndec> mpoirier: is that okay if I modify /etc/modules from a package?
<mpoirier> good question - I will look in to that.
<mpoirier> this is exactly why I wanted to have a live conversation with you.
<mpoirier> once the module is installed, do you need to kick applications ?
<mpoirier> deamon or some other program ?
<ndec> mpoirier: potentially yes
<mpoirier> ok.
<mpoirier> we can do that with udev rules.
<mpoirier> most rules already do that anyway.
<mpoirier> I will look into  modifying /etc/modules froma package and will get back to you.
<mpoirier> if we can, we have a solution.
<ndec> mpoirier: ok. thx
<mpoirier> otherwise I' keep looking.
<sebjan> mpoirier: for my understanding, there is an init script doing some modprobes on the modules listed into /etc/modules?
<lool> Yes, but this aint terribly good
<lool> The better interface is udev events, especially if this is some kind of bus or device interface or device
<lool> For instance, the ACPI BIOS parser will emit events for the various ACPI devices found with codenames and udev translates that to inserting the proper modules
<ndec> lool: in this specific case it's a device on the platform bus.
<lool> That also allows triggering extra things when e.g. a new bus or a new device shows up, so if you syslink needs to be scanned from userspace, that might be a better solution
<lool> ndec: Do you have a way to detect that device?
<ndec> lool: well, it's embedded in OMAP4, so it's always there
<mpoirier> lool: that is what I'm after...
<mpoirier> lool: do you think we could put it in the platform devices ?
<lool> Hmm if it's always there, why would people want to build it as a module?
<lool> mpoirier: That seems sensible
<ndec> lool: because it's always there on OMAP4, not OMAP3
<lool> ndec: always there on OMAP4 and never there on OMAP3?
<ndec> lool: yes
<lool> platform device might make sense indeed
<ndec> lool: it is a platform device already in the kernel. is there an api in kernel we can use to generate those events?
<lool> I dont know
<ndec> lool: mpoirier: sebjan: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/opensuse_guides/opensuse11.1_reference_guide/sec_udev_kernel.html in fact it looks like the events are generated automatically by the kernel. if I look at /var/log/udev I can see them
<mpoirier> lool: I only used platform devices with statically linked drivers - have you experienced with modules ?
<lool> ndec: If you're looking at creating your own udev events, I think it's the uevent API, thinks like uevent_foo add_uevent_var() and such
<ndec> mpoirier: see above. looks like the udev event is generated automaticlly
<lool> I'm just a kernel fanboy, I'm afraid I'm not an authoritative source for anything
<mpoirier> ndec: I will look at your link...
<tgardner> ndec, davidm asked me to talk to you about module loading. Have you had your questions answered ?
<ndec> tgardner: hi. we were just discussing about this with mpoirier
<ndec> tgardner: currently it's still not answered.
<tgardner> ndec, I understand that you want to have a video device module loaded. Is it a probable device?
<ndec> tgardner: i have a platform device on my h/w (OMAP4), and I want to build the driver for it as a module, and I want the module to be loaded at boot time.
<tgardner> i.e., does it have a discoverable device ID?
<ndec> tgardner: can you confirm if udev events are generated when calling platform_device_add from the kernel?
<ndec> tgardner: I don't know for the discoverable device ID. it's something embedded in OMAP4.
<tgardner> ndec, well, the simplest thing to do is to add the module name to /etc/modules, then run update-initramfs
<tgardner> it'll get loaded on the next boot cycle
<ndec> tgardner: but I thought it would not be eleguant to update /etc/modules from a package.
<ogra> tgardner, can you also provide a proper solution from the kernel ? :)
<tgardner> ograonly if its a discoverable device
<tgardner> ogra^^
<ogra> isnt there some function that walks devices that can be used ?
<ogra> how is that normally done on non PCI systems ?
<davidm> ogra, only if the device is discoverable
<tgardner> given that this is ARM, its probably just a well known memory area. This is the issue that the device map stuff is attempting to solve.
<tgardner> ogra: when the PCI platform driver is loaded it grovels the PCI bus, sending discover events to udev
<ndec> tgardner: when is the udev event generated? right now I have the module built in statically in my kernel, and I can see udev event at boot time for it.
<ogra> tgardner, right, i was hoping there is something similar for the platform bus
<ndec> b
<tgardner> ndec, ogra: so, is this a platform driver, or a simple driver?
<ogra> platform i think
<ndec> tgardner: platform driver
<tgardner> ndec, then I assume your platform driver is initiating the udev event?
<tgardner> (when its built in)
<ndec> tgardner: i guess so, but i don't know how it's being generated.
<ndec> tgardner: I am calling platform_device_add() and then platform_driver_register()
<ogra> either will generate the event
<ogra> s/either/one of them/
<tgardner> ndec, so its a chicken and egg problem. its the platform driver that emits discovery events, right? so how does the platform driver get loaded? Usually they are built-in, but in this case it _must_ be a  module, right?
<mpoirier> tgardner: and this is what I'm trying to find...
<tgardner> ok, then the solution is to add it to /etc/modules
<mpoirier> if platform drivers can work with  loadable modules.
<tgardner> ogra: is /etc/modules considered a conf file wrt to debian policy?
<ogra> i dont think so
<ndec> tgardner: don't think so. there are 2 separate things: the platform device and the platform driver. my feeling is that the udev event is made then the platform device is added. so this is call must be in the kernel at boot. but the platform driver registration can be in the module
<ogra> its also no prob to modify it from our first boot tool in the images
<ogra> it just doesnt feel right at all
<tgardner> ogra, well, the _right_ thing to do is to build the dang thing into the kernel, but that doesn't seem to be a choice.
<ogra> or make the HW discoverable by the kernel somehow
<ogra> so it can be loaded dynamically
<ndec> tgardner: that would then mean that if we have a generic ARM kernel, it would need to have all platform drivers... that looks wrong to me.
<tgardner> ndec, have you tried building these drivers as modules, then modprobe them sometime after boot to see if they do what you expect?
<ndec> tgardner: no
<ogra> tgardner, the fec NIC driver on the imx51 platform was a platform driver iirc
<ogra> that used to work fine
<ogra> and was dynamically loaded
<tgardner> ogra: I thought that was a simple ethernet driver
<ogra> yes
<ogra> but hooked into the platform bus
<ogra> we had to patch NM to accept platform devices to make it work at all
<tgardner> where is the source for this stuff?
<ogra> so i wonder if what worked there might be applicable to ndec's case
<ogra> should be in our imx51 tree
<tgardner> not the FEC, but the other platform driver
<ogra> oh, the OMAP4 one ?
<tgardner> yeah
<ogra> not sure thats in our kernel tree already
<ogra> but if so, its in the omap4 tree
<ogra> ndec should be able to tell
<tgardner> unless it was part of Bryan's pull request
<ndec> tgardner: in the omap4 branch. in the ubuntu kernel. in drivers/dsp/syslink
<tgardner> ndec, cool, lemme take a look
<Hellwarrior> HI
<Hellwarrior> hey anyone in here familiar with the i.mx31
<davidm> Hellwarrior, we don't support the iMX31, it is not an ARMv7 sorry
<Hellwarrior> oh would you know where I can go to ask??
<GrueMaster> Hellwarrior: I believe debian would work with it.  check their channels.
<Hellwarrior> okay
<davidm> That was my thought too
<GrueMaster> I know the chumby is based on that proc.
<davidm> I "think" it's an ARMv5 or v6 but not sure, just know for sure it's not a v7
<Hellwarrior> just basically I am trying to open up a bin file to view its contents with no luck I ran it thru a tool I found on the freescale site and it spit it out a .s19 file
<Hellwarrior> not sure where to go from there
<Hellwarrior> actually I think it runs an arm 11 core
<Hellwarrior> basically I took a .bin update file a converted it into that s19 file but not sure how to view its contents
<davidm> ARm 11 core would be ARMv6 then
<davidm> Sorry I don't know anything about .s19 files
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, was out of the office last week;  thanks for looking into that though
 * cwillu_at_work looks forward to the latest shiny kernel
<ogra_cmpc> NCommander, ===== Downloading preinstalled filesystem images =====
<ogra_cmpc> Tue Jun 29 20:23:29 BST 2010
<ogra_cmpc> http://acorn.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/maverick/ubuntu-netbook-omap/current/livecd.ubuntu-netbook.ext3:
<ogra_cmpc> 20:23:29 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<tgardner> ndec, mpoirier: I sent some patches to Bryan Wu that modularize the syslink drivers. Lets see what he thinks about it.
<mpoirier> tgardner: do you see any problem with a package modifying /etc/modules ?
<tgardner> mpoirier, dunno, I gotta look up policy on that.
<lool> mpoirier: It would seem you have less risky alternatives before going to that, like adding a new upstart job which loads your module
<tgardner> mpoirier, I'm pretty sure its part of initramfs-tools
<lool> tgardner: module-init-tools.postinst seems to create it here
<tgardner> lool, ah, thats the place
<ogra_cmpc> as i said, its no prob to modify it
<ogra_cmpc> we can do that on first boot of the image
<tgardner> lool, I'll let Bryan figure it out since he has the HW
<ogra_cmpc> tgardner, he doesnt
<lool> I personally tend of think of it as an user configuration file and would keep away from touching it automatically; I suppose you could technically arrange to add stuff to it, but that doesn't seem terribly nice
<ogra_cmpc> lool, we did that before for psaux or lp modules
<ogra_cmpc> i dont see a prob with adding stuff to it before a user can even touch it
<lool> fuse-utils does something along the lines of adding stuff to /etc/modules
<lool> It poses challenges such as actually allowing an user to disable that behavior (disabling the module loading)
<ogra_cmpc> not anymore since jaunty or so
<ogra_cmpc> as you said, its a user config file, so a user can remove the line we add
<lool> I really recomment a trivial upstart job instead myself, but it seems we're only discussing workarounds when the fix to emit an event and process it from the kernel is already known
<ogra_cmpc> right
<lool> ogra_cmpc: The package has to be careful to honor that when its upgraded though
<lool> anyway
 * lool => &
<ogra_cmpc> lool, no package involved, jasper can do it
<ogra_cmpc> thats the reason we have it :)
 * ogra_cmpc is desparate
<armin76> ogra_cmpc: mariachi? :D
<rcn-ee> cwillu_at_work, what you went on a vacation? ;)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-30
<cwillu> rcn-ee, kinda sorta :p
 * ogra_cmpc is surprised to see that cwillu actually uses that non-work nick 
<ogra_cmpc> i always thought thats only channel decoration :)
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> I don't usually have any arm equipment to hack on here :p
 * prpplague pokes ogra and ogra_cmpc to see if they are alive
<ogra_cmpc> barely
<ogra_cmpc> working since 7am (its 3am now) ... and nearly falling over
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: ubuntu arm with multiple frame buffers
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: i'll make it quick
<ogra_cmpc> sounds intresting, do you think X is capable of managing them properly ?
<prpplague> well i know X is, just not sure how
 * prpplague isn't a userland person
<ogra_cmpc> will likely need changes to the xserver
<prpplague> hmm
<ogra_cmpc> the current omapfb one we have even hardcodes fb0
<prpplague> OH
<ogra_cmpc> there is big room for improvement :)
<prpplague> we need to start discussing it now
<prpplague> (or when more correctly when you've had some rest)
<prpplague> are you going to be working with the blaze and/or panda?
<ogra_cmpc> prpplague, at a time when XorA is around, he is upstream for the omapfb xserver
<prpplague> OH
<ogra_cmpc> i work with both, yes
 * prpplague can deal with XorA hehe
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: we need to setup a time with XorA within the next 7 days to discuss the matter
<ogra_cmpc> i havent tried omapfb on the panda yet though
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: i have ubuntu running on one fb at a time right now
<ogra_cmpc> i seem to be one of the lucky guys that have a HDMI monitor the panda can actually handle
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: but not both
<ogra_cmpc> they seem to be rare atm, some issues wiht reading EDID data
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: thats odd, we've not found one that doesn't work
<ogra_cmpc> intresting
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: we need to get sync'd up on this so i can resolve those issues
<cwillu> prpplague, does maverick's omapfb support xorg's -nr yet?
<ogra_cmpc> well, mine works too, even though i was told samsung would be the most problematic and i have a samsung
<cwillu> i.e., plymouth slickness
<cwillu> it's a trivial patch if not
<ogra_cmpc> cwillu, you didnt file a bug and patch yet ;)
<prpplague> cwillu sorry don't know, i'm normally a kernel/boardbringup guy
<ogra_cmpc> cwillu, file me a bug and i'll upload the fix
<ogra_cmpc> feel free to even assign it to me
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: now, is your display actually hdmi or is it dvi-d?
<ogra_cmpc> HDMI
<cwillu> I think I have a debdiff
<ogra_cmpc> the DVI port isnt working yet i was told
<cwillu> whether it's actually sane is another matter
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: dvi is working but has some timing issues
<ogra_cmpc> so i didnt bother to try
<ogra_cmpc> ah, i was told differently
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: you can actually use the HDMI port to connect to a dvi-d display as well
<ogra_cmpc> indeed
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: for instances you can mix and match dvi-d and hdmi, you can have 2 hdmi, 2 dvi or 1 dvi and 1 hdmi
<ogra_cmpc> but i'm using the DVI port for the beagle, so having the panda on HDMI is very convenient
<ogra_cmpc> (and my main machine onj VGA)
<ogra_cmpc> saves a lot of space ;)
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: right np
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: i actually prefer using dvi-d devices myself
<ogra_cmpc> inded i can switch plugs around for testing
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: anyway, when is the best time to contact you via irc to debug some of this?
<ogra_cmpc> european business hours usually
<cwillu> ogra_cmpc, okay, I'll ping you tomorrow from _at_work :p
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: ahh, ok
<ogra_cmpc> i'm normally up after 9/10 UTC
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: i'll try to get with you tomorrow and set down some times we can iron out a plan of support
<ogra_cmpc> great
 * prpplague hands ogra_cmpc some nice belgian ale and sends ogra_cmpc to bed
<ogra_cmpc> *slurp*
<ogra_cmpc> :)
<prpplague> wait the belgian was for me, i was suppose to give you some coors
<ogra_cmpc> lol
 * prpplague jokes with ogra_cmpc 
 * ogra_cmpc gets a pilsner urquell from the fridge then :P
<prpplague> hehe decent choice
 * prpplague drinks his duvel
<ogra_cmpc> while i'm german i'm a big fan of check beers
 * ogra_cmpc looks forward to be in prague in a few weeks :)
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: dont suppose you are headed to CELF-EU ?
<ogra_cmpc> is it in prague this time ?
<prpplague> cambridge
 * ogra_cmpc is going to the ubuntu distro sprint ... doing face to face work 
<ogra_cmpc> when is it ?
<prpplague> october
<ogra_cmpc> if it doesnt clash with any ubuntu dates i might go
<prpplague> http://www.embeddedlinuxconference.com/elc_europe10/index.html
<ogra_cmpc> we're releasing on the tenth this time
<ogra_cmpc> 27 and 28
<ogra_cmpc> sounds good
<prpplague> i'm hoping i'll get a trip to Nice from TI sometime soon, but i have to do some major work
<ogra_cmpc> Nice is nice :)
<ogra_cmpc> though its probably way to warm now
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: hehe, just an excuse to  visit some of belgian abbeys
<ogra_cmpc> heh
 * prpplague goes to read schematics
<prpplague> later
<ogra_cmpc> night then
 * ogra_cmpc will go to bed after the beer
<lag> ogra, Amitk: ping
<amitk> lag: wassup?
<lag> Hey amitk
<lag> I'm chatting with someone on another channel
<lag> He says "I am presenting about the BB at OSCON and want to get Ubuntu working to demo"
<lag> Would like eye-candy
<lag> Do we have eye candy for Beagle yet?
<amitk> lag: not really. They could showoff the normal desktop. But more eyecandy than that would mean integrated 3d graphics drivers which we don't do yet.
<hrw> morning
<lag> Eye candy == Desktop (in my Luddite kernel speak) :)#
<lag> Is Desktop running on Beagle?
<hrw> lag: it does
<lag> Great
<lag> Where do I (he) get it from?
<amitk> lag: download the images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<amitk> the maverick images are a WIP
<directhex> ARGH
<directhex> Bug #579227 ¬_¬
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579227 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "[qemu-system-arm] hardware error: pl011_read: Bad offset 16000018 (affects: 4) (heat: 83)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579227
<ogra> directhex, why dont you use an ubuntu kernel and the recommended way to run the vm ?
<lool> directhex: Looks like you're passing too much RAM
<lool> directhex: How do you run QEMU?
<directhex> lool, as suggested on http://www.aurel32.net/info/debian_arm_qemu.php
<ogra> directhex, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<ogra> directhex, look at "Using a qemu image with full emulation"
<lool> directhex: With the images from there as well?
<directhex> ogra, didn't do anything useful either (gets stuck with a blinky cursor partway through booting). plus i need a debian environment, not just ubuntu
 * ogra thinks that aurel wikipage is several years old
<directhex> really what i need is both, of course
<ogra> directhex, then you need two kernels and two images
<directhex> ogra, right.
<ogra> directhex, well the above ubuntu instructions are used by many users
<ogra> if you follow the howto corretly it should just work
<ogra> *correctly
<lool> directhex: So I downloaded the armel images from aurel32's site, and I could start and execute the initrd with: qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -kernel vmlinuz-2.6.26-1-versatile -initrd initrd.img-2.6.26-1-versatile -m 128
<lool> it did crash without -m 128 though
<ogra> looking at www.aurel32.net that page seems to be last edited in 2008, no idea how accurate that still is
<lool> directhex: It looks like someone borke the default -m value
<lool> directhex: Just pass -m 128 or -m 256 systematically
<directhex> lool, that seems to help
<lool> directhex: if this is for package builds, you might be interested in qemubuilder
<ogra> lool, for mono chroots wont work
<directhex> lool, right now this is for debugging
<lool> directhex: I started this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Ports listing possible ways to develop for Ubuntu ports, it links back to RootfsFromScratch pages to create rootfses, but there are other ways
<lool> ogra: qemubuilder uses a real vm AFAIK
<ogra> ah, i thought it was like pbuilder
<lool> it is like pbuilder
<directhex> lool, oh, some of that looks useful
<ogra> lool, hmm, doesnt our pbuilder use chroots ?
<directhex> lool, which -cpu value is closest to the debian baseline?
<lool> directhex: It's not very well advertized (ie not at all), I was suggested to mature it a bit before it's linked more proeminently
<ogra> at least the implementationm emmet worked on
<lool> directhex: You dont need to worry about the CPU value of your emulated machine
<lool> directhex: Unless you're trying to debug something where you're generating code that requires a too recent CPU
<lool> e.g. you're generating v7 code for Debian binaries
<directhex> lool, i'm trying to debug something where i'm generating code that requires a too recent CPU
<directhex> assuming that's causing the SIGILL anyway
<lool> Ok
<lool> let me look
<lool> directhex: I'm grabbing gcc-4.4 sources to see how it's configured
<ogra> WOHOOOO  !!!!! \o/
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra> not sure how well it works though
<lool> I'm stupid, I should just look at the build log
<hrw> "--with-arch=armv7-a --with-float=softfp --with-fpu=vfpv3-d16" is used for Ubuntu
<lool> --target=arm-linux-gnueabi
<lool> hrw: Debian one
<hrw> Debian do not force any tune flags
<lool> yup, exactly
<hrw> so gcc defaults are used
<hrw> armv4t probably but maybe even armv4
<hrw> because gcc 4.4.x is able to do EABI for armv4 (strongarm etc)
<lool> directhex: Oldest I can find is arm946, which is already armv5t
<lool> directhex: It might not work with your versatile kernel though
<hrw> arm946? rather arm926
<directhex> lool, so i can't emulate armv4t? and even armv5t is troublesome? man, ARM is messy :/
<ogra> directhex, qemu is
<hrw> directhex: qemu-arm is able to do arm926 and higher
<hrw> hmm.. omap310 may be arm920 but I am not sure
<ogra> dont blame arm for drawbacks of an emulator, thats like saying intel is crap because vmware is buggy :)
<hrw> nope. omap310 is arm925 which is armv4t
<directhex> ogra, in the absence of an ubuntu arm porterbox for mere mortals, i need to make do
<ogra> there are porterboxes, they are just not accessible for everyone
<lool> directhex: not being able to emulate armv4t is a qemu limitation, but I dont consider that a big deal given the age of it... you might be able to use qemu's versatile emulation with a special kernel built for versatile and for v5t, but by default it my expect more than that
<directhex> ogra, hence "for mere mortals"
<ogra> directhex, we'll get there
<ogra> likely this year
<lool> ogra: Hmm really?
<ogra> lool, matter of affordable powerful HW
<hrw> pandas for everyone!
<ogra> lool, the panda should be available by end of the year for a reasonable price
<lool> ogra: i dont think that's the issue, we have a porter box already
<lool> ogra: Oh you dont mean that porter boxes will be available to more people by the end of the year, you mean people will be able to get fast hardware?
<ogra> lool, if we can have PPAs because its cheap to put up a bunch of pandas thats nearly as good as a porter box imho
<lool> ogra: having cheap powerful hardware doesn't give us PPAs though
<ogra> but indeed i also mean you can just buy one for under $150
<hrw> lool: but if we get 10 pandas for LP/PPA?
<ogra> or 50
<ogra> (which is more what i'm after :P)
<hrw> this will make big build farm
<ogra> right, thats what i would like to have
<hrw> you can stack pandas, give each SD card for rootfs + nfs storage for builds and it will fly
<lool> it's not a problem of buildd power I'm afraid
<lool> That's certainly one of the issues
<ogra> indeed a PPA doesnt give you shell access but it will improve the situation a lot
<lool> but another one is security
<ogra> yes, thats something we need to sort
<ogra> and i'm positive we can do that with joined effort of ubuntu-arm and linaro
<lool> hrw: nfs for builds is a terrible idea, it breaks plenty due to timestamp skews and other issues, but it's possible to use networked storage -- or simply USB
<lool> ogra: What's your security story then?
<ogra> lool, dedicated pandas with the same setup the other PPAs use but with real HW instead of kvm ?
<hrw> lool: having 4U 20TB storage is easier to maintain then 50 USD harddrives
<suihkulokki> rather than nfs use iscsi or ata-over-ethernet
<lool> suihkulokki: Yes, exactly, or even nbd
<ogra> <3 nbd
<lool> ogra: So real hardware in the DC is not going to fly I'm afraid
<ogra> lool, why not ?
<lool> ogra: We would have to ensure a way to really wipe anything from the board, such as changes to the u-boot config or things like that
<lool> otherwise, it might be possible to do nasty things in one PPA build, which would affect the next one
<ogra> lool, aufs ftw ;)
<lool> ogra: IS has the details, but essentially we cant allow direct hardware access, especially on ARM where it might mean changing the bootloader and such
<lool> which is why we use xen / kvm on x86
<hrw> anyway - nfs was just a nane
<hrw> name
<ogra> lool, i'll write a spec for m+1, lets see what IS says about the ideas i have
<hrw> apt-cacher-ng ftw
<lool> ogra: I'm not sure it's a specable thing, but having a wiki page explaining the proposed plan and running it through IS is a good idea
<ogra> lool, essentially my plan would be to run the boards like ltsp clients (nbd squashfs image remotely merged with a tmpfs in ram)
<lool> ogra: Now I'm a bad PPA builds, I flash a new kernel which will insert a rootkit into any gcc builds, but otherwise chainloads the normal setup, how do you avoid that?
<ogra> lool, everything works out of the initramfs, no need to touch the bootloader in that setup and you can maintain everything on an x86 machine ... after a build the panda gets rebooted and becomes virgin again
<lool> ogra: Problem is that you cant prevent the build from touching it
<ogra> sure you can, especially on a panda
<lool> since it has root permissions in the form of installing any other PPA package
<ogra> you make the vfat inaccessible so nobody can fiddle with kernels and the like
<lool> ogra: Ok; I might like background on this hardware then
<lool> ogra: How do you make it inaccessible?
<ogra> on a partition level, setting a type the kernel wont touch for example, i guess there are other ways
<lool> "wont touch"
<lool> what if I build a kernel module which allows me to overcome that, and then modprobe it
<ogra> or wait, you remote boot anyway
<ogra> there doesnt need to be a vfat
<lool> yes, but that doesn't prevent me from changing the config that says to remoteboot
<lool> e.g. fconfig or uboot-env-tool to update the bootcmd
<ogra> how would you do that if everything lives on a remote boot server ?
<lool> ogra: I'm sure there are ways to protect from that, such as signatures or some form of container for ARM (e.g. lxc, even if not very secure, would allow hiding a bunch of devices)
<lool> ogra: Certainly the boards have their boot setup stored in flash somewhere?
<ogra> no flash on panda
<lool> how do you tell it to network boot?
<ogra> there are only two ways you can boot a panda, serial or SD
<ogra> you pull the bootloader via serial, then let it tftpboot
<lool> ogra: ok, that might a good way then, always providing the boot bits on SD and rebooting after each build; it needs some kind of hardware remote reboot though
<ogra> so everything lives on a remote x86 machine the user doesnt have access to
<lool> I feel you get a better sense of the issues at hand now, and with you knowledge of the hardware you should be in a position to write something up  :-)
<ogra> right, thats my plan
<ogra> and then get elmo drunk and sign it off ;)
<directhex> is there an easy way to see which instruction caused a SIGILL?
<lool> directhex: if you do that under gdb, you should get a backtrace and you can also disassemble at the point of the sigill
<Lutin> alternatively, compiling your kernel with CONFIG_DEBUG_USER and booting with debug_user=1 should do the trick
<Lutin> user_debug=, sorry.
<directhex> oh for the love of... qemu segfaulted whilst installing lucid
<lag> amitk: Are you around?
<lag> And ogra
 * ogra_cmpc is here with half an eye
<ogra_cmpc> asac, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_cmpc> (no idea if it work though)
<ogra_cmpc> *works
<lag> ogra_cmpc: I am having troubles with my Beagle XM and Lucid
<ogra_cmpc> lucid ?
<lag> Can you get a console?
<ogra_cmpc> that wont work
<lag> Yes, Lucid
<lag> Doh!
<amitk> lag: yeah?
<ogra_cmpc> kernel is missing bits
<lag> amitk: I think my question has been answered
<lag> Balls
<amitk> lag: you're expected to fix the missing bits in maverick  :-p
<lag> So I won't be able to bug-fix on Lucid OMAP3
<ogra_cmpc> you also need the maverick x-loader/u-boot
<lag> I have it working for Maverick
<ogra_cmpc> you do ?!?
<ogra_cmpc> with the default bits?
<lag> amitk: No one specified that
<ogra_cmpc> lucid is beagle C4 only
<amitk> lag: that is why you got the board. Implied specification? ;)
 * lag thinks people need to tell me these things
<lag> I thought I received it so I could fix bugs on OMAP3 and the Panda to fix bugs on OMAP4?
<NCommander> woo
 * amitk agrees and beats himself up
<lag> That to me was implied
<ogra_cmpc> maverick is supposed to work on as many omap3 platforms as we can make possibkle plus panda and blaze
<lag> Okay
<lag> So I am a Maverick guy?
<amitk> lag: the XM appeared towards the end of the lucid cycle, so there wasn't enough time to enable it in Lucid
<ogra_cmpc> lag, well, dont you have a C4 too ?
<lag> I only learned that it was a new board a little while ago
<amitk> lag: but if a few patches make it work in lucid, then I guess an SRU is possible
<lag> I thought Beagle was Beagle
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456338/
<lag> That is my Lucid run
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, it needs a new bootloader, i doubt we can SRU that
<lag> ogra_cmpc: What's the difference in bootloaders? More sysIDs?
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: I'm not sure if lag flashed a non-Lucid bootloader onto the XM
<amitk> lag: is this console capture from a stock lucid image?
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, it comes withou preinstalled bootloader afaik
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Not true
<lag> Well, not for me anyways
<ogra_cmpc> mine did and i havent seen one that had anything in nand
<lag> amitk: Yes, I built it from git
<ogra_cmpc> though ours were early ones
<lag> ogra_cmpc: It doesn't have NAND
<ogra_cmpc> afaik the XM isnt shipped yet anyway, there are stll ram issues according to #beagle
<ogra_cmpc> lag, q ah, right, that was the issue :)
<lag> Yes, that would do it :)
<lag> So amitk, I am to work on Maverick
<lag> Check
 * ogra_cmpc has a hard time typing sitting in position that only allows i finger typing atm
<lag> I'll stop assigning myself to Lucid bugs then :)
<ogra_cmpc> s/i/1/
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Are you in jail?
<lag> ;)
<ogra_cmpc> kind of, i got a sick cat on my lap sitting in my living room
<lag> Oh dear
<ogra_cmpc> holding the cmpc with 1 hand above my haed trying to type
<lag> Did NCommander manage to kill his cat in the end?
<lag> What is cmpc?
<ogra_cmpc> ask him :)
<ogra_cmpc> classmate pc
<amitk> lag: you should confirm with your lead, but basically whoever has the HW should support it in whatever releases we want to support it in. This includes new features + bugs.
<NCommander> lag: I managed to put Ubuntu on my Nexus One, then NFS mount my laptop's HDD
<lag> Lol, looks like a toy
<ogra_cmpc> conveniently small for use in the living room where i dont want other computetrs
<lag> NCommander: Nicely done
 * ogra_cmpc is having a coffee break watching the presidential election in germany on TV
<lag> amitk: Who's my lead?
<lag> amitk: I think here lies the issue
<amitk> lag: rtg
<ogra_cmpc> NCommander, how is your cat related to that ?
<lag> amitk: I'm a floater
<lag> amitk: He hasn't asked me to do anything - ever :S
<lag> I'll speak with him today
<NCommander> ogra_cmpc: well, I could put my phone in my cat, then connect it over wifi, and have Ubuntu running in my cat!
<amitk> lag: I'll sound him out for you ;)
<ogra_cmpc> shudder
<lag> amitk: It's okay. I can speak with him direct via other means
<amitk> lag: and if TZ is an issue, then perhaps apw
<lag> He should be on soon
<lag> It's not an issue
<lag> amitk: Which OMAP3 board does mpoirier have?
<ogra_cmpc> C4 afaik
<lag> balls
<ogra_cmpc> he might have an XM too, not sure
<lag> We were working together yesterday to try and get my Beagle up and running
<lag> I assumed he had an XM
<lag> Okay
<lag> I'll have to re-touch base with him today
<lag> Thanks for clearing things up ogra & amitk
<ogra_cmpc> in any case talk to the guys in #beagle too, about the issues why XM isnt shipped yet
<lag> I've been talking to them this morning
<lag> It's due in July
<ogra_cmpc> perhaps your oopses are related
<lag> As I say, I have a console running
<lag> No, my oopses are Lucid only
<ogra_cmpc> with the archive kernel and archive bootloaders ?
<lag> Maverick works
<ogra_cmpc> cool
 * lag uses the word 'works' loosely 
<lag> I have a running console
<ogra_cmpc> well, as long as the default binaries we provide get you that, thats a good step already
<lag> Kind of - there is one issue with SDHC cards
<lag> You have to turn off preempt to get them to work
<ogra_cmpc> i think we have that on the C4 too
<ogra_cmpc> there is a bug mpoirier is working on
<lag> Correct
<lag> Same thing
<ogra_cmpc> so not XM specific
<lag> Nope
<kai> lag: there's issues with memory on the xm, though
<lag> kai: What issues are those?
<kai> hm, I just realized that my work account isn't in #beagle, so I guess they already told you that
<ogra> kai, are you incognito today ?
<kai> ogra: no, I'm kblin from my "home" box and kai at work
<ogra> ah
<kai> I have a different channel selection
<ogra> i never saw you as kai :)
<kai> yeah, #ubuntu-arm technically isn't related to work :)
<kai> work is more related to high performace computing, not really a playground for ARMs
<lag> kai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457317
<ogra> kai, pfft ... if you stick enough beagles together you can have a HPC cluster too
<kai> ogra: right, and I get data off them with ultra-high-speed USB connections :)
<ogra> at least ... if not these super fast serial connections :)
<kai> lag: not entirely convinced
<kai> er
<kai> ogra: ^^^
<kai> lag: if you're saying this only happens with specific kernels, that's probably not the memory issue
<kai> but ask jkridner about the memory thing
<lag> It's the first time I've seen it
<lag> And I've only seen it once
<kai> ok
<kai> as I said, ask one of the TI folks about the memory issues with the xm
<lag> ogra: ping
<lag> ogra_cmpc: This perhaps?
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<ogra_cmpc> lag, whats up ?
<lag> Have you been asked to have a think about syslink?
<ogra_cmpc> we discussed it here yesterday, yes
<lag> I've been asked to lend my services
<lag> How may I assist you
<ogra_cmpc> err, i didnt do anything with it, only gave a recommendation how to handle the loading of the module best with regard to our images
<ogra_cmpc> since the kernel apparently cant do it alone
<ogra_cmpc> fixing that part would help, beyond that, fixing the module itself is in sebjan's TODO i think
<ogra_cmpc> lag, i also think there are some patches in sebjan's branch we dont have yet to fix the loop issues
<lag> That's correct
<lag> I'm keeping an eye on those
<lag> I've also been asked to touch base with you
<lag> Have we come a conclusion as to which method would be best?
<ogra_cmpc> a way to probe the platform bus for devices to make the module autoload would be the best
<ogra_cmpc> but i'm not sure about the technical possibilities here
<ogra_cmpc> wrt kernel
<lag> How about something in /etc/modules, or upstart?
<ogra_cmpc> i know we had platform devices for NIC drivers before under imx51 and these were autoloaded without /etc/modules
<lag> That's interesting
<ogra_cmpc> well, both are workarounds
<lag> Okay, but non-standard?
<ogra_cmpc> if we could fix it in kernel that would be preferred
<ogra_cmpc> well, it was the fec NIC driver on imx51, amitk made it autoload back then
<ogra_cmpc> not sure how
<ogra_cmpc> if we cant fix it in kernel i'll simply add a line to jasper_setup do the module gets added to /etc/modules, thats trivial
<ogra_cmpc> i perfer to not use an upstart job, since that will require an extra package only to ship the job
<lag> Auto loading within the kernel seems a little weird
<lag> Usually, if you want it to auto-load you just build it in
<ogra_cmpc> well, usually if there is a device on a bus (acpi or pci come to mind) the module is loaded automatically
<ogra_cmpc> indeed these buses work differently and can be walked by a probing process
<lag> Okay, so perhaps something similar might be in order
<ogra_cmpc> the kernel is supposed to work on multiple SoCs, i'm not sure you will have the HW on all of them
<ogra_cmpc> which is likely the basic reason that ndec decided to modularize it first place
<lag> Makes sense
<lag> I'll do a little more research
<lag> So the final word from you is; you'd put it in userspace, but you'd prefer not to?
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, probably amitk can give some info how/why the fec driver worked that way
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> userspace is trivial but if we could solve it in kernel that would absolutely rock
<lag> Naturally - the kernel does rock! :)
<lag> I'll get back to you
<ogra_cmpc> if its not broken, yeah :)
<sebjan> cooloney: I have pushed the updates in my for-ubuntu-2.6.34 branch
<sebjan> cooloney: the changes are pointed to by tag: ti-ubuntu-2.6.34-901.2+ti+panda+release0
<cooloney> sebjan: thanks, man
<sebjan> cooloney: as usual, you do not want to take the last commit which is just a changelog update for package version
<lag> sebjan, cooloney: Let me know when you have that sorted and I'll be happy to test again
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: lag: jeremy kerr had a patch in jaunty and/or karmic to convert the fec driver to use platform_driver. If that hasn't made it to mainline yet, it should
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, right, would just be intresting to see how the autoloading of the module was handled in that
<lag> amitk: Sounds like a good start
<lag> Would you mind reducing my search area a bit?
<ogra_cmpc> i guess looking at fec.c in our imx51 tree might be a start
 * lag takes his sniffer-dog 'grep' from the kennel
<lag> is "imx51" == "mx51 upstream maintainer tree"
<ogra_cmpc> i would guess so
<ogra_cmpc> but better ask a kernel person :)
<lag> It's Amit's tree, so I guess I'm asking him
<lag> amitk -^
<amitk> lag: check the fsl-imx51 branch of the jaunty/karmic kernels
<amitk> it isn't really a imx51 problem since the part is used on other platforms. So the driver is maintained by someone else
 * lag wishes people would stop assuming he knows where stuff is and it a little more forthcoming with information 
<lag> =;-)
<lag> is*
<amitk> it is called "institutional memory". :) All of it should be downloaded to wiki ideally, but not possible in practice.
<lag> That would be a pointless exercise anyway, as the search doesn't work
<lag> You'd have to know which page it's in and where do find that page
<directhex> sigh. add some debugging printf to mono, mono stops throwing sigill...
<ogra> sweet
<ogra> just keep the printf ;)
<directhex> just what every arm user needs - a list of detected arm abilities on every app execution
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/20100630.6/
<GrueMaster> must have just shown up.
<GrueMaster> Checked 10 minutes ago.
<GrueMaster> I'll have it in ~20 minutes.
<davidm> I dont' see anything in that dir
 * ogra_cmpc rsyncs already
<ogra_cmpc> rsync isnt much better with bz2 files though
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: where are the image build logs stored?
<ogra_cmpc> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/
<ogra_cmpc> they are mirrored by a cronjob so you have to wait until they show up
<GrueMaster> Too bad they can't be monitored in real time.
<GrueMaster> Like the buildds.
<ogra_cmpc> you can monitor the livefs build in real time from chinstrap
<directhex> aha!
<directhex> looks like it's not the thumb2 patch at all
 * ogra_cmpc said so yesterday already 
<ogra_cmpc> what is it then ?
<directhex> the cpuinfo parsing patch. written by...
<directhex> author	Loïc Minier <loic.minier@ubuntu.com>
<directhex> sorry lool
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<ogra_cmpc> well, he improved the situation a lot with it iirc
<ogra_cmpc> knowing that it wasnt perfect yet
 * ogra_cmpc remembers a discussion about it
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-01
<directhex> the patch introduced a MAYBE definition, sets {v5,v7,thumb}_supported to MAYBE, then uses ifs to turn those true or false
<directhex> except it doesn't ever set v7_supported to false on non-v7
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<directhex> so it stays at MAYBE, and later in the code,                 if (v7_supported) {
<directhex> explode_horribly();
<directhex> }
<directhex> 14 hours of building to add one printf: totally paid off ^_^
<directhex> MCS     [basic] System.Xml.dll
<directhex> features: v5: 1, v7: 2, thumb: 1
<directhex> Illegal instruction
<ogra_cmpc> heh, ther wonderful world of arm :)
<ogra_cmpc> -r
<directhex> this is why i wish i could make qemu work - i reckon my core i7 would be a pretty fast ARM
<ogra_cmpc> nah
<ogra_cmpc> qemu is always slow
<ogra_cmpc> better invest $120 and buy a beagleboard
<ogra_cmpc> or wait for the pandaboard
<directhex> i'm not investing my money in ARM - my concern is for debbuntu
<ogra_cmpc> (dual core 1GHz, 512M similar price)
<directhex> ogra_cmpc, i'm trying to work out the most minimal way to fix this. can you sanity-check my idea?
<directhex> let me pull up a URL to the file in question
<directhex> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-mono/packages/mono.git;a=blob;f=mono/mini/mini-arm.c;h=84caef95c1af83bc70cebab8826485a67b89d963;hb=HEAD
<directhex> wait, no
<directhex> wrong branch
<directhex> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-mono/packages/mono.git;a=blob;f=mono/mini/mini-arm.c;h=9593f9951510d0dacfc8f5b3a65307476b01a197;hb=refs/heads/master-experimental
<directhex> okay, now around the line 545 mark, you see the iffing to assign values to {v5,v7,thumb}_supported
<directhex> the defaults here are MAYBE (i.e. all features assumed to be on)
<directhex> the assumption is to help qemu, i.e. "if you get no values, just roll with everything on, it'll probably be fine". which given our dicussion earlier, is probably the case
<directhex> so why not just insert "v7_supported = FALSE;" between lines 553 and 554?
<ogra_cmpc> sounds ok to me
<ogra_cmpc> test it :)
<directhex> yeah, just ran make. see you tomorrow!
<GrueMaster> mpoirier: On bug 591941, if I remove the SD card, then reinsert it and restart ./init, it seems to work ok.  Might want to explore that a little when you work on that bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591941 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SDHC card not recognized (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 171)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591941
<directhex> my gut says "apologise to lool", let me check something in the git logs...
<directhex> yup, apologies to lool - seems it was meebey that broke it when porting lool's patch from mono 2.4 to mono 2.6. i shall go and poke him
 * mattman_ is away: 
<ogra> so by the looks of it the resizing routine runs now
<directhex> MCS     [basic] System.Xml.dll
<directhex> features: v5: 1, v7: 0, thumb: 1
<directhex> System.Xml/XmlTextReader.cs(1811,40): warning CS0219: The variable `dummyValue' is assigned but its value is never used
<directhex> looks healthy!
<ogra> great
<directhex> i'll try to push a 2.6.3-3 to experimental tomorrow
<directhex> then merges can happen based on that
<ogra> sweet
<directhex> hang on, main's frozen... so no hurry!
<DanaG> I'm eyeing that "port glxgears to ES" bit... wanna' try it on libgles1-mesa-drivers-kms (or whatever it is) on my netbook.
 * mozzwald is away: sleeping
<hrw> morning
<berco> morning
<kai> morning
<lag> morning
<lag> :)
<lag> Who's responsibility is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457710/
<hrw> (30: Read-only file system)?
<lag> Surely it shouldn't segfault regardless of filesystem
<lag> I just attempted to mount as rw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457711/
<lag> Fail!
<kai> can anyone recommend an embedded board with GbE and SATA that's not constantly overheating like the GuruPlug?
<hrw> kai: get guruplug out of case, attach some heatsink?
<hrw> my friend made industrial device from sheevaplug
<kai> yeah, got a sheevaplug, thoug I still have one of the old usb only ones
<kai> network throughput is a bit below GbE, though
<hrw> but faster then any of my arm devices
<kai> hrw: sure, I was just wondering if it made sense to extend the zoo :)
<hrw> change casing of guruplug
<kai> yeah, I guess :)
<kai> or I'll just build my demo with the guruplug and the beagles
<lag> Why, why, why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/457730
<ogra> lag, sudo ??
<lag> u-boot doesn't have sudo
<ogra> no, i was commenting the first paste :)
<ogra> is the SD locked ?
<lag> No, it's mounted ro
<ogra> yes, thats how it should be
<lag> If I try and mount it rw it does the second paste link
<ogra> right, looks like a locked card to me
<ogra> ro on the cmdline is normal, mountall will remount it rw after the fsck
<lag> You can't lock a MicroSD card without an SD adapter
<lag> FYI: sudo does the exact same thing
<ogra> how do you put a micro SD into the panda without adapter ?
<hrw> good to know that pb has normal sd
<michaelh1> Morning.  Has anyone tried 10.04 on a OMAP3 based Overo board?
<michaelh1> The kernel boots, but then I see 'init: ureadahead main process (49) terminated with status 5'
<michaelh1> and 'init: procps main process (77) terminated with status 255'
<lag> ogra: No, that problem is on Beagle
<ogra> michaelh1, thats both fine ... it should still boot
<lag> The fatload problem is on Panda :)
<michaelh1> and then nothing.  I have ttyS2 set up as a console under /etc/init/ttyS2 (but no screen at the moment)
<ogra> lag, your u-boot prompt says panda
<lag> ogra: Different issue
<ogra> k
<ogra> lag, so you said XM works for you ?
<lool> michaelh1: That seems like a ureadahead exit code for when it deson't have data on the first boot
<ogra> it definately doesnt for me
<lool> michaelh1: Which I would htink is expected, and ignored by upstart
<lag> Yes
<lool> michaelh1: Did you use /etc/init/ttyS2?
<ogra> lag, no screen output at all, so our image doesnt boot
<lool> michaelh1: Cause it should be named .conf
<lool> /etc/init/ttyS2 wont be picked up, /etc/init/ttyS2.conf should be
<lag> ogra: Have you tried the latest kernel?
<ogra> lag, its the alpha2 image i'm testing
<michaelh1> lool: having a look now.  I ended up with whatever rootstock --serial=ttyS2 generates
<lag> ogra: Wait one, I'll dig mine out for you
<ogra> lag, i cant change the kernel on the image
<ogra> lag, you said the archive kernel works
<lool> michaelh1: Try pressing enter after boot too
<lag> The one in the git tree?
<lool> michaelh1: One thing which might happen is that you have no network setup
<lool> michaelh1: That's a common issue with rootstock
<michaelh1> Hmm.  I supplied --serial=ttyS2 but there's no /etc/init/ttyS2.conf in the image...
<lool> michaelh1: You either need to install ifupdown and create a /etc/network/interfaces with at least lo, or you need ot install network-manager
<michaelh1> Hmm.  Might try VERBOSE in /etc/default/rcS as well...
<ogra> lool, ??
<lool> michaelh1: How about you create your rootfs by hand?  That might be quicker than looking at rootstock issues
<ogra>  /etc/network/interfaces is created by rootstock with lo
<lool> michaelh1: apt-get install qemu-kvm-extras-static, qemu-debootstrap --arch=armel maverick /mnt/your-microsd-card
<lool> with a lucid host
<lag> ogra: Point me to the image you're trying to use
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<lool> michaelh1: You then need to create etc/fstab, etc/hosts, etc/hostname, etc/init/ttyS2.conf and etc/network/interfaces
<michaelh1> Ta.  I've created ttyS2.conf on the rootstock image.  interfaces does contain lo.  Booting...
<ogra> lag, works on the C4 but since we dont use a swapfile yet, the desktop runs out of ram ... sincer you said XM works i was hoping we can use the image at least on a 512M board
<ogra> lool, rootstock does all that
<ogra> michaelh1, did rootstock finish without error ?
<michaelh1> Kind of.  I'm using apt-cacher-ng instead of the package cache and rootstock fails due to http_proxy containing a hostname
<michaelh1> This causes apt-get inside qemu to fail on the update.  Should still be good though.
<ogra> no
<ogra> you will only have a half built system
<ogra> which rootstock version are you using ... recent versions have a fix for http_proxy
<michaelh1> Ah!  I have a login prompt!
<michaelh1> And sudo...
<michaelh1> And no network (due to having no network hardware :)
<michaelh1> ogra: The version that came with 10.04 (0.1.99.3)
<ogra> hmm, that should make use of a globally set http_proxy
<ogra> how do you set it ? is it in your env  ?
<lool> ogra: I usually dont complain about it, but you probably remember I replied a bunch of time here to people who were facing issues with rootstock generated images; it seemed to happen less these days.  Another issue for a long while (perhaps still true?) was the version skew between the rootstock trunk bzr branch and the one in Ubuntu; overall I found it painful to deal with various rootstock issues, while I know exactly where manually created ...
<lool> ... rootfs might break; so no offense, but it's easier for me to help people when they are not using rootstock
<michaelh1> ogra: the problem is the DNS resolution.  Here goes:
<lool> michaelh1: instead of http_proxy=hostname.domain, you should use http_proxy=http://hostname.domain
<lool> that's more widely accepted
<ogra> right
<michaelh1> Yip.  I use export http_proxy=http://crucis.local:3142/
<lool> that looks ok
<ogra> rootsotck uses both, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy or http_proxy
<michaelh1> I think the problem is that crucis.local resolves via mDNS instead of the gateway's DNS proxy
<lool> michaelh1: You need libmdns in your chroot then
<ogra> lool, the trunk version is exactly the same as in the archive, i dont know what you are talking about
<ogra> lool, and if there are users for which a rootstock rootfs doesnt work, the first thing is to check the log if the build finished
<lool> ogra: for a long while, months ago I agree, there were fixes in bzr and a very different code base than in the archive; that might not be true anymore
<michaelh1> If I set export http_proxy=http://192.168.1.15:3142/ then both sides work fine, but my IP changes depending on wireless vs wired
<ogra> instead of fiddling in piecemeal with the broken FS
<lool> michaelh1: Can't you use 127.0.0.1 then?
<ogra> michaelh1, can you file a bug, i'll research that
<lool> Oh no it's a real board attached to your laptop, not a chroot
<michaelh1> lool: no, 127.0.0.1 is the qemu host when running
<lool> or qemu running in your laptop, right
<michaelh1> Hmm.
<lool> michaelh1: You could have a separate IP + subnet just for this, but it's a bit heavy
<ogra> rootstock should just create an /etc/hosts entry for the host machine during build (and remove the entry at the end)
<michaelh1> I think running dnsmasq will also solve this: gives a real DNS server that both the host and qemu can use
<lool> I mean, you could add another IP to your laptop e.g. 10.0.0.1 and make sure that you have legs for that in any of the network where you need the proxy, but it's heavy
<lool> michaelh1: Yup, that's what libvirt does, but you still need an IP to talk to it
<ogra> not with a hosts entry
<michaelh1> orga: It seems that /etc/init/ttyS2.conf wasn't created
<ogra> michaelh1, pleaswe file a bug, i'll add that
<michaelh1> orga: my command line was rootstock --keepimage -l ubuntu -p ubuntu -f ubuntu  --seed=lxde --serial=ttyS2
<ogra> michaelh1, right /etc/init/ttyS2.conf is created if the build finishes properly, if that failed you should have said that first
<ogra> (and as i said above lool should have asked you about that first)
<ogra> its a fallout of the missing name resolution, if you file a bug for that i'll fix it
<michaelh1> OK.  I'll try again using the IP address and see what happens
<michaelh1> My impression from the log was that the build succeeded.  apt-get failed, but it seemed to move on quite happily
<michaelh1> (See http://paste.ubuntu.com/457737/ for the log)
<ogra> if apt-get failed and you didng get a success message at the end, the build didnt finish
<ogra> i need /home/michaelh/ubu/rootfs/rootstock-201007012009.log
<michaelh1> Hmm.  Firefox doesn't like pasting 11000 lines into paste.ubuntu.com :)
<ogra> file a bug and attach the log ;)
<michaelh1> ogra: The log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457739/
<michaelh1> I will do.  I'm up and going so it's all good.
<michaelh1> (I quite like rootstock by the way.  Nice and simple and readable)
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> lets see if we can make it better for you :)
<michaelh1> (A --version option would be nice)
<ogra> wishlist bug please :)
<michaelh1> Ack
<ogra> hmm, looking at the code for --serial i think the issue is the equal sign
<ogra> "--serial ttyS2" would have worked
<ogra> another bug :/
<michaelh1> Yeah, I saw that setup_serial is run before qemu starts but I thought I'd hammer you with one issue at a time :)
<michaelh1> Will file.
<ogra> i didnt have much tile for rootstock in the maverick cycle yet since we're building preinstalled SD images for omap now implementing that ate all my time
<ogra> should get better now that we have these images and they only needs fixes
<michaelh1> No worries.  My recent history is with Openembedded and the speed (but not size) of Ubuntu+rootstock is refreshing
<hrw> michaelh1: thats due to using built packages instead of building them
<ogra> well, the speed of the binaries will not be as fast since OE optimizes the built binaries for your HW
<michaelh1> Absolutely.  I understand that OE can use binary packages but never got into it.
<michaelh1> Ah, but most things are going to Cortex-A8 these days + runtime specialisation so there's not much difference
<hrw> michaelh1: I did builds of images from binary packages in old openzaurus times
<hrw> michaelh1: but code was a bit tricky so it took long before cleaner version appeared again in OE
<ogra> lag, so wrt XM kernel i guess nobody tested the display (again), the kernel seems to boot fine but wihtout screen output its useless for us
<michaelh1> lp #600539
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600539 in project-rootstock "Running apt-get against a proxy fails during the qemu stage (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600539
<michaelh1> (ubot2 is pretty nice)
<lag> ogra: Mine boots with display
<ogra> lag, with the archive kernel ?
<lag> I've just downloaded that
<ogra> thats weird
<lag> How do I use this binary blob?
<lag> No, I haven't tested it
<lag> Just downloaded it
<ogra> dpkg -x the .deb
<lag> Ah
<ogra> mkdir tmp; dpkg -x *.deb tmp
<lag> 2 secs, pulling up console
<ogra> then it unpacks it in tmp
<lag> k
<lag> I have used Linux before ;)
<ogra> you need to run mkimage, it only has the vmlinuz
<michaelh1> ogra: sorry, but how can I mark a bug as wishlist?
<ogra> michaelh1, in the importance field
<michaelh1> I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/project-rootstock/+bug/600540 and can't see how to change the importance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600540 in project-rootstock "Add a --version option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<michaelh1> It's down as 'Undecided' and isn't clickable
 * ogra fixes
<michaelh1> Nice.
<lag> ogra: I can only find the .img
<ogra> lag, img of what ?
<lag> This is what you linked me to:
<lag> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra> lag, of the archive kernel package ? that should be a deb
<michaelh1> lp #600541 (and that's enough)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600541 in project-rootstock "--serial option doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600541
<lag> Doesn't look like a .deb to me
<ogra> lag, oh, i understood you downloaded the archive kernel package :)
<lag> Hence the confusion
 * lag shrugs
<lag> It's what you pointed me to
<ogra> you need to bunzip the .img and dd it to SD
<ogra> then boot the SD
<ogra> note that we dont use serial output by default in the images
<ogra> since that breaks the bootsplash
<ogra> so before booting it you might want to mount mmcblk0p1 and modify boot.scr
<ogra> on your host machine
<ogra> lool, i saw you pasting some swapfile creation code in #linaro yesterday, i would like to use that in jasper, how do you determine $SIZE for it ?
<ogra> is that a made up value or do you create it based on ram size etc ?
<lool> ogra: See lp:linaro-image-tools
<lool> I didn't work on it myself
<ogra> yeah, i got that from your comment, i just thought it makes sense to use the same code
<ogra> especially since asac will likely use pieces of jasper
<ogra> ah, crap, SWAP_SIZE is a cmdline parameter ... i was hoping for some detection code
<ogra> hmm creating the file under /mnt is brave ... it will vanish if the user mounts something in /mnt
<ogra> lool, thanks, i'll steal some parts fo it, who owns it ?
<ogra> s/fo/of/
<lool> ogra: I dont know
<lool> ogra: bzr blame
<lool> ogra: Could you please reassign LP #600478 where it belongs?  I would say either ubuntu-seeds or ubuntu-cdimage
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600478 in netbook-remix "Remove dependencies on dove and imx kernel headers for maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600478
<lool> or ubuntu-meta
<lool> or livecd-rootfs
<lool> Actually quite certainly not ubuntu-meta
<lag> ogra: What happens when you try to boot that image?
<lag> Let's try ogra_cpmc
<ogra_cmpc> lool, ist livecd-rootfs and its long on my list
<lool> ogra_cmpc: Could you move the bug so that it's not against an unused upstream project?
<ogra_cmpc> lag, i see it booting the kernel on serial but no output on screen
<ogra_cmpc> lool, will do
<lag> I have a login console on the screen
<lool> GrueMaster: Mind reporting bugs against either Ubuntu packages or ubuntu-cdimage rather than netbook-remix? netbook-remix should not be used anymore
<lag> Although, it won't power a mouse
<lool> GrueMaster: TIA!
<lag> I'm going to try it on mains power in a moment
<ogra_cmpc> lag, did you use the image or did you just rip out the kernel from the image ?
<lag> Just the image
<lag> Nothing more
<lag> Nothing less
<ogra_cmpc> weird
<lag> ;)
<lag> What commandline are you using?
<ogra_cmpc> modified boot.scr ?
<ogra_cmpc> the default one
<lag> Let me try with the default one
<ogra_cmpc> what did you use ?
<lag> setenv bootargs console=ttyS2,115200n8 console=tty2 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 fixrtc; mmc init; fatload mmc 0 80300000 uImage; bootm 80300000
<lag> Did you see the console on the screen?
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, thats not using the initramfs
<ogra_cmpc> no
<lag> The default prints to my screen
<ogra_cmpc> attached to dvi ?
<ogra_cmpc> my monitor doewsnt even power on
<lag> But it says "hub 1-0:1.1: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<lag> "
<lag> HDMI
<ogra_cmpc> aha !
<lag> But the DVI output yes
<lag> There aren't any USB devices plugged in?
<ogra_cmpc> i'll try hdmi soon
<ogra_cmpc> i have my powered hub plugged in
<lag> It's going nuts
<lag> No login console now
<ogra_cmpc> you shouldnt get a console unless the image resized itself
<ogra_cmpc> that will take about 10min it should tell you though
<lag> I just have lots of 'hub' error messages
<ogra_cmpc> sounds like the udb driver has issues
 * ogra_cmpc finished his breakfast, let me go back to the office and try hdmi 
 * lag forgot all about breakfast 
 * lag is going now
<lag> ogra_cmpc: How are you getting on?
<ogra> nothing on HDMI
<lag> I don't know what to tell you
<lag> Mine works
<lag> With my cmdline I get a login console
<lag> With the default I get kernel messages
<lag> Both on the monitor
<ogra> thats really strange
<ogra> i see u-boot messages on the serial console up to "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel."
<ogra> +but the monitor never powers on
<lag> Is the monitor on?
<lag> Standby, off or on?
<ogra> its the monitor with which i'm typing to you atm :)
<ogra> i just switch the input source
<hrw> ogra: disable 'quiet'?
<ogra> so its on
<ogra> hrw, there is no quiet on the image cmdline atm
<asac> our headless images i was told have a console on screen (/me hopes)
<ogra>     fatload mmc 0:1 0x80000000 uImage
<ogra>     fatload mmc 0:1 0x81600000 uInitrd
<ogra>     setenv bootargs vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60   root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 fixrtc
<ogra>     bootm 0x80000000 0x81600000
<ogra> thats the boot.scr we use in the image, works fine on C4
<hrw> asac: first you need to have that console...
<hrw> ogra: bbxm?
<asac> ogra: thats on xm?
<ogra> but we dont use a swapfile yet, so C4 goes OOM
<ogra> asac, yes
<asac> ah you are fighting netbook ;)
<asac> fun
<hrw> ogra: bbxm in ubuntu kernel do not have display iirc
<ogra> asac, oem-config works
<asac> didnt get info back on that from plars i remember now
 * asac goes aksing
<ogra> asac, just the desktop afterwards makes it die, i'll add swapfile creation to jasper_setup
<asac> plars: did anything came out of the test without --live last night?
<ogra> hrw, thats why i'm confused, it works fine for lag
<ogra> hrw, same image, same board
<asac> ogra: err. can you please not create swapfiles unless there is a special flag?
<lag> ogra: "but we dont use a swapfile yet, so C4 goes OOM" - So does the XM
<asac> we have our swap file in place ;)
<asac> imo thats too far of magic to put into jasper
<ogra> asac, is yours always in the same place ?
<ogra> asac, its not, since jasper creates the partition table
<asac> ogra: why?
<lag> hrw: Works for me
<asac> ogra: then jasper should not replace the swap part
<ogra> its exactly what jasper needs to do
<asac> if there is a swap entry... jasper could skip that step?
<ogra> asac, if i can detect that you have a swapfile in place i can skip it
<asac> ogra: right. you can detect that from fstab
<ogra> right
<asac> ogra: also i would really like to keep it optional to create one
<asac> for some images we dont need it
<ogra> asac, btw, i looked at your code, i dont think its clever to create the file under /mnt
<asac> ogra: my code?
<asac> you mean linaro-media-create?
<ogra> if the user mounts something to /mnt it will be hidden
<ogra> yeah
<asac> let me lok at that code
<asac> i agree. where should we put it?
<ogra> i'm not sure how others use /mnt but i typically mount manually mounted stuff there by default
<ogra> i would just put it in /
<asac> we are redoing parts of it today anyway
<asac> hmm
<asac> lool: any opinion?
<asac> e.g. where to put SWAP.swp file
<asac> we currently have that in mnt ... which feels odd indeed
<lool> I think mnt is a bad idea
<lool> on my systems, I used to put it in /srv and now it's in /
<asac> ok ... lets go for / then
 * asac changes that
<lool> but neither is FHS compliant I'm afraid
<ogra> is there any FHS recommendation for swapfiles ?
<lool> In general, swap files are not as good as swap partitions, so we should aim for that if possible
 * ogra never heard of that
<lool> ogra: that's the issue, there is none
 * ogra was planning to usw a swap partition with jasper since i repartition anyway
<lool> ogra: but FHS does list what's supposed to be in /
<ogra> ah
<lool> It could in theory be /var/cache/swap too
<ogra> yeah
<asac> pushed
<asac> lool: rather /var/cache ;)? (feels a bit nicer to me)
<lool> I think doing it in the form of jasper is not too inelegant, albeit it's important that the user has control on whether or not swap will be created, where, and how large
<ogra> sounds sane
<lool> this is all very hard to implement consistently
<asac> well. lets keep it in /
<lool> asac: I would consult with installer folks to get a better opinion
<asac> i think /var doesnt exist on casper etc.
<lool> I think / is good for our current mode of development, but should be revisited
<asac> right
<asac> lets file a bug
 * asac goes for it
<ogra> casper is tricky anyway
<ogra> since you use an aufs mount
<ogra> creating a swapfile will just eat your ram in casper
<ogra> lag, XM shouldnt OOM at all it has 512M
<ogra> lag, when do you get OOM ? if you start the desktop ?
<lag> The desktop starts automagicly
<lool> You should not create a swap file in casper's tmpfs mode
<lag> I didn't get oom this time
<lool> but casper also supports persistent read-write, and that partition could host a swap file
<ogra> lool, well, ubiquity would need to learn about it so it gets copied to the target
<lool> ogra: Could you help me reproduce a flash-kernel config as in current Ubuntu beagles installs?
<asac> why dont we just offer to create a swap partition in linaro-media-create?
<ogra> lool, NAND ?
<asac> rather than a file
<ogra> asac, files ar more modern ? :P
<ogra> j/k
<asac> ok filed bug 600561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600561 in linaro-image-tools "revisit way and place to handle swap file creation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600561
<ogra> lool, what do you need ?
<lool> ogra: yes NAND
<lool> ogra: whatever Ubuntu currently does
 * lool apt-get install linux-omap flash-kenrel
<ogra> lool, vfat in maverick
<lool> ogra: I thought it moved to NAND in lucid, now it's back to vfat??
<ogra> lool, since i want to use identical images for omap3 and 4
<ogra> XM, panda and blaze all dont have NAND
<ogra> lool, thats why we produce the preinstalled images, jasper sets up a flash-kernel.conf
<lool> ogra: Well I wouldn't mind the NAND version instead then, cause I dont have a vfat right now
<ogra> based on that flash-kernel will use vfat or NAND (so upgraded lucid still uses NAND, new maverick installs use vfat)
<ogra> lool, i thought asac's images use vfat
<lool> It might, this is manually debootstraped
<ogra> ah
<lool> given the space I have on the rootfs, I prefer not splitting in more partitions
<ogra> yeah, understood
<ogra> lool, echo "/dev/mtd2 0x0000 0x20000 0x20000" > /etc/fw_env.config ... apt-get install uboot-envtools
<lool> Ok thanks
<ogra> lool, then: fw_setenv bootcmd nand read 80000000 280000 400000;nand read 81600000 680000 1000000;bootm 80000000 81600000
<ogra> or whatever you like there
<ogra> and the same for fw_setenv bootargs with your args
<lool> I have something like that already
<ogra> good
<lool> bootcmd=nand read 80000000 280000 400000;nand read 81600000 680000 1000000;bootm 80000000 81600000
<lool> seems the same
<ogra> yeah
<lool> Generating kernel u-boot image... /usr/sbin/flash-kernel: 738: mkimage: not found
<ogra> oh, i was assuming you had that :)
<ogra> flash-kernel-installer isntalls it in lucid
<ogra> sorry
<lool> np
<lool> just for reference
<ogra> yep
 * lool crosses fingers
 * ogra crosses fingers too 
 * lool crosses toes
<ogra> lol
<ogra> lag, so my XM seems to actually not boot at all
<ogra> i just tried with a console= option to force serial
<lag> Have you broken it?
<lool> I get kernel startup messages at least
<lool> [    4.503997] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<lag> lool: What SD card are you using?
 * lool reboots, issues a manual mmcinit and resets
<lool> lag: A Sandisk Extreme III
<ogra> lool, is that a maverick kernel ?
<lool> Yes
<ogra> thats a known bug
<ogra> some SDs work, some dont
<lag> lool: Is that an SDHC card?
<lool> lag: yes
<ogra> try a class2 SD
<lool> I dont have any
<ogra> bad
<lool> This is my rootfs too, so I'm stuck
<lag> lool: Use a normal SD card
<hrw> -110? isn't it timeout?
<lool> is there a workaround
<ogra> hrw, right
<ogra> lool, only to use a different SD
<lool> cant do that
<lag> lool: Yes, but you have to recompile the kernel without preemption
<hrw> and sandisk extreme III is class6 or higher?
<lool> lag: will that happen in ubuntu "soon"?
<ogra> lool, http://launchpad.net/bugs/591941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591941 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SDHC card not recognized (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 171)" [High,In progress]
<hrw> I am waiting for 2 class10 4GB sd cards
<lag> lool: It's being worked on
<ogra> mpoirier works on it
<lag> Correct
<ogra> he just didnt make it before A2
<ogra> due to more critical bugs that were there
<lool> Ok, will ping him when he shows up
<ogra> lag, http://paste.ubuntu.com/457777/
<ogra> gets stuck there
<lool> is there a known good 2.6.35 maverick kernel out there somewhere?
<lag> ogra: I don't know what to say
<ogra> lag, do you get the i2c error too ?
<lag> ogra: Incompatible monitor?
<lag> From uboot?
<ogra> i doubt that, i had it booting once with a TI kernel
<ogra> lag, see my paste
<lag> timed out in wait_for_pin: I2C_STAT=100
<lag> I2C read: I/O error
<lag> Yes
<hrw> lag: uboot?
<ogra> hmm, k so its not u-boot
<lag> U-Boot 2010.03-rc1 (Jun 01 2010 - 09:57:03)
<ogra> lag, see my paste, monitor isnt involved
<ogra> i force seial output
<hrw> lag: you do not have any BB expansion boards - thats why
<ogra> lag, the kernrel isnt booting at all for me
<hrw> BB u-boot checks on i2c for expansion board ID
<lag> ogra: Don't panic - wait one
<ogra> hrw, yeah, i just wanted to make sure its not whats blocking my boot
<ogra> lag, i have my towel :)
<hrw> ogra: if you would have old xloader then it would block by halting on i2c
<lag> ogra: Now panic - that commandline works for me
<lag> I have serial
 * ogra throws the towel away and panics
<lag> It dies when trying to mount rootfs, but I get serial
<ogra> indeed it dies ...
<ogra> hrm
<lag> setenv bootargs console=ttyS2,115200n8 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 fixrtc; mmc init; fatload mmc 0 80300000 uImage; bootm 80300000
<lag> That goes all the way for me
<ogra> indeed
<lag> Login console and everything
<ogra> but if setenv bootargs console=ttyS2,115200n8;  mmc init; fatload mmc 0 80300000 uImage; bootm 80300000 doesnt get me kernel output there is something really screwed up
<ogra> i know that board works though, i used it with a TI binary kernel amitk gave me in lucid
<lag> I'm using the same image as you?
<lag> And it works for me
<lag> I don't know what else to tell you?
<ogra> could you try a complete install on the board ?
<lag> Tell me how and I'll happily oblige
<ogra> should work with just re-dd'ing the image and booting it up
<lag> I dd'ed it once?
<ogra> you should see "resizing root filesystem, this will take 10 minutes" shortly after boot, then it should boot into oem-config
<ogra> but you booted it already with the default options, that might have started the resize process
<ogra> i want to make sure a virgin boot works on XM+
<ogra> s/+//
<lag> I'll dd /dev/zero to it first
<ogra> shouldnt be needed
<ogra> it overwrites the partition table anyway
<lag> This is true
<lag> dd'ing in progress
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> you should come to X and oem-config eventually
<ogra> lag, !
<ogra> setting earlyprintk=dbgp on the cmdline gets me more !
<ogra> lag, http://paste.ubuntu.com/457787/
<ogra> [    0.000000] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/arch/arm/mach-omap2/clkt_clksel.c:375 omap2_init_clksel_parent+0xe8/0xf8()
<ogra> [    0.000000] clock: dpll4_m3_ck: init parent: could not find regval 0
<lag> I don't know what you're doing do your poor board
<lag> I get the "hub" messages displayed on my monitor again
<ogra> seems the kernel isnt proper yet
<ogra> lag, at least it doesnt seem to be the board but the kernel in my case
<ogra> it seems to initialize a lot of stuff but also fails on a bunch
<lag> paste?
<ogra> i dont really get why it gets quiet without earlyprintk set though
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457787/
<ogra> [    0.000000] ------------[ cut here ]------------
<ogra> [    0.000000] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/arch/arm/mach-omap2/serial.c:727 omap_serial_init_port+0x74/0x1e4()
<ogra> [    0.000000] (null): can't init uart3, no clocks available
<ogra> aha
<ogra> that seems to be the reason why i get no output
<lag> I've had that dcache error, but it was just a one off
<lag> Run it again
<ogra> same thing, i ran it about five times now
<ogra> beyond the serial and clocksel oopses it always dies with:
<ogra> [    0.496704] kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/fs/dcache.c:1015!
<ogra> [    0.503631] Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000
<lag> Those clock errors are not show-stoppers
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457791/
<ogra> well, it seems to cause serial to not be initialized
<ogra>     0.000000] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/arch/arm/mach-omap2/serial.c:727 omap_serial_init_port+0x74/0x1e4()
<ogra> [    0.000000] (null): can't init uart3, no clocks available
<lag> Only uart3
<lag> I'm not even sure if there is a uart3 on the board
<lag> How many did the C4 have?
<ogra> no idea
<zyga_> ogra, do you have access to imx51?
<ogra> zyga_, yes, its my main armel build machine
<zyga_> ogra, could you pastebin /proc/cpuinfo for me
<zyga_> ?
<ogra> its a babbage 2.5, is that waht you need ?
<zyga_> ogra, I need the actual output
<zyga_> I'm doing fingerprinting / device discovery
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457796/
<zyga_> ogra, thanks :-)
<ogra> zyga_, note that the Revision id is different between 1.0, 2.0, 2.5 and 3.0
<ogra> i only have a 2.5 around here
<zyga_> ogra, thanks - this is important information
<lag> ogra: With the correct file now in /etc/init/ I now get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457797/
<lag> Via serial
<lag> And a login prompt via HDMI
<ogra> lag, no X ?
<ogra> it should fire up oem-config
<ogra> which runs under X
<ogra> to set up kbd/lang/TZ and user
<lag> How do you mean? On the monitor?
<ogra> yes
<lag> Just the Ubuntu GUI login prompt is visible and the purple background
<ogra> first of all it expands the rootfs to the full size of the SD ... that takes about 10min
<lag> I didn't see it
<ogra> then it continues booting to oem-config and lets you set up the initial user etc
<lag> Initial user is acorn
<ogra> thats a complete default boot?
<ogra> no it isnt
<lag> That's all I'm getting
<ogra> you didnt touch boot.scr or anything ?
<lag> But I can't login because USB doesn't seem to be working
<lag> Nothing
<ogra> you dont have a user anyway
<lag> acorn
<ogra> no
<lag> Oh, that is the machine name
<ogra> thats the build machine name ...
 * lag wins
<ogra> it defaults to that if oem-config hasnt run yet
<lag> It might do something if I click on the login
<ogra> no
<ogra> there is no user on the machine yet
<ogra> oem-config creates it
<ogra> if oem-config didnt run you cant log in
<ogra> oem-config enablement is done from the initramfs
<ogra> seems some part of that initramfs stuff didnt run at all for you
<berco> ogra: I tried to mimic /lib/udev/rules.d/61-gnome-bluetooth-rfkill.rules file for syslink but it doesn't work. look at the change I made: http://pastebin.com/ZUepf5bm
<ogra> berco, hmm
<ogra> berco, that should definately work, is the device actually called syslink ?
<ogra> also i'm not sure the wildcard works for that
<ogra> berco, try moving it earlier
<ogra> berco, make it 60- instead of 90- and try again
<lool> Ah national day for mpoirier
<berco> ogra: sorry, got preempted in my office
<berco> ogra: several devices for syslink that are called syslink_ipc, syslink-proc4430 and syslink-procmgr
<berco> that why I put a "*"
<lag> ogra: What were your main reasons for not changing /etc/modprobe
<lag> ogra: Or for not wanting to
<lag> What about ogra_cmpc?
<ogra> lag, simply because i think it should be done by the kernel as any other device
<ogra> lag, we dont use /etc/modules for anything atm since the kernel is usually capable of detecting all devices, it just seems logical to me that it should do that for syslink devices too
<lag> ogra: What about udev rules?
<ogra> lag, i'm not opposed to use /etc/modules if there is no other way
<ogra> udev rules need a udevent from the kernel
<ogra> *uevent
<lag> Correct
<ogra> where would that event come from ?
<ogra> its normally exposed once the module is loaded
<lag> So if we can conger one of these ...
<ogra> well, if you can trigger a uevent you can as well directly load the module, no ?
<lag> No, it doesn't work like that
<ogra> well, when do you trigger the uevent ?
<lag> udev is a userspace daemon
<ogra> i know
<ogra> the uevent comes from the kernel though
<lag> Correct
<ogra> so how do you know you have to trigger such an event ?
<lag> This will be triggered when the device driver registers with the platform driver
<ogra> what makes the device driver register ?
<lag> We doe
<lag> do*
<lag> From the board specific code
<ogra> and how do we know we want to register that driver ?
<lag> Because there is board detection within the kernel
<ogra> i.e. i have board X and board Y, one has the HW one doesnt
<lag> Correct
<ogra> and both use the omap4 kernel
<lag> __init boardX()
<lag> No
<lag> Oh hang on
<ogra> and there you have the info that board has device ZZZ ?
<lag> Let's step back one
<ogra> if thats the case we dont need /etc/modules i'd say :)
<lag> Once kernel will run on OMAP3 and OMAP4
<ogra> lets not make it more complicated :)
<lag> All OMAP4 supported boards will need this driver
<ogra> say we only have omap4
<lag> Then that would be simple
<ogra> and we have different boards, one has the HW one doesnt
<lag> All OMAP4 board will have this device
<ogra> well, hypothetical
<lag> Not valid
<ogra> say one does one doesnt
<lag> ;)
<lag> nec: Care to dive in?
<ogra> you have a kind of db file/function "__init boardX()" that has the info that we need such a driver ?
<lag> Correct
<lag> Well ...
<ogra> so why the heck would we need /etc/modules if that info is already in the kernel ?
<lag> __init boardX() will register the driver
<ogra> right
<lag> __init boardY() will not
<ogra> so it can autoload the module
<lag> Forget /etc/modules
<ogra> no need for /etc/modules :)
<lag> Correct
<ogra> thats what we want then
<lag> But we do need the correct udev rules
<ogra> right, thats another thing
<ogra> but thats trivial
<ogra> see what i'm working on above with berco
<ogra> ;)
 * lag looks
<ogra> we'll take care for that, you just make sure the driver is loaded and the uevent is exposed
<ogra> userspace is my part :)
<ogra> berco, so can you try moving the file to 60- isntead of 90- so it gets run before /lib/udev/rules.d/70-acl.rules ?
<ogra> berco, if that doesnt work i have one other idea
<ogra> lag, ha !
<ogra> lag, found the XM issue
<lag> Go on?
<ogra> it's u-boots fault
<lag> Okay ...
<ogra> i guess i need to update to a newer version
<lag> But wasn't that on the card?
<lag> And is the same version as I am using?
<ogra> replacing our u-boot with http://rcn-ee.net/deb/tools/UBOOT/u-boot-beagleboard-2010.03+r52+gitrca6e1c136ddb720c3bb2cc043b99f7f06bc46c55-r52.bin makes it all work for me
<lag> Congras
<lag> Congrats*
 * lag pats ogra on the back
<rcn-ee> (and that's from angstrom... ;) source wise.. )
<ogra> lag, same USB issue
<ogra> lag, i guess that will need kernel work
<ogra> rcn-ee, well, we're using 2010.03-rc1, you seem to use a non rc version
<lag> No, must be userspace ;)
<ogra> i guess its a simple matter of upgrading the source
<ogra> lag, :P
<lag> ogra: Can you file it as a bug
<rcn-ee> strange.. the old rc1 seemed to work fine on my proto xm..
<lag> I'm working on something else at the moment
<ogra> rcn-ee, i would expect that too here
<ogra> but apparently it doesnt
<lag> ogra: I think it is an initrd issue
<lag> As this problem does not occur with my kernel cmdline
<ogra> lag, i pretty much doubt that
<ogra> lag, i think its a broken module ... without initrd you wont load any usb modules
<lag> Ah
<ogra> thast why your cmdline works
<lag> That makes sense
<lag> Again, can you report it please?
<ogra> i will
<ogra> rcn-ee, do you have a link to the git tree you used for u-boot ? i'd like to compare with the gitorious tree i use
<ogra> berco, did moving the file fix it ?
<rcn-ee> ogra, yeah, this tree usually has the community patches.. http://www.sakoman.com/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=u-boot.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/omap3-v2010.3
<rcn-ee> plus what was here on that day: http://cgit.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/openembedded/tree/recipes/u-boot/u-boot_git.bb  (the u-boot i build are straight from the angstrom build system)
<ogra> rcn-ee, hmm, there are only two patches on top of what i use
<ogra> the overo one and koens
<plars> asac: still having problems getting the image creation to work, sorry :(
<ogra> plars, do you still have an XM ?
 * ogra is looking for another tester
<plars> ogra: nope, I had to send that one back a long time ago :(
<ogra> ok
<plars> but I heard that it was supposed to work now
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> well, partially
<ogra> seems we have some u-boot issues that dont show up on every board and some usb issues
<asac> plars: kk
<asac> np ... headless is the world for now then ;)
 * ogra wishes he had headless images :/
<ogra> netbook is a pain
<ogra> on the C4 at least
<Hanmac> the problem of arm-netbooks is that most of them has not enough resolution to run the program i need ... the netbook has 1024*600 i need 1024*768
<plars> Hanmac: that goes for atom netbooks as well I'm afraid
<Hanmac> with wine i can emulate a higher resolution ... but wine does not work on arm?
<cwillu> Hanmac, wine doesn't include an x86 emulator
<cwillu> it would be possible to have windows arm binaries, (compiled against winelib for instance), but... there'd be no place to run them
<Hanmac> so i need qemu or something?
<cwillu> wait, why do you need 1024x768, such that simply emulating it would suffice?
<cwillu> sounds like a misunderstanding of the technology
<Hanmac> do you know the RPGMakerVX?
<cwillu> no, nor do I care to :p
<cwillu> the correct answer is "I have a particular program that requires it" :p
<cwillu> how exactly does wine handle it though?
<cwillu> does it just give you a window that you can scroll?
<Hanmac> yes, wine can make a virtual desktop with an higher resolution then your real desktop
<cwillu> okay, but you can make windows larger than your screen too :p
<cwillu> alt-drag
<cwillu> (alt-drag anywhere in the window allows you to move it, including off any edge)
<Hanmac> it is a windows application and  it needs 1024x768 resolution or higher to run, on a system with 1024x600 it does not run
<cwillu> so it's a broken program
<cwillu> was under the impression anyway that wine was a workaround for the resolution thing rather than the only way you could run the program anyway
<cwillu> in the arm case, qemu + wine would be your only option, and it's not gonna be quick
<cwillu> you'd probably have more luck running it via remote x or vnc or some such :)
 * cwillu googles rpgmakervx against his better judgement
<cwillu> wow, they used a forum to build their whole site :)
<cwillu> Hanmac, I think your best bet would be to petition the developers to have the resolution check pop up a warning screen rather than blocking the application from loading
<cwillu> that's what most sensible apps do
<cwillu> I think there's also a compiz plugin that lets you scale down a single window
<cwillu> hmm.  That was the shelf plugin, but it appears they removed the feature allowing you to still interact with the scaled window;  it was a bit glitchy, but it's sad to see them simply remove it instead of fixing it
<Hanmac> i does not think that the VX is still developmend ... but i thy the idea with qemu and wine
<cwillu> meh
<cwillu> then you deserve your pain and suffering for using a closed source app :p
<Hanmac> yes i doomed :P thats a reason why some of my friends thy to make a own maker for linux and also for arm
<berco> ogra: sorry lots of meetings today. Not much concrete stuff :( I just tested with a 60-omap4.rules instead of 90- and explicitly wrote all the syslink entries instead of using *. Still not working.
<berco> Is the ENV{ACL_MANAGE}="1" supposed to have the same effect as my original GROUP="video", MODE="0660" in the rules file?
<ogra> berco, it routes device access thoguht policykit
<ogra> berco, i'm in a call atm, let me give a rules file after that
<berco> ogra: no pb. same here. talk to you later
<lag> berco: How much do you know about syslink?
<ogra> lag, he implements the userspace :)
<lag> berco: Can you have someone contact me with regards to kernel related syslink things please?
<ogra> lag, thats what we'Re working on above
<lag> ogra: Yeah, I know, but I need to ask some questions before I can implement the kernel related bumph
<ogra> ah
<lag> berco: ack?
<ogra> berco, so my call is over, can you try something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457858/ in your rule ?
<hrw> hi prpplague
<prpplague> hrw: greetings
<berco> ogra: trying... just got back
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-02
 * mozzwald is away: sleeping
<lag_> Desperate times call for desperate measures!
<OlivierN> berco: xem3 copies sur .../xem3. Y'en a un pour chaque core Ducati
<OlivierN> oops
<ndec> ogra: cool ! I just noticed you pushed the 10.10 images for OMAP!
<ogra_cmpc> ndec, yeah, working on the omap4 ones now, hoping to have them ready by mid next week (there are some issues with the kernel package naming i need to have sorted first)
<ndec> ogra_cmpc: ok. do you have instructions to use these new type of pre installed images?
<ogra_cmpc> ndec, bunzip and dd, boot, be patient :)
<ndec> ogra_cmpc: this looks quite complex ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> hehe
<ndec> ogra_cmpc: do you have the offsets if I want to mount loop to instpect the content?
<lool> We should develop some GUI for ndec!
<ndec> lool: yes, please
<ndec> lool: that said I would love to be able to create my own images as well...
<ogra_cmpc> ndec, not yet, noted on my todo now though, the rootfs starts at 72M
<ndec> ogra_cmpc: thx
<ogra_cmpc> livecd-rootfs is the tool we use for creating the rootfs, for the rest i can put a script online soon
<ndec> ogra_cmpc: it creates preinstalled images? is that easy to use? how long does it take to create a UNE image?
<ogra_cmpc> livecd-rootf creates ext2/3 rootfs images and spits out a kernel and initrd not the partitioned image
<ogra_cmpc> for that we have additional wrapper scripts (the one i mentioned above)
<ogra_cmpc> currently these scripts live in debian-cd but thats very complex to set up, i'll extract them and merge them into a single script yuo can feed the files from livecd-rootfs to
<ogra_cmpc> creating the rootfs on a imx51 babbage board takes about 2-2.5h for netbook atm
<ogra_cmpc> i suspect you will get that down to 1.5h on a panda :)
 * lag_ has his internet-net in tow and it going to bag some cloud (going to buy an internet dongle)
<ndec> ogra_cmpc: thanks for the details. that would be really nice to get this.
<ogra> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/jockey/+bug/271288
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 271288 in jockey (Ubuntu Intrepid) (and 2 other projects) "Require the user to confirm the license before downloading a driver if it is non-free or if it has patent issues (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<lool> mpoirier: Oh hey there
<mpoirier> lool; hello !
<lool> mpoirier: Would you mind helping me out on the SDHC timing issue; I wanted to confirm whether there is a fix for it pending, candidate patch or anything
<mpoirier> lool: completely in the dark still...
<ogra> lool, turn off preemtion
<lool> mpoirier: If not, I'd love confirming which exact CONFIGs I should turn off from the linux source package to workaround
<mpoirier> lool: CONFIG_CPU_VOLUNTARY needs to be turned off.
<lool> mpoirier: Ok; thanks
<mpoirier> lool: CONFIG_CPU_PREEMPT turned on.
<mpoirier> I think I'll send my buggy card to india.
<mpoirier> TI folks that is.
<mpoirier> they said they'd be willing to look at it.
<mpoirier> lool: at this point an interrupt doesn't seem to be coming up after a transfer.
<mpoirier> hence the call back function not called, leading to a time out on the transfer.
<mpoirier> I have 2 exact same cards, one works, the other one doesn't.
<lool> mpoirier: Thanks a lot
<mpoirier> lool: by the way,
<mpoirier> if you find instances where this work around doesn't work, please tell me.
<lool> mpoirier: I have a relatively good card, SanDisk Extreme III; I dont know whether speed makes that more likley
<mpoirier> lool: it's a wierd one...
<lool> mpoirier: Ok; I'll try that out; right now my xcompiler is broken and I cant boot the board anymore, I'll rebuild a kernel as soon as I have a cross-compiler working
<mpoirier> we haven't entirely narrowed down type of card and speed,
<mpoirier> if that makes a difference at all...
<lool> Ok
<mpoirier> I've seen a lot of failures on a variety of cards...
<mpoirier> again, if you still get a failure with PREEMPT_NONE, I need to know.
<ogra> mpoirier, btw, another prob arose yesterday, seems the NAND driver got lost between lucid and maverick, i guess there is a config option missing
<mpoirier> lool: by the way, I just looked in the config file.  It is CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY and CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE
<mpoirier> Yes, I noticed  that.
<mpoirier> the NAND flash I mean...
<ogra> can we get that back ? :)
<mpoirier> we will need to yes.
<mpoirier> I'll investigate and open a bug if need be.
<ogra> else upgrades from lucid installs will break for C4 users
<GrueMaster> in my testing, class 4 cards seem to work best, although I only have a handful of cards.  Class 2 fail consistently (2 SD 4G cards tested), class 6 fails 70% of the time (1 4G).  Both of my Kingston Class 4 cards work fine (8G &16G).
<ogra> fresh maverick installs wont use NAND but for lucid users NAND is essential
<lag_> ogra: nec was talking about generic udev rules
<lag_> Are they in the filesystem?
<ogra> lag_, yes, /lib/udev/rules.d/ ... they need somthign like /lib/udev/rules.d/61-gnome-bluetooth-rfkill.rules for their device that allows access for all locally logged in users
<lag_> ogra: I just found them *embarrassed smiley*
<ogra> lag_, its all about access to the device
<lag_> Do you know where this 'alias' is specified?
<ogra> lag_, alias ?
<lag_> ogra: nec mentioned that if I used MODULE_ALIAS macro there was a rule in udev that would pick up syslink's uevent
<ogra> lag_, well, if you use the KERNEL parameter it will just apply ot the module
<ogra> lag_, man udev btw
<lool> lag_: Yes, I discussed this with mpoirier already
<lool> lag_: It seems your re-doing this research
<lool> lag_: /lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules, DRIVER!="?*", ENV{MODALIAS}=="?*", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe -b $env{MODALIAS}"
<ogra> KERNEL=="syslink*", ENV{ACL_MANAGE}="1"
<lool> Which means that if there's a DRIVER and a MODALIAS, that triggers a modprobe on the MODALIAS
<ogra> lool, urgh
<lool> ogra: "urgh"?
<ogra> lool, you defiantely dont need the modprobe stuff
<ogra> the driver gets already loaded by the platform uevent trigger
<lool> ogra: That's what I'm speaking of
<lool> loading the driver by the platform uevent trigger
<lool> That's the only reason I can think of someone adding a MODULE_ALIAS
<ogra> lool, i thought that doesnt need a rule since its done inside udevd if there is a paltform event
<ogra> i.e. doesnt need to run scripts to speed up
<lool> ogra: Really, which rule is that?
<ogra> dunno, thats how Keybuk explained it to me once
<lool> ogra: I'm pretty sure this is the rule used
<ogra> well, i was convinced platfrom drivers dont need a rule at all and udevd has that bit builtin, but i might have understood that wrongly
<lool> ogra: Are you sure of this, or could you look it up?
<ogra> i'm not sure of it, thus my comment above :)
<ogra> indeed the driver rule will match anyway even if i'm wrong
<lool> ogra: grep-ing the udev source for modprobe and insmod, I see no direct loading; it's only done via rules, and the only place is from rules/rules.d/80-drivers.rules, so I'm pretty sure I pointed at the right spot
<ogra> lool, ok
<lool> Anyway, so much for trying to help out  :-)
 * lool leaves for WE
<ogra> lool, might be that i mixed it up with devtmpfs stuff
<ogra> enjoy your WE :)
<lag_> lool: Well the drivers aren't loading
<lag_> lool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458378/
<lag_> ogra: See above paste - I am using KERNEL
<ogra> you shouldnt add a rule for loading, as lool said, the 80-drivers.rules should just pick it up on booting
<lag_> ogra: I had no intention
<lag_> Did you see the above paste?
<ogra> yes
<lag_> It doesn't use DRIVER
<lag_> It uses KERNEL and UDEV
<ogra> it uses MODALIAS
<lag_> They all use that though don't they?
<lag_> The udev rule that I was pointed to uses DRIVER doesn't it?
<lag_> Help me udev geeks :)
<lag_> I've raised 2 uevents for you
<hrw> you have modalias so udev should load it
<lag_> But it doesn't
<hrw> BB or panda?
<lag_> So where do I start looking for a solution?
<lag_> Panda
<lag_> But the system is common throughout isn't it
<lag_> I raised the two uevents seen in the paste above
<lag_> But udev doesn't load the module(s)
<lag_> What gives?
<lool> lag_: hey
<lag_> lool: Good evening
<lool> lag_: So the rule only works when DRIVER and MODALIAS arent empty
<lag_> I don't have a DRIVER variable
<lag_> It has KERNEL instead
<lool> lag_: So perhaps you need to extend the event to carry the relevant information
<lag_> Yes, I think I know what I have to do
<lool> lag_: If you prefer keeping the current event, you'll have to submit new rules to udev
<lool> lag_: Ok cool
<lag_> lool: Who controls the rules?
<lag_> Where do they come from?
<lool> lag_: Is there anything left open for discussion or where you were looking for input?  Sorry, I'm not sure I followed the status
<lool> lag_: The rules are from udev upstream
<lag_> Okay
<lag_> So, I'm guessing I must conform to them
<lool> lag_: It's a quite specific case that you have here, so it might make sense to handle them specially, but it might be more efficient or better to try to fit into the expected scheme
<lag_> lool: Do we (Ubuntu) have any entries in udev? Or are they all standard?
<lool> lag_: We add some, but ideally only upstreamable stuff, so you should check wiht upstream if in doubt
<lag_> I don't think this project is upstreamable
<lag_> Okay, I'm going to try and do it the hard way first
<lag_> Thanks lool
<lag_> Right, it's nearly 8 o'clock here - I'm offski
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-03
<damian_> yo
<damian_> i wonder if anyone can help me getting alsa to output sound on my beagleboard?
<rlameiro> hi there
<rlameiro> i am trying to install ubuntu on to my igepv2 (beagle board clone) but I cant even runt the sd card preparations scripts
<rlameiro> my card appears as mmcblk0
<rlameiro> I donwloaded a new version of the script that should support mmcblk0 but it doesnt work
<rlameiro> the result is always this
<rlameiro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/458791/
<rlameiro> when i do fdisk -l the card is there
<rlameiro> i am following this page
<rlameiro> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<rlameiro> i will do it manually, if someone can tell me wich files go to to wich partition
<armin76> rlameiro: you'll have to wait until ogra, rcn-ee, and other ubuntu devs answer you
<armin76> and asac the slacker
<rcn-ee> rlameiro (i see your offline.. hopefully you read the logs) email the beaglboard group with the bug..  I'll be enjoying july 4th, but will check email.. ;)
<armin76> rlameiro: <rcn-ee> rlameiro (i see your offline.. hopefully you read the logs) email the beaglboard group with the bug..  I'll be enjoying july 4th, but will check email.. ;)
<armin76> !seen dmart
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<armin76> you suck
<zumbi> !seen doko
<rlameiro> oops
<rlameiro> i think  my irc connection droped
<rlameiro> thanks armin76
<rlameiro> i will look at the logs
<armin76> rlameiro: he means you'll read the logs for what he said(what i pasted you)
<rlameiro> yes
<armin76> he didn't say anything else :P
<rlameiro> ohhh
<rlameiro> welll i will need to wait then
<rlameiro> what is the mailing list?
<armin76> i have no clue...
<GrueMaster> rlameiro: You could also try the latest daily image (post Alpha 2) on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/
<rlameiro> GrueMaster: well, the problem is how do i set up it to boot from the sd card
<GrueMaster> Instructions are here:  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/PreinstalledImage
<GrueMaster> I don't know much about the igepv2, but the sd card has xloader & uboot on the boot partition.
<rlameiro> GrueMaster: well, igepv2 is a beagleboard with more features
<armin76> rlameiro: i think you need to set the board to boot from sd, then it will load the bootloader and stuff from it
<rlameiro> armin76: yes, it has a boot sequence
<rlameiro> as i see now, the image has all the formating and stuff needed
<rlameiro> i am downloading and testing
<rlameiro> problem is that it is really big, and i dont want a GUI, but i will figure thet out later
<GrueMaster> how much ram does the system have?
<rlameiro> 515
<rlameiro> *512 sorry
<rlameiro> its 512/512
<GrueMaster> cool.
<rlameiro> i would like to install a minimal ubuntu withou gui just on the nand
<GrueMaster> The image is a bit slow on the beagleboard because of the 256M limitation.
<GrueMaster> Well, this image is a netbook image, but it should give you some ideas as to how to get an image built.
<rlameiro> GrueMaster: my goal is to try to do a netinstall
<rlameiro> and apt-geting what i need on the way
<GrueMaster> I'm not sure if there is a new netinstall image available.  let me look.  It would be on ports.ubuntu.com
<rlameiro> it could be awesome if there is some prebuitl image for netinstall image
<GrueMaster> Well, there are 3 files at  http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap/netboot/omap/
<GrueMaster> You could pull them and use them to do a netinstall.  I haven't tested them yet, but they should work.
<rlameiro> GrueMaster: so do i format the sd card with a fat partion for boot and the rest as extended3?
<rlameiro> and copy the 3 files to the boot partition?
 * rlameiro i hate when i forget to use the theraded bunziper... grrrr
<GrueMaster> The netboot files need to be on a fat partition, but once they boot, you could reformat the SD card and install on it.  I don't know how well it will work, though,as the lucid version installed the kernel & initrd to nand.
<rlameiro> well, I'm copying the image to the sd card
<rlameiro> i will look at the structure and then try the other way
<rlameiro> hummm
<rlameiro> it says OneNAND unsupported
<ssvb> rlameiro: which kernel do you use?
<rlameiro> no idea
<rlameiro> ssvb: i dont really know
<rlameiro> i can tell you the kernel that comes with the board by default on the nand
<rlameiro> its of the poky linux
<ssvb> ok, it's the original igepv2 kernel then
<ssvb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtd-utils/+bug/583280
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583280 in mtd-utils (Ubuntu) "nandwrite failing with IGEPv2 (OMAP 3430) (affects: 1) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rlameiro> ssvb: Linux igep0020 2.6.28.10 armv71
<ssvb> igepv2 has a bit nonstandard nand configuration (it uses two chips unless I'm mistaken)
<ssvb> so the kernel and mtd-utils need some patches to support it
<rlameiro> hummm
<rlameiro> well its a chip with 2 banks
 * ssvb is not using nand on igepv2, but boots the system from the hard drive, so can't help much
<rlameiro> so at the moment i am stuck
<armin76> rlameiro: blame asac :D
<rlameiro> armin76: asac i am stuck :D lol
 * zumbi has seen a igepv2 running openembedded
<armin76> zumbi: there are some ppl having them with gentoo, ssvb for example :D
<rlameiro> well i am still stuck at "freeing init memory
<rlameiro> and followed the igepv2 wiki, and made my own rootfs with karmic
<rlameiro> maybe i should do it with jaunty..
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-04
<lfitz> is there a guide to install ubuntu onto an SD card?
<lfitz> for the sheevaplug
<lfitz> is there a default password for root on ubuntu-arm i followed this guide: http://plugcomputer.org/plugwiki/index.php/Ubuntu_9.0.4_Plug_Computer_Distribution#Building_a_rootfs_to_install_Ubuntu_on_an_SD_Card_or_USB_Drive
<lfitz> also, i can login to the user account i created, but i cant login as root
<lfitz> or sudo
<lfitz> sudo outputs: must be setuid root
<lfitz> ugh, i chown'd everything so i could move it before putting it on the sd card and forgot...thats why that happened ^^^
<DanaG> yeah, next time sudo tar. =þ
<lfitz> DanaG actually im still stuck
<lfitz> do i have to build the rootfs again?
<lfitz> because i basically have no root, correct?
<sechrist> are there prebuilt armv6 images?
<sechrist> heh perhaps I should read further down the page next time. Found one
<sechrist> woah
<sechrist> http://w3.impa.br/~gabrield/data/click.php?id=4 shows php source hehe
<dcordes> hi
<dcordes> somebody has a secret deb to fix rootstock ?
<dcordes> so far it only worked with karmic in karmic for me
<dcordes> creating lucid rootfs from lucid it hangs building iso locales or so (that's in bugzilla for 3 months or so)
<dcordes> not exactly specific to roostcok: getting lucid minimal rootfs and installing the desktop task results in dependency problems
<dcordes> worked around it and got non working usb keyboard in gdm
<dcordes> building maverick image from lucid results in segfault
<dcordes> alternatively, somebody has a clue where to get finished lucid or maverick desktop tarballs ?
<armin76> sechrist: ubuntu doesn't support armv6 anymore, 9.10 is the last release supporting armv6+vfp(so no qualcomm)
<sechrist> armin76: thanks, I figured this out a few hours ago
<armin76> someone from ubuntu should answer those questions instead of me :)
<armin76> dcordes: ogra is the one you should poke about it
<dcordes> armin76: it's armv7 only now ?
<dcordes> ogra: poke
<dcordes> on a side note I considered reporting on bugzilla instead of here
<dcordes> but everything is present already
<dcordes> I am just wondering if somebody is working on this
<armin76> dcordes: yes
<dcordes> sechrist: which device do you have ?
<sechrist> dcordes: kindle
<dcordes> isn't ubuntu a bit 'big' for it ?
<dcordes> did you consider something openembedded based ?
<sechrist> nfs dawg
<sechrist> nah I haven't, I can't replace the kernel either
<sechrist> I just wanted something to chroot into
<lfitz> hi, my sheevaplug stops booting at uncompressing the kernel...booting the kernel.
<dcordes> oh that sucks
<sechrist> well I probably could replace the kernel
<sechrist> but I don't have a serial cable. I don't want to risk a brick.
<dcordes> lfitz: what build do you use?
<dcordes> sechrist: lol then don't :)
<lfitz> do you mean the kernel number?
<lfitz> 2.6.34
<dcordes> lfitz: I mean your entire setup
<lfitz> uboot 3.4.19
<dcordes> you built this yourself ?
<lfitz> yeah
<lfitz> it was working
<lfitz> until i tried to go and install ubuntu :P
<lfitz> i ran debian, now both sd cards stop at the same place
<dcordes> on first look it seems unrealted to ubuntu
<lfitz> yeah
<dcordes> maybe file corruption?
<lfitz> well...not on the sd cards
<armin76> haha
<lfitz> cause i have two
<lfitz> possibly on nand cause theres a crc error
<dcordes> aha
<dcordes> there you go
<lfitz> but i think its unrelated
<dcordes> rebuild the kernel
<lfitz> cause it was booting debian from sd today
<dcordes> copy it again
<dcordes> check md5
<lfitz> rebuild the kernel on sd card?
<lfitz> i just downloaded it from sheeva.with-linux.com/sheeva
<dcordes> I don't know how you build your kernel
<dcordes> you said you were building yourself.
<lfitz> well, heres what i have done...
<lfitz> used rootstock to build a....?filesystem?....then downloaded the kernel headers, extracted them to the filesystem, and the modules
<dcordes> armin76: any clue where to get prebuilt arm tarballs ? I can only find some minimal builds.
<lfitz> along with uimage
<tmzt_> does qemu-debootstrap work?
<lfitz> preferably i would like to default the plug, but i dont know if its possible...
<dcordes> this all irrelevant if your kernel fails uncompressing
<lfitz> yeah
<dcordes> you flash the kernal image to nand ?
<lfitz> is there an easier way to restore the factory install
<armin76> dcordes: sorry i don't, i don't even use ubuntu myself
<dcordes> ok
<dcordes> hi tmzt_
<tmzt_> sechrist: isn't kindle arm11?
<tmzt_> hey
<dcordes> tmzt_: big rootstock disappointment here
<dcordes> tmzt_: did you ever use it ?
<tmzt_> no, I'm just reading the changelogs on my maverick update
<tmzt_> I hadn't heard of qemu-debootstrap before
<dcordes> tmzt_: it is installed on my lucid host
<tmzt_> cp $(which "qemu-$qemu_arch-static") "$target/usr/bin"
<tmzt_> run chroot "$target" /debootstrap/debootstrap --second-stage
<lfitz> dcordes:  would it be wise to set the username in rootstock to root
<sechrist> tmzt_: you reading wikipedia?
<tmzt_> that's from the script, okay
<tmzt_> sechrist: no, why?
<sechrist> tmzt_: because it's armv6
<tmzt_> yep, armv6==arm11
<tmzt_> neither is supported in lucid or maverick to my knowledge
<sechrist> I'm running 9
<lfitz> dcordes:  http://plugcomputer.org/plugwiki/index.php/Ubuntu_9.0.4_Plug_Computer_Distribution#Building_a_rootfs_to_install_Ubuntu_on_an_SD_Card_or_USB_Drive
<lfitz> thats the guide i followed...
<sechrist> so is cross compiling even worth trying
<sechrist> or is there like architecture-sound emulators (I'm thinking qemu but I haven't ever used it)
<dcordes> lfitz: You should download the kernel place the uImage in the boot directory of the filesystem
<sechrist> like a full running arm nix system inside an emu on x86
<dcordes> lfitz: make sure nothing goes wrong during that step
<dcordes> lfitz: check md5sum of kernel inside your SD /boot/ vs kernel image from the download source
<lfitz> well sheeva.with-linux.com has kernel-headers...
<lfitz> is that the kernel...
<lfitz> ?
<dcordes> no
<dcordes> http://sheeva.with-linux.com/sheeva/2.6.34/sheeva-2.6.34-uImage
<dcordes> this is the kernel
<lfitz> okay
<dcordes> get this along with the modules http://sheeva.with-linux.com/sheeva/2.6.34/sheeva-2.6.34-Modules.tar.gz
<lfitz> what about kernel headers, no need for it?
<dcordes> this is the device specific part you need
<dcordes> no
<dcordes> unless you want to compile some modules
<dcordes> later on
<lfitz> okay
<lfitz> so im running rootstock again to build the rootfs, and then ill add sheeva-2.6.34-uImage to \\boot and sheeva-2.6.34-Modules (extracted) to rootfs
<lfitz> err //boot
<lfitz> / boot
<dcordes> if you still have the .tar.gz from your previous roostcok build, you do not need to build it again
<tmzt_> sheeva only has one ethernet?
<lfitz> dump it to sd card, modify the environment settings to boot from sd and hopefully boot sucessfully...
<lfitz> tmzt_:  yes only one
<dcordes> tmzt_: uboot able to mount rootfs ?
<dcordes> tmzt_: just wondering if he needs to flash uimage
<tmzt_> too bad, I might need a voip proxy for a project
<tmzt_> dcordes: what do you mean?
<tmzt_> if I understand rootfs is just a kernel parameter
<dcordes> lfitz: he's told to put uImage in /boot
<dcordes> and I'm wondering if the bootloader can access it
<dcordes> or if he needs to flash
<lfitz> yeah, it can access uImage, its offset at 0x80000000
<lfitz> 0x8000000*
<lfitz> and it reads all the bytes
<lfitz> i mean, the total number of bytes of the uImage
<dcordes> fine
<lfitz> ?
<dcordes> lfitz: so you got anywhere with the clean reinstall ?
<sechrist> dcordes: I'm having weird issues where I can't access the internet inside my chroot, but I can outside
<sechrist> I mounted the various system endpoints and stuff too.. no idea
<tmzt_> probably dns
<sechrist> no
<sechrist> pinging 8.8.8.8 fails
<tmzt_> copy /etc/resolv.conf
<tmzt_> hmm
<sechrist> "operation not permitted"
<sechrist> not dns
<tmzt_> ah
<tmzt_> you don't have root?
<sechrist> of course I have root
<tmzt_> weird
<sechrist> https://gist.github.com/0df5ac2f27bf0c7cfb30
<tmzt_> strace
<sechrist> I don't have strace in the chroot but i'll try and copy the one I have over
<dcordes> sechrist: I have hada similar problem in karmic where I could not user network interfaces as non privileged user. this was native rather than chroot
<dcordes> s/user/use/
<sechrist> straced
<sechrist> added as comment to gist above
<sechrist> O.o @ that
<sechrist> umoven input/output error
<sechrist> hm
<sechrist> so it's a ptrace problem?
<sechrist> oooh it's not that
<sechrist> it's getuid32 failing
<sechrist> wt
<sechrist> oh, no, meh
<dcordes> sechrist: did you do lucid lynx tarball with rootstock ?
<sechrist> nah this is armv6
<sechrist> it's 9.10.2
<sechrist> ubuntu-9.10.2-minimal-armel to be exact I guess
<sechrist> I extracted the rootfs tarball and just mounted it
<dcordes> aight
<sechrist> I didn't need to provision it or anything right?
<sechrist> it's not like I was booting off of it
<dcordes> just wondering cause I have severe problems creating tarballs with roostock with anything > karmic
<sechrist> v6 device running v7 code?
<sechrist> oh
<sechrist> creating
<sechrist> nv,
<sechrist> mystery solved
<sechrist> permissions error
<sechrist> some critical shit was owned by my macbook user
<sechrist> doh
<tmzt_> did you post an strace?
<tmzt_> I think I know the issue but I'd like to confirm
<sechrist> https://gist.github.com/0df5ac2f27bf0c7cfb30
<sechrist> several
<sechrist> dude I am totally apt-get installing on a kindle. huuah
<tmzt_> I think it wasn't able to read either /etc/resolv.conf or other /etc/ file or a required lib because of the permissions issue
<sechrist> most likely a lib
<sechrist> I did a few stats and went doh when I saw the userid owning the files was 503, so I did a find/exec loop
<Jameswstubbs> ogra, Is this http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/mobile/ possible on armv6?
<Jameswstubbs> I'd like to use it for iPhone port
<GrueMaster> Jameswstubbs: The image you are referring to at ~ogra/mobile is specific to an Intel project over two years ago.  It is not arm based, it is lpia (Intel Atom/Poulsbo).
<Jameswstubbs> Hm, Is there a list of the software/configs so I can check ports.ubuntu.com
<Jameswstubbs> Maybe piece bits together
<GrueMaster> Esentially, Jaunty is Armv5, Karmic is Armv6+vfp, and Lucid+ is Armv7+thumb2.
<GrueMaster> I don'tknow what is in the original iPhone.  You might want to stick with debian.
<GrueMaster> At least that way you can have access to the latest software but built for older hardware.
<Jameswstubbs> I've just finished booting Karmic on the iPhone 3g, I'm wanting to choose a more appropriate wm before release,
<Jameswstubbs> Considering matchbox
<Jameswstubbs> But this is more attractive
<gsnedders> The 3G is a Cortex A8, AFAIK
<Jameswstubbs> armv6
<gsnedders> Oh, it's only the 3GS that's Cortex A8
<Jameswstubbs> Yep, i think iphone 4 is a4 or whatever it's called. Im only working on 2G and 3G atm
<gsnedders> A4 is just a Cortex A8 impl
<Jameswstubbs> I havn't looked into, I can't afford one
<lfitz> hi, i can boot ubuntu on my sheevaplug from an sd card now...however i can not login, i followed this guide...
<lfitz> http://plugcomputer.org/plugwiki/index.php/Ubuntu_9.0.4_Plug_Computer_Distribution#Building_a_rootfs_to_install_Ubuntu_on_an_SD_Card_or_USB_Drive
<lfitz> at this section: '  sudo ./rootstock -f sheevaplug -l [username] -p nosoup4u -d jaunty --serial ttyS0 --seed ssh' i set my username to root
<lfitz> with a temp password
<lfitz> and i tried to login as root with the temp passwd and even the default password in that line and it says login incorrect...
<lfitz> since the fs is on sd can i edit a text file such as /etc/passwd to add a new user/pass?
<lfitz> or does it need to be done, once logged in...
<lfitz> hi orga: the README in rootstock fs says to contact you here... or by email, are you around?
<dcordes> lfitz: can you share how you came over the can't extract kernel Image problem ? was the reason you did not have a kernel image in /boot ?
<dcordes> lfitz: ogra is busy fixing rootstock I guess :P
<dcordes> lfitz: are you 100% sure you usin the same password you specified with the rootstock command ?
<lfitz> dcordes:  100% sure
<lfitz> it worked initially, on the first attempt...but when i tried to switch to root i got an error 'setuid root'
<lfitz> or whenever i tried to sudo i got that error
<lfitz> dcordes:  i switched from ext3 to ext2 because i only had one partition
<lfitz> the command to boot is ext2load
<lfitz> so i figured ext2 fs would be best
<lfitz> basically /boot needs to be ext2
<dcordes> I see
<dcordes> so that was the source of the unable to uncompress image erorr ?
<lfitz> im not sure....but i think thats the only thing i changed...
<lfitz> i would rewrite the section in the plugwiki about using rootstockfs, its missing a few words (not meaning to insult anyone) but its a little hard to follow
<dcordes> go for it that's why it's a wiki
<lfitz> but thats not ubuntu-arm... its at plugwiki / ubuntu 9.04
<lfitz> oh
<lfitz> alright :)
<dcordes> I've been asking you so that others can contribute when they read the logs of this channel
<dcordes> foss we are doomed to work toegether
<lfitz> okay, thats a good idea :)
<dcordes> so to get back to your login problem
<lfitz> i will try to write the rootfs from scratch for sheevaplug entirely :)
<dcordes> I've had the exact same problem
<dcordes> with lucid lynx rootstock
<lfitz> no way! :P
<dcordes> it is specific to rootstock
<dcordes> and seems to exist across different versions
<lfitz> i switched the sd card into my laptop and tried chrooting to it so i could add users
<lfitz> but that didnt work either
<dcordes> yxou don't need to  chroot
<lfitz> no exec error
<dcordes> you can spare the chroot part
<dcordes> just mount he rootfs
<dcordes> and copy the passwd and groups etc from your known work ubuntu rootfs.
<dcordes> shadow
<lfitz> /etc/passwd, /etc/group, /etc/shadow?
<dcordes> yeap
<lfitz> okay that works, however it only works for one user the primary user and not the root account
<lfitz> and it logins then quickly logs out
<lfitz> could it be because i dont have a /home/dir
<dcordes> lfitz: what is it ?
<lfitz> um, i copied the /etc files you mentioned
<lfitz> but the /home/username directory on the sd cards dont exist..yet
<dcordes> I mean, you logging in on the text terminal or graphical ?
<lfitz> text...screen
<dcordes> ok it worked for me w/o /home/username
<dcordes> just got warning
<lfitz> i get the default log in message
<lfitz> but then im asked for my password again
<lfitz> username and password*
<lfitz> dcordes:  ^^
<dcordes> I hate roostock
<dcordes> I mean it's not a bad concept
<dcordes> but needs much love
<dcordes> spent way too much time wit it this week
<lfitz> any idea how to get the default ubuntu image back?
<dcordes> lfitz: ask #ubuntu
<lfitz> okay, thanks
<lfitz> thank you for the help
<lfitz> !
<dcordes> the cause of the problem is specific to rootstock
<dcordes> or the arm repos...
<dcordes> but way to solve it is generic so you can go ask anywhere
<dcordes> no problem
<dcordes> you welcome
<dcordes> what do you mean get default ubuntu image back ?
<lfitz> dcordes:  the plug ships with ubuntu installed
<lfitz> but i think i bricked it just now
<lfitz> :X
<dcordes> put your cheepoplug in the trashcan and get something decent like new gumstix
<zumbi> armin76: remember where i used to work? right by us are developing a new product based on igepv2 :)
<Jameswstubbs> How do use apt-cache with rootstock?
<michaelh1>  Jameswstubbs: I've used rootstock with apt-cacher-ng quite happily...
<michaelh1> (oh, sorry, wrong tool)
<Jameswstubbs> Do you just install apt-cache on host machine?
<Jameswstubbs> Anything else need to be done?
<Jameswstubbs> I spent 6 hours making a ubuntu-rootfs only to accidently format my image :p
<michaelh1> What would you like to achieve?
<Jameswstubbs> To not need to download all the dpkg's over and over again
<Jameswstubbs> I might just make a backup of the tarball this time
<michaelh1> Ah.  A couple of options - use --copy-package-cache/--save-package-cache, or use a APT proxy like apt-cacher-ng
<michaelh1> I use the latter and am quite happy with it.  Set http_proxy and /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy to point to the cache and the rest just flows...
<Jameswstubbs> Ah thank you :) I think i'll use --copy-package-cache
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-27
<MrCurious> anyone know how to force a rea-install of libgles1-sgx-omap4
<MrCurious> scratch that. trick was to be smart enough to find the already installed libs
<rsalveti> MrCurious: apt-get install --reinstall
<rsalveti> Amaranth: should I update the compiz package with your latest changes?
<rsalveti> Amaranth: let me know if makes things better for nux
<rsalveti> Amaranth: and if I should still keep the nux hack to just remove the disable gl_blend
<MrCurious> brilliant!
<MrCurious> libfreenect's glview working on pandaboard under ubuntu 11.x and getting 0.5FPS
<MrCurious> while gumstix users report 30FPS
<MrCurious> yep. performance BLOWS on pandaboard under ubuntu.
<MrCurious> is there a lookup to port applications so they use OMAP4 optimized libs instead of non optimazed libs fo ropengl stuff?
<kunguz> I have ubuntu arm headless version installed on my beagleboard C3, I want to use my usb wifi dongle to connect it to the internet.
<kunguz> RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN is the adapter
<kunguz> Apperantly i need to install a driver to make it work
<kunguz> but there is no make command in headless version
<kunguz> any ideas?
<Spider-Pork> morning
<bamLUCE> Hi, can you suggest me a cheap (~ 50$) handheld with a lcd display which supports linux and has a network card?
<kunguz> I am looking for a document as an explanation to how to connect to internet with ubuntu-arm headless? Does anyone know?
<Spider-Pork> generally after install the connection is auto-magically up
<Spider-Pork> Have you problems?
<diwic> ogra_, hi! Haitao wants a catchup on audio on the ac100
<diwic> ogra_, sometime while we're in Dublin, you're in Dublin as well right? I think I remember seeing you here.
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, and i'm sitting in front of 6 ac100s atm
<ogra_> diwic, we're in the arm room, if you want to can have a device for this week
<ppisati> ogra_: do you want an ac100 more? :)
<lilstevie> ogra_: did you get audio functioning on the AC100
<ogra_> ppisati, sure, come over
<ppisati> ogra_:
<ppisati> ogra_: after lunch i'll be all over you
<ogra_> awesome !
<Spider-Pork> ogra_: hi, i've installed Natty netbook version. Done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Then sudo alsaucm set _verb HiFi sudo alsaucm set _verb Record sudo rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state sudo reboot I still have no input :(
<Spider-Pork|2> sorry for my pase, my connection gone down and i'm not sure about arrived on channel
<Spider-Pork|2> [13:57:15] <Spider-Pork> ogra_: hi, i've installed Natty netbook version. Done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Then sudo alsaucm set _verb HiFi sudo alsaucm set _verb Record sudo rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state sudo reboot I still have no input :( [13:58:41] <Spider-Pork> of course as line-in, no mic
<Spider-Pork|2> *paste
<ocs_> Hi, can you suggest me a cheap (~ 50$) handheld with a lcd display which supports linux and has a network card?
<lilstevie> that is quite an ask
<lilstevie> persia: chase agreed that the kernel driver should work
<blu_> hi all
<lilstevie> hi blu_
<blu_> i have some trouble on my ubuntu 11.04 on pandaboard
<blu_> my wifi ping have a serious packet loss
<blu_> which is when i ping my router , i get a maximum 11 consecutive response then it will stuck for a while and resume back with another 11 consecutive response ...etc.
<blu_> can anyone tell me what probably is the problem ?
<lilstevie> how far from the router
<blu_> less than 1 m with good signal strength
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> natty is really good with wireless on my device
<blu_> have you try to ping ?
<lilstevie> yeah
<blu_> ping without packet loss
<lilstevie> better results than I had with maverick
<blu_> is there any packet loss ?
<lilstevie> no
<blu_> r u using 11.04 ?
<lilstevie> this isn't panda though
<lilstevie> yes
<blu_> and kernel 2.6.38 too ?
<lilstevie> no
<blu_> which kernel u using ?
<lilstevie> different device different kern
<lilstevie> 2.6.35.7
<blu_> you r not using pandaboard ?
<lilstevie> have you tried running maverick again, just to see if there is a difference still
<lilstevie> no
<blu_> what device u r using ?
<lilstevie> galaxy tab
<blu_> may be different driver
<blu_> or different wireless hardware
<blu_> pandaboard uses wl1271 (if i not mistaken)
<lilstevie> I do have different hardware
<lilstevie> bcm4329 here
<blu_> is there any encryption on the comm ?
<blu_> ie. wep , wpa , wpa2
<lilstevie> wpa2
<blu_> nad u r using the wpasupplicant ?
<lilstevie> yep
<blu_> then either driver problem or kernel problem (i guess)
<lilstevie> or the binary firmware blob
<blu_> is fimware located on our SD storage or on the chip in the hardware ?
<lilstevie> should be in /lib/firmware/ somewhere
<blu_> mean that is on my  SD right ?
<lilstevie> yeah
<blu_> is galaxy using cortex A8  ?
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> samsung hummingbird SOC
<blu_> what is the diferrent between fireware and driver ?
<blu_> (in ubuntu)
<blu_> (and sry for asking beginner question becoz i m a beginner)
<NewbieToKernel> hi room
<NewbieToKernel> i want to build ubuntu for arm from sources
<NewbieToKernel> can anyone point me to the rite place?
<lilstevie> firmware is code that runs on the hardware, for instance with the wireless card it runs on the wireless chip to make it work
<lilstevie> and the driver is the interaction between the firmware and the OS
<NewbieToKernel> i looked up rootstock ... but that doesn't seem to be what i want
<blu_> lilstevie: could the code run on the hardware store in SD?
<lilstevie> blu_: some hardware stores its firmware on its own storage, but most use a loaded in firmware that is located in /lib/firmware
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: that is quite a difficult task
<NewbieToKernel> I can build android from its sources , can a similar thing be done for Ubuntu?
<blu_> #pandaboard
<NewbieToKernel> what exactly does rootstock do ?
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: android is different,
<lilstevie> rootstock grabs prebuilt binaries and builds a system from those packages
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: is there a reason you want to build from source, cause it is generally not something you want to do
<blu_> lilstevie: is patching driver , install driver, and patching firmware are all required to rebuild kernel ?
<lilstevie> blu_: sorry I don't understand
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: I want to add openGL / hardware codec support etc etc for ubuntu on an arm target
<lilstevie> blu_: the kernel is a bit more than just drivers
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: then building an entire system is not needed for that
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: but then how will i get access to the HAL on ubuntu? say for ALSA ?
<blu_> lilstevie: i was looking at https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/546381/ and https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/546401/ to try patch my driver
<blu_> but i was told that i need to rebuild/recompile my kernel for that
<lilstevie>  blu_ download the sources for panda
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: well for that you would only need to build ALSA if you were modifying that
<blu_> lilstevie: okay , then what should i do ?
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: and then how do i manage to put ALSA back to the binaries and use rootstock ?
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: is there an online guide to doing this?
<lilstevie> although, I don't think you should be modifying ALSA but rather the driver to make it compliant with the spec
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: basically i dont know where to get started
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: ALSA was just an example,
<lilstevie> doesn't matter what, still should be trying for compliance with the spec rather than working around it
<lilstevie> but if you look there will be source for everything available
<lilstevie> grab what you want to modify if you can't modify the driver,
<lilstevie> build it
<lilstevie> and install it into the proper filesystem
<lilstevie> proper place in the filesystem*
<lilstevie> blu_: apply the patch and compile
<blu_> lilstevie: is that mean i have to compile the whole ubuntu ?
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: so where do i get started? say i want to add support for hardware codecs ... so where do i modify? for this i will need the location of the ubuntu sources ,I can then modify the sources, and then how do i push those changes back to my arm binary ?
<NewbieToKernel> i mean i can modify gstreamer
<NewbieToKernel> but then how to pus the changes back to the binary is what i want to know
<NewbieToKernel> stevie... did I explain myself clearly?
<NewbieToKernel> basically i want to know how to *grab what i want to modify and put it in put it into the appropriate file system*
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: with all hardware support that should be done in the kernel driver rather than in userspace
<lilstevie> blu_: no just the kernel
<blu_> lilstevie: that is not not for beginner :(
<blu_> *not
<lilstevie> no
<Spider-Pork> ogra_: sorry do you have only 2 minutes about my pandaboard and input sound?
<blu_> lilstevie: i see that compiling kernel is not an easy stuff
<Spider-Pork> maybe this link will be interesting http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Get_started_with_ubuntu_on_omap4
<lilstevie> blu_: once you are set up for it it isnt that difficult
<NewbieToKernel> @lilstevie: you are right, kernel changes would be for adding support for new hardware that is currently unsupported ... but what if I do have hardware support , but I need to change the HAL of ubuntu to use that hardware support?
<lilstevie> why would you need to change the HAL
<lilstevie> HAL has been depreciated
<NewbieToKernel> basically I only have access to the hardware via HAL . I donot have access to the actual drivers  , but this HAL is not compatible with Ubuntu HAL. By HAL i mean a generalized hardware abstraction layer , not something sprcific to ubuntu that has been deprecated
<blu_> lilstevie: okay , thank you ... i will try and hopefully that can solve my prob
<NewbieToKernel> so i want to write a mapping layer between these 2 HAL's
<NewbieToKernel> i want the ubuntu HAL to use call my HAL rather than invoking the kernel drivers directly
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: what device is this
<NewbieToKernel> I basically want to improve ubuntu port on Nexus 1
<NewbieToKernel> or nexus S
<NewbieToKernel> so I want android and ubuntu to co-exist, and ubuntu can use the Andoid HAL
<ogra_> there is no HAL in ubuntu anymore
<ogra_> Spider-Pork, sorry, but i'm out of ideas, it works on all pandas here if you use an mp3 player as input
<Spider-Pork> ogra_: just to understand if i missed some steps
<ogra_> no, the steps look fine
<Spider-Pork> downloaded prebuild natty netbook image
<Spider-Pork> ah ok
<ogra_> yeah, with that image and these steps sound works everywhere here
<lilstevie> NewbieToKernel: you mean you want to chroot?
<Spider-Pork> ogra_: done apt-get update && upgrade too
<Spider-Pork> :(
<Spider-Pork> ogra_: just to see if my board is broke, can you post an image of a your SD card with input working?
<Spider-Pork> *broken
<Spider-Pork> a dd copy for example
<ogra_> i am at the ubuntu sprint, there are several in teh room here, sound just works with teh above commands as described on the bug
<NewbieToKernel> @ogra: There must be some hardware abstraction layer in Ubuntu? @lilstevie not necessarily chroot just want ubuntu to use the hardware abstraction layer that android uses
<Spider-Pork> thank you ogra_
<Spider-Pork> so the last chance is the input broken
<blu_> ogra_: can you help me on ubuntu 11.04 wifi on pandaboard ?
<lilstevie> then where is the incompatibility, enable a kernel option, you will have no problems
<lilstevie> only  something like the battery wont read properly
<ogra_> NewbieToKernel, there is none, hal was dropped in favour of udev, udisks and upower
<ogra_> who all work directly through kernel uevents
<lilstevie> for the hummingbird SOC anyway
<lilstevie> sound is a pain, but that is how the audio codec is implemented
<persia> lilstevie: So, iof the kern driver works, which bit falls down?
<lilstevie> persia: looks to be evdev
<persia> The X input driver?
<persia> Does xinput --list-props not show the right set?
<lilstevie> it does, there is something weird no idea what
<kunguz> how do I connect my beagleboard to wireless internet? Ubuntu headless found the hardware and configured it during the install, now I am trying to find a way to connect to any ssid
<lilstevie> persia: I think I am going to have to file a bug on bugzilla
<kunguz> Can someone please help me to figure out how to connect to internet with my beagleboard that runs ubuntu-arm headless version?
<kunguz> can anyone please at least suggest something? I am really stuck with where to start
<shirgall> kunguz: ifconfig is where I would start
<kunguz> shirgall: the funny thing there is no iwlist or iwconfig or wpa_supplicant in the system :(
<shirgall> kunguz: sh, so naked ifconfig doesn't even show a wlan0 to manipulate?
<kunguz> shirgall: it does show an item called as lo
<shirgall> kunguz: that's loopback
<shirgall> kunguz: no eth0 either?
<kunguz> shirgall: it prompts that it found the wireless card during the installation but it could not connect to any wireless network that I gave so I skip the step
<kunguz> shirgall: sorry, nothing at all...
<kunguz> shirgall: with lsusb I can see the card as U.S. Robotics USR5423
<shirgall> kunguz: ok, the next place I'd loko is the contents of the file /etc/network/interfaces
<kunguz> shirgall: it only contains loopback network interface :(
<shirgall> kunguz: but, admittedly, if things were working automatically there'd be next to nothign in there
<shirgall> kunguz: can you "ifup wlan0"?
<kunguz> shirgall: let me see
<kunguz> shirgall: Ignoring unknow interface wlan0=wlan0 :(
<shirgall> rats
<shirgall> try ifup -a
<kunguz> shirgall: do you have any suggestion as a distro to use with my beagleboard?
<kunguz> shirgall: it returns nothing, went down to the newline
<shirgall> kunguz: I am testing the Ubuntu Oneiric alpha, but I'm not trying it headless
<shirgall> kunguz: and I'm using a pandaboard, not a beagleboard, but they are supposed to be pretty similar
<kunguz> shirgall: I want something light as a desktop, I want to work with lxde that's way I choose headless. After connecting the board to the internet, I will install lxde as a desktop
<kunguz> but failed with connecting it to the internet
<kunguz> shirgall: should I install it from the top?
<shirgall> kunguz: yeah, sorry, I don't have any other tricks handy at the moment, and I'm going into a meeting
<kunguz> shirgall: thanks for your time, you are the best.
<shirgall> kunguz: I did install it fresh, but that's something I can do because I have a spare sdcard. :)
<ogra_> kunguz, is that oneiric or natty ?
<shirgall> kunguz: you're welcome, I'll check in again later
<kunguz> ogra_: natty
<ogra_> hmm, should just work
<ogra_> oneiric has issues with USB currently
<ogra_> so you wouldnt see any usb devices on beagle there
<ogra_> natty should just work though
<kunguz> ogra_: so if I connect the usb adapter, it should be automatically seen under ifconfig, right?
<kunguz> ogra_: or do I need anything to configure it?
<ogra_> at least you should see it in dmesg
<ogra_> on headless ?
<ogra_> sure
<kunguz> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> headless is a developer image, you have to do everything manually
<kunguz> ogra_: in dmesg I can see a line ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate congrol algorithm 'minstre_ht'
<ogra_> i mean if you plug it in
<kunguz> ogra_: it does seem as recognised but there is nothing under ifconfig
<lilstevie> when is ubuntu going to start transitioning from xorg to wayland
<ogra_> lilstevie, once its ready
<lilstevie> ogra_: heh
<ogra_> surely not before next LTS by default
<kunguz> ogra_: so what should I do to make it visible under ifconfig?
<lilstevie> as an option?
<ogra_> kunguz, well, it should just show up ... if you see the device appear in dmesg right after yu plugged it in
<kunguz> ogra_: it is seen there, I mean under dmesg, but unfortunately there is nothing under ifconfig :(
<ogra_> cat /proc/net/dev
<ogra_> does that show anything beyond lo ?
<kunguz> ogra_: it does show wlan0
<kunguz> as a second line
<ogra_> what kind of chipset is in that card ?
<ogra_> might be that you miss firmware or some such
<kunguz> ogra_: it is U.S. Robotics USR5423 802.11bg device
<kunguz> ogra_: connected via USB
<kunguz> ogra_: isn't it wierd that there is no iwlist and wpasupplicant installed in the system?
<kunguz> ogra_: I think I found the reason
<kunguz> ogra_: /etc/network/interfaces has to be configured in a right manner, that's why I couldn't see wlan0 under ifconfig. Now I am able to see it
<kunguz> ogra_: I will try to connect to some open SSID without password
<kunguz> does anyone have a sample /etc/network/interfaces file to connect to a no password ESID
<kunguz> this is like a nightmare, does anyone know how to configure wlan0 to connect to some open ESSID?
<kunguz> sample would help a lot
<kunguz> auto wlan0
<kunguz> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<kunguz> these are the two lines that I used
<NewbieToKernel> sorry @lilstevie and @ogra_ was away for a while... so if i want to add support for say "camera" or "GPS" or say "accelerometer" to ubuntu on arm then first i'd have to write a driver on the kernel and then expose it to user space. This is one way to do it. but what if i have a modified kernel with all these drivers in place , but the only way to access these in user space is through a
<NewbieToKernel> proprietary hardware abstraction interface? I want to write a mapping layer from ubuntu to this proprietary hardware interface
<kunguz> when I call sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , it hangs...
<NewbieToKernel> so for that i think the only way is to rebuild ubuntu from souces after incorporating my changes ... do you think it can be done in any other way?
<ogra_> better write a proper driver then :)
<ogra_> "rebuild ubuntu from source" ??
<ogra_> what does that mean ?
<NewbieToKernel> what i mean is build ubuntu for arm target
<ogra_> that has already happened
<ogra_> what do you want to rebuild ?
<NewbieToKernel> but what what if i want to change it
<NewbieToKernel> to incorporate hardware changes
<ogra_> then you have to write a kernel driver
<NewbieToKernel> basically i dont want to touch the existing drivers
<NewbieToKernel> kernel drivers are already there for android
<NewbieToKernel> i want them to work with with ubuntu as well
<Gelmi> does anybody know if the card resize problem during Ubuntu 11.04 instalation (following I/O errors) has been fixed yet (Panda Board Rev. A2)?
<kunguz> is there any network manager that I can use in ubuntu-arm headless?
<NewbieToKernel> i saw some videos of ubuntu on nexus 1.... ubuntu seemed to run with a lot of lag.... so i'm assuming stuff like codecs and open gl must still be in software... i want to optimize it to interact with hardware
<kunguz> guys, please I need help; I couldn't connect my beagleboard to internet
<kunguz> I am really stuck
<kunguz> at least some suggestion would do fine
<kunguz> ogra_: may I ask for your help?
<kunguz> guys please :(
<kunguz> Please help me
<kunguz> that's the spirit of open source
<sveinse> In a debian world, how should changes to /etc files be handled? I mean, I am putting together a complete machine, and to suit some kernel/HW needs, some changes needs to be made into /etc/pulse/default.pa. However I cannot create a .deb file with those changes as files are already registered in the pulseaudio package. Does this imply that I must rebuild a special version of pulseaudio to my...
<sveinse> ...system to accommodate these changes?
<lag> kunguz: You are asking for help from someone who's working day finished 2hrs ago
<kunguz> lag: thank you for the reply.
<lag> sveinse: I thought the whole idea of a separate profile config file was that you wouldn't have to re-build
<sveinse> lag: "profile config"? Without having checked, I am pretty certain the /etc/pulse/* files are marked as config files in its deb package, so changes are allowed. But not two packages can own the same config file
<lag> sveinse: diwic is your man, he'll be back on tomorrow morning
<ogra_> lag, why hanvent i seen you around yet ?
<lag> sveinse: In the meantime perhaps you can find something of interest here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<lag> ogra_: Yet?
<lag> ogra_: You mean in Dublin?
<ogra_> in dublin
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ forgot
<lag> 'cos I'm not coming ;)
<ogra_> #yeah
<ogra_> well, at least i'll come to your sprint
<lag> Linaro Platform Sprint is in ~1 month
<ogra_> yep
<lag> ogra_: You are? Great!
<ogra_> i'll be there
<lag> I'll look forward to it
<ogra_> :)
<lag> I would have liked to come to Dublin, but it is a very busy time for me
<ogra_> snowball ?
<lag> New project just started
<lag> Yeah, Android
<lag> Why aren't you in the bar?
<ogra_> i just finished up some stuff ... on my way ;)
<ogra_> ... and out :)
<lag> ogra_: ;)
<NewbieToKernel> hi ogra_
<NewbieToKernel> i guess you were away
<NewbieToKernel>  i saw some videos of ubuntu on nexus 1.... ubuntu seemed to run with a lot of lag.... so i'm assuming stuff like codecs and open gl must still be in software... i want to optimize it to interact with hardware
<sveinse> lag, my problem is not specifically related to pulseaudio, but it's _one_ example. But I got your message
<sveinse> I can install post installation modification scripts to do my changes within /etc, but it feels so... hackish.
<lag> sveinse: There are lots of useful wiki pages on the Ubuntu website and a great deal of information on the web about all this stuff. I'd say if you can't find your answer by the end of play tonight that people might be ready, willing and able to help you out tomorrow. Most people who usually help out here are on Sprint in Dublin (and most likely in the bar at the moment). :)
<sveinse> heh.. Let them enjoy their time. Thanks
<lag> :)
<lag> If you can't find anyone to help you, ping me tomorrow and I'll be more than happy to point you in the direction of someone who can
<MrCurious> persia: if i wanted to follow a bug relating to usb speed on pandaboard under ubuntu, do you know where i would look to follow the discussion?
<MrCurious> does anyone know if ubunto 10 on pandaboard has the usb speed issue that 11 has?
<kunguz> can anyone explain me how to connect to wireless network with ubuntu-arm headless image?
<sveinse> persia: Are you in Dublin as well?
<sveinse> If not: a short Q: Would you say running qemu-debootstrap is better/safer than running rootstock? (And I am aware of the extra bits rootstock is doing to the image)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-28
<MrCurious_> has anyone compared usb speed on ubuntu10.10 and 11.04? on pandaboard?
<lag> MrCurious_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bugs
<MrCurious_> ty!
<lag> MrCurious_: np!
<lag> :)
<MrCurious_> yay! the speed bug is there
<MrCurious_> makes me wonder if its present in 10.10
<MrCurious_> i wonder if the speed bug would also cover usb webcams, which are significantly slower than on a mac/windows/intel linux box
<Spider-Pork> morning
<kunguz> I am trying to connect my beagleboard using ubuntu-arm headless. But unfortunately I could not succed in connecting.
<kunguz> Can anyone please help me with it?
<GrueMaster> kunguz: Are you using a serial console?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-29
<xarth> hello
<xarth> i m trying to make a cross-compiler but i have a problem during the compilation. could somebody help me ?
<xarth> see u
<MrCurious> does Bryan Wu come here?
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: yea
<lilstevie> ogra_: did you see the nvidia linux4tegra stuff
<lilstevie> like the new stuff that is
<infinity> lilstevie: We did, yeah.
<lilstevie> :D
<lilstevie> shame it is only for harmony though
<infinity> Meh.  It's progress.  Vaguely.
<lilstevie> heh, well at least it is no longer for just some obscure abi
<infinity> *nod*
<jeremiah> Ooo, new linux4tegra stuff?
<jeremiah> Nice.
<lilstevie> jeremiah: video accel for harmony
<jeremiah> Cool.
<jeremiah> I wonder if that natty root file system they've released will work on my AC 100
<lilstevie> jeremiah: heh, if not though they have released the binary drivers
<jeremiah> Oh nice. :)
<jeremiah> Good to know, thanks!
<ogra_> jeremiah, we're trying to package them for the ac100 image
<jeremiah> w00t!
<jeremiah> Thanks for doing that!
<Spider-Pork> sorry, what is it AC 100?
<Spider-Pork> ah cool
<Spider-Pork> woow
<Spider-Pork> nice one ogra_
<lilstevie> ogra_: now I just hope they release something for ventana soon
<ogra_> well, we'll see :9
<lilstevie> heh
<Spider-Pork> ogra_: finally got my input sound working
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=boot/u-boot-linaro-stable.git;a=blob;f=doc/README.pxecfg
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^
<rsalveti> there you can find all the info on how to run pxe
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/pxe/
<rsalveti> here you'll find the x-loader and u-boot
<rsalveti> once we know it works we'll be uploading the packaged version
<ogra_> mahmoh, http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/pxe/ and http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=boot/u-boot-linaro-stable.git;a=blob;f=doc/README.pxecfg
<mahmoh> ogra_: thx
<cooloney> ogra_: any url for new packages working on my 10z
<suihkulokki> http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/29/ubuntu-demonstrated-running-on-galaxy-tab-10-1-summarily-dubbed/
<lilstevie> eh
<lilstevie> suihkulokki: tabuntu is what I used to call my project :p
<lilstevie> but seriously, that is just a chroot
<suihkulokki> so it seems.. I thought from engadget report that it was someething else
<lilstevie> suihkulokki: yeah the news always reports the chroot and never the real deal
<lilstevie> maybe if I posted a video showing native boot on my 7" SGT engadget would report on it
<kunguz> I can see my wlan0 under ifconfig and I configured /etc/network/interfaces
<kunguz> but wlan0 did not connect and did not reserve any ip
<kunguz> can anyone please help me?
<kunguz> I do sudo ifdown wlan0
<kunguz> sudo ifup wlan0 several times but did not succedd
<kunguz> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<kunguz>         wireless-essid ANY
<kunguz>         wireless-mode managed
<kunguz> I used this one as my interfaces file
<kunguz> but cannot connect :(
<kunguz> ifconfig returns no it address :(
<kunguz> please guys can anyone help me?
<Spider-Pork> kunguz: ar you using a crypted wifi?
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: no, an open one
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I configured my interfaces as in
<kunguz> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<kunguz>         wireless-essid ANY
<kunguz>         wireless-mode managed
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I do sudo ifdown wlan0 and sudo ifup wlan0 but ifconfig returns with no ip address :(
<Spider-Pork> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I did that several time
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I am using ubuntu-arm headless by the way
<Spider-Pork> with that version i hadn't problems
<Spider-Pork> so, paste to ideone your interface and ifconfig
<Spider-Pork> *interfaces
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: ok doing it right away
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/14974/
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I can also add lsusb if you like to
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/14975/
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: this is my lsusb
<Spider-Pork> kunguz: i'm not an expert, i'll try anyway to help you
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: thank you very much, incase it helps and this is my dmesg: http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/14976/
<Spider-Pork> iwlist wlan0 scan?
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: unfortunately there is now iwlist installed in ubuntu-arm headless
<Spider-Pork> you can't temporally have an ethernet cable?
<Spider-Pork> just to download wireless-tool
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: sorry, this is a beagleboard :(
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: best I can do is to connect it to some host via USB, but do not know if I can share internet via USB
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: or I can try to install iwlist offline by downloading it into an usb memory and then dpkg it to the system
<Spider-Pork> yep
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: let me try to install wireless-tools
<Spider-Pork> i'm not so skilled about wifi
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: after that I will try to update the situation
<Spider-Pork> i'm reading some posts on google
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: thank you very much for your replies, where does ubuntu-arm hold it's packages on the web?
<kunguz> Spider-Pork:  http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/ ?
<Spider-Pork> i dunno :(
<Spider-Pork> kunguz: wait
<Spider-Pork> try this http://www.susegeek.com/wireless/iwconfig-wireless-interface-configuration-utility-in-linux/
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: this I can try once I install the wireless-tools, I will keep this in my mind.
<Spider-Pork> before install wireless-tools try this link
<Spider-Pork> maybe you'll get connection up without any tool
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I installed wirelesss-tools
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: when I do iwlist wlan0 scan
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: it return no scan results
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: strange because a computer 10 cm away can find a wireless lan
<Spider-Pork> iwconfig return?
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/14978/
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I am rebooting the system now, to see if anything changes with the reboot after I install wireless-tools
<Spider-Pork> ok
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: isn't all these a strange behaviour or am I missing some part?
<Spider-Pork> i dunno, i have a pandaboard and works perfectly
<Spider-Pork> try to reboot and then we will use iwconfig
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I rebooted it and again iwlist wlan0 scan return no scan results.
<Spider-Pork> try with iwconfig
<Spider-Pork> iwconfig wlan0 up essid ?your essid?
<Spider-Pork> iwconfig wlan0 up essid "your essid"
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/14979/
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: access point: not -associated :(
<Spider-Pork> try without ""
<kunguz> Spider-Pork:  ok, it is the same result unfortunately :(
<kunguz> Spider-Pork:  iwlist wlan0 scan return something now: http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/14980/
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: it sees the wireless, right?
<Spider-Pork> yep :)
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: and how do I connect to it? :D
<Spider-Pork> try with sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 11 essid "KU"
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: ifconfig's RX bytes increases but still there is no ip :(
<kunguz> signal quality is 16/100, is it too low to connect?
<Spider-Pork> is not good
<Spider-Pork> you has an antenna?
<Spider-Pork> os is without it?
<Spider-Pork> *have
<Spider-Pork> my god
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: let me see then, I do not have any antenna but I can move the beagleboard in a better place
<Spider-Pork> is not a good idea to use a wifi without an antenna
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: yes
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: finally
<kunguz> Spider-Pork:  I got an ip
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: thank you very very much
<kunguz> Spider-Pork:  let me see if I can ping anywhere
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: I can ping and I am so happy !!!!
<kunguz> Spider-Pork:  thank you very much
<Spider-Pork> kunguz: glad to see this :)
<Spider-Pork> anyway is better to use an antenna with your wifi chip
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: now I can install lxde desktop and have fun with my beagleboard
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: finally
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: this I will keep in mind
<Spider-Pork> be careful
<Spider-Pork> is a remote possibility but you can damege it
<Spider-Pork> *damage
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: there is this strange behaviour now, usb hub stops working after a while
<kunguz> Spider-Pork: it may require more power, I will energize it to see if this is the case
<kunguz> during using internet usb wifi element disappears all of a sudden
<kunguz> this is the tail of dmesg http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/14983/
<kunguz> let me see if this is caused by any metal dust on beagleboard...
<dschucker> ping ogra_
<Spider-Pork> kunguz: link an antenna to your beagle
<Spider-Pork> (if there isn't one present)
<lag> prpplague: Hey Dave
<ogra_> dschucker, yes ?
<prpplague> lag: hey bud
<prpplague> lag: what's cookin?
<lag> prpplague: Dude!
<lag> prpplague: What you doin' with yourself lately?
<prpplague> lag: working like a slave
<lag> prpplague: Aren't we call
<lag> prpplague: Was it you that owned Tin Can Tools?
<prpplague> lag: i'm partners in can TinCanTools
<lag> prpplague: What's the difference between the Flyswatter and the AmontecTiny2?
<prpplague> lag: i;m not familiar with the amontectiny2, let me have a look
<prpplague> lag: not seeting anything for tiny2
<prpplague> lag: you got a url?
<lag> Sorry, it's not called that at all
<lag> It's called the JtagKey2.
<lag> prpplague: http://www.amontec.com/jtagkey2.shtml
<prpplague> lag: ahh right, the jtagkey2 is based on the ft2232h which has a higher bandwidth, up to 30MHz
<lag> prpplague: ... and what's the Flyswatter?
<prpplague> lag: tincantools will be introducing the flyswatter2 which will be similar to the jtagkey2
<lag> prpplague: Price?
<prpplague> lag: flyswatter is based on the earlier ft2232d which can only do around 3MHz, similar to the original jtagkey
<prpplague> lag:  price will be slightly less than the jtagkey2, but flyswatter2 won't be available for a few more months
<lag> prpplague: Does the FlySwatter work with Snowball?
<lag> prpplague: I need to shoot, it's 21:20 here
<lag> prpplague: Perhaps speak tomorrow
<prpplague> lag: snowball is cortex-a9 based, similar to the pandaboard. openocd has early support for A9 and can use the flyswatter
<prpplague> lag: later
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-30
<MrCurious> sigh, trying to install omap4 add ons on 10.10 i get package dependencies cannot be resolved ubuntu-omap4-extras
<MrCurious> wow its in a dependency nightmare
<MrCurious> is 10.10 for pandaboard all broken?
<MrCurious> anyone here isntalled 10.10 on a pandaboard, and remember if there was any issues installing the TI omap addons?
<MrCurious> interesting 17MB/s reading from USB on 10.10, and 8MB/s on 11.04
<rsalveti> MrCurious: well, afaik nobody broke it, but I remember one time TI just removed some packages by mistake
<rsalveti> MrCurious: what packages can't you install?
<MrCurious> on 10.10, i try the install ti add ons for omap
<MrCurious> and it barfs
<MrCurious> i.e. GUI wont let me install it
<rsalveti> MrCurious: sure, but can you try identifying on the command line what dependency is broken?
<MrCurious> then i try to install the omap4 meta package from command line, and it barfs on dependencies
<MrCurious> ubuntu-omap4-extras
<MrCurious> that one has failed dependencies, that it cant resolve, i think one was some package with -bad in its name
<rsalveti> MrCurious: oh, ok
<rsalveti> MrCurious: https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release?field.series_filter=maverick
<MrCurious> depends on ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia but it is not going to be installed
<rsalveti> MrCurious: there's a newer version for gst-bad
<rsalveti> that's why
<rsalveti> we need to update the package
<MrCurious> depends ... omap4-extras-connectivity but is not going to be installed
<MrCurious> E: brocken packages
<rsalveti> MrCurious: can you open a bug against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia?
<MrCurious> those are the 2 its barfing on now
 * MrCurious blinks
<MrCurious> i think i should re-install and verify before starting a fire
<MrCurious> although, i have done it twice so far :)
<MrCurious> so maybe starting a fire is ok now
<rsalveti> it's probably broken, because ubuntu updated the package with a newer version
<rsalveti> then it'll try to mix ubuntu packages with the ti ones
<rsalveti> and it'll break, for sure
<MrCurious> gah. need an account
<MrCurious> its multimedia and connectivity that are broken
<MrCurious> but the interesting thing was that usb speeds double compared to 11.04
<MrCurious> wow! and ping times are better
<gildean> i think it's stupid that you need an account for bug report made from inside the os, couldn't they just like record the ip and use some verification that it's not a bot?
<MrCurious> from inside the os?
<MrCurious> i am on osx
<gildean> a lot of reports don't get made because it requires an account
<gildean> well i mean from inside ubuntu
<MrCurious> i will try to get a bug in tomorrow night. its late here
<gildean> it morning here
<MrCurious> almost 1 here
<gildean> almost 11 in the morning here
<MrCurious> upside, ping doesnt speed up disk reads
<MrCurious> so the 10.10 kernel doesnt have THAT bug
<gildean> anyways, the very least they should add an option to sign-in with other accounts that you can use an api with, like google, ubuntu-one etc. for making bug-reports
<MrCurious> next test, upgrade the install to a 11.04 and see if it suffers a disk slow down
<MrCurious> iirc i had a install db corruption, that may have caused this upgrade path bug?
<kunguz> Which desktop do you suggest to use with a beagleboard?
<ogra_> a flat one, so it doesnt slide off to one or the other side
<kunguz> sudo apt-get install jwm ; is this enough to install jwm desktop on ubuntu?
<kunguz> I installed lxde with sudo apt-get install lxde, how do I switch to lxde desktop?
<Ursinha> kunguz: you should choose it in the login screen
<kunguz> Ursinha: I installed it in ubuntu-arm headless, therefore  a graphical login screen does not appear...
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> well, there always the old way (.xinitrc; startx :P)
<Ursinha> kunguz: let me see if I find the correct answer
<Ursinha> kunguz: there's a file, /etc/gdm/custom.conf, and the defaultsession is there... I believe you can set it up there
<Ursinha> kunguz: you have gdm but can't use it? :P
<rsalveti> kunguz: if you installed gdm it should just work by default
<rsalveti> unless you specify 'text' on the kernel cmdline
<Ursinha> rsalveti: you mean that when I install a *-desktop package, it sets the default session to that? that would be weird
<Ursinha> unless that's the only *-desktop you have installed....
<rsalveti> Ursinha: I mean, gdm should at least show itself
<Ursinha> rsalveti: he says he installed ubuntu-arm headless
<rsalveti> Ursinha: headless shouldn't have gdm, but I believe if you install lxde it should bring gdm
<rsalveti> but not sure, need to check the dependencies
<Ursinha> makes sense
<Ursinha> it uses lxdm
<Ursinha> at least that's what the package in natty desktop says
<Ursinha> kunguz: apt-cache show lxde should show you the dependencies
<kunguz> Ursinha:  rsalveti thank you guys, now lxde is active
<Ursinha> cool :)
<Ursinha> kunguz: and what did you do for that to work?
<kunguz> Ursinha: actually I did nothing, it just shows the desktop in the second run. By the way, do you know how do I correct the display quality?
<Ursinha> hmm
<kunguz> Ursinha: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-omap3 but the quality stays the same
<Ursinha> kunguz: I believe rsalveti is your guy :)
<rsalveti> kunguz: what you mean by quality?
<rsalveti> kunguz: are you using omap3?
<kunguz> rsalveti: I mean the graphics does not seem like 16-bit or 24-bit, it is more like 8-bit screen
<kunguz> rsalveti: I am using beagleboard
<kunguz> rsalveti: it has omap3
<rsalveti> probably because the fb is using 16bpp
<kunguz> rsalveti: how do I correct it?
<rsalveti> kunguz: kernel cmd line
<kunguz> rsalveti: what option should i add to correct it?
<rsalveti> kunguz: if you check /boot/boot.script you'll see that's setting 16bpp by hand
<kunguz> rsalveti: ok let me check
<rsalveti> you should safely change to 32 I believe
<kunguz> rsalveti: ok let me adjust it as you said
<rsalveti> kunguz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleEditBootscr
<rsalveti> or just edit /boot/boot.script and then call flash-kernel
<kunguz> rsalveti: thank you, I am adjusting as you said now. On my beagleboard usbs keep failing do you know any reason to that?,
<kunguz> rsalveti: I changed it to 32 but the color palette stays the same inside the desktop
<rsalveti> kunguz: can you paste me the output from 'fbset -i' and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rsalveti> ?
<rsalveti> kunguz: which usb devices are you using with beagle?
<kunguz> rsalveti: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/15085/ here is the xorg.0.log
<kunguz> rsalveti: I am using a wireless mouse, keyboard and a wifi dongle.
<kunguz> rsalveti: I will paste the lsusb output
<kunguz> rsalveti: and also the error
<rsalveti> kunguz: probably beagle doesn't have enough power to power all your usb devices
<rsalveti> wifi dongle usually consumes a lot of power
<kunguz> rsalveti: better to use an external adapter then
<kunguz> rsalveti: what about the display?
<rsalveti> kunguz: mapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60
<rsalveti> this should be omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-32@60
<rsalveti> so you still need to change it
<ppisati> ogra_: rsalveti: can you ping me when the kernel chat tralk starts? thanks
<kunguz> rsalveti: this is inside the boot.script right_?
<ppisati> s/tralk/taalk/
<ppisati> ohh... talk...
<rsalveti> kunguz: yeah, but then you need to call 'flash-kernel' and reboot
<kunguz> rsalveti: ok now I see, let me do that
<ogra_> ppisati, the "kernel chat talk" ?
<kunguz> rsalveti: that's strange because there is a funny view in desktop although it is 32 bits still acts like a 8bit display
 * ogra_ doesnt know what you refer to
<kunguz> rsalveti: [    90.627] (--) omapfb(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
<ppisati> ogra_: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/Rally/Oneiric/ARM
<ppisati> ogra_: thursday afternoon
<hrw> micahg: fetched chromium-browser daily - will see how far it will go with arm
<micahg> hrw: cool, thanks
<hrw> micahg: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=82534 pointed me to fix for cups stuff
<hrw> micahg: and it is fixed in 13.0.782.11
<micahg> hrw: that was in the latest upload to oneiric
<hrw> cool
<hrw> babbage needs 1000 minutes to fail on chromium. panda needs just 444... now started build with -j2 so will check how much time it will take
<Martyn> Quick question -- Jason Hobbs is working on the uboot menu patch
<Martyn> I'm working on ext2/FAT boot w/ syslinux-like config file support
<Martyn> is a syslinux-like file sufficient?   I have a script that can parse grub boot files and turn them into syslinux config files
<Martyn> That way, to upgrade the kernel and update the initrd, all that would have to be done is dropping the new initrd and kernel into .. say .. /boot, and then update a uboot.cfg file
<Martyn> and a basic menu would be available on the serial port (and configurable options like timeout)
<ogra_> bug 686124
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686124 in util-linux "Add option to sfdisk to use maximum partition size" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686124
<ogra_> GrueMaster, might be the ablve change
<ogra_> *above
<MrCurious_> whats the proper link to report a bug in the ti-omap4 addons for ubuntu 10.10?  there are unmeetable dependencies that are breaking it currently.
 * MrCurious_ looks for persia
<MrCurious_> does 10.10 run at 600MHZ or 1GHZ? on panda
<MrCurious_> can i get a hint on where to report a bug in ubuntu 10.10 omap add ons' dependencies for pandaboard?
<MrCurious_> i hope this isnt a arm-prayer-day, and i am sitting here talking during arm prayers or something like that. everyone is so quiet.
<gildean> it's somewhat late at night, i'm guessing
<gildean> you might get the answer quicker from the ac100-channel, some people there have a pandaboard too, i think
<gildean> the channel is #ac100
<gildean> here on freenode
<MrCurious_> ty
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-01
 * MrCurious wonders if anyone other than him can confirm the USB  disk transfer speed as being 2x as slow in 11.04 vs 10.10
<MrCurious> as in newer is > 2x slower
<kunguz> My usbs on beagleboard keeps failing with this message: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/15180/ ,by the way I am using ubuntu-arm-headless.
<hrw> panda links chromium 14.x now - so far 45 minutes and 1.5G used
<hrw> MrCurious: with 11.04 kernel usb is not so fast indeed
<MrCurious> not at all
<MrCurious> i timed it at 7MB/s vs 16MB+/s for 10.10
<hrw> I got half of speed of thumbdrive compared to x86 laptop
<MrCurious> sadly though, the omap add ons for 10.10 are broken
<MrCurious> cant install them due to unsomething able dependencies
<hrw> no idea, never tried those
<MrCurious> the omap addons are a good thing
<MrCurious> they make things faster i believe
<MrCurious> 18.5V at 20 - 40 w, thats about 1 to 2 A
<hrw> 100 minutes passed and still linking
<suihkulokki> "still swapping"
<hrw> suihkulokki: thats progress - chromium 12.x crashed after 7h of build. this one just started 9th hour
<woglinde> hrw ping
<hrw> pong
<woglinde> hrw I tried to compile chromium-browser with xdev
<woglinde> ups xdeb
<hrw> woglinde: wookey would be better to ask that - he will join in minute
<woglinde> hm okay
<woglinde> failed with
<woglinde> Exception: Call to 'python ../build/compiler_version.py' returned exit status 0. while trying to load build/all.gyp
<hrw> woglinde: 10:12 < woglinde> Exception: Call to 'python ../build/compiler_version.py' returned exit status 0. while trying to load build/all.gyp
<hrw> ops
<hrw> wookey: ^^
<woglinde> hrw are you in dublin too?
<wookey> he is
<hrw> yes, in front of wookey
<woglinde> ;)
<wookey> is /build/compiler_version.py a chromium file?
<wookey> I don't recognise it
<woglinde> yes
<wookey> OK, so something in the chromium build is failing (although 'status 0' sounds like 'OK' to me)
<woglinde> I will try it again
<wookey> I have never even looked at chromium, never mind tried to build it :-)
<woglinde> just right now
<woglinde> problem is the arm builder chokes out at linking time
<wookey> I hear it is a web browser of some sort :-)
<woglinde> and needs 2 gig ram
<wookey> you mean the auto-builder dies because it's a huge C++ link?
<woglinde> hm full output is here
<woglinde> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636283/
<woglinde> wookey yes
<woglinde> gold brings some efforts
<hrw> woglinde: my panda links it since 6:57 your time
<woglinde> but crashing the kernel on my ac100
<hrw> so far took 3GB of ram
<woglinde> hrw use gold
<woglinde> otherwise no chance
<wookey> that status thing makes no sense to me. why is status 0 an error? you'll have to try and see what it's doing there
<woglinde> me too
<hrw> woglinde: have time - ubuntu is using normal linker at arm and I want to know does it still has a problem like it had with chromium 10.x and 12.x (building 14.x now)
<wookey> I guess compiler_version.py is trying to find aomething about the build env so could easily be going wrong
<hrw> [keep-alive] pią, 1 lip 2011, 07:57:03 CEST (375 min) [ Free Mem: 12M Free Swap: 10124M ]
<woglinde> yes
<hrw> [keep-alive] pią, 1 lip 2011, 11:18:03 CEST (576 min) [ Free Mem: 12M Free Swap: 8430M ]
<woglinde> hrw you can wait the whole day
<woglinde> and I bet it will not linking
<hrw> woglinde: I will be at home on tuesday so lot of time
<woglinde> wookey I guess I should set CXX variable
<woglinde> or is xdeb doing it?
<wookey> hmm. I see debian don't build it for armel, so no help there: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=chromium-browser
<woglinde> hm looks like
<woglinde> xdeb didnt install cross stuff
<woglinde> should have better read hrw's article
<woglinde> or which compiler is used?
<woglinde> hm okay
<woglinde> found it
<wookey> woglinde: which cross stuff?
<wookey> it does not install toolchain
<wookey> only cross-dependencies
<woglinde> libstdc++6-4.5-dev-armel-cross
<woglinde> for instance
<wookey> does the package  declare a dependency on libstdc++-dev?
<woglinde> it needs c++
<wookey> I think the thing is that libstdc++ is in build-essential, but libstdc++-dev isn't
<wookey> the emdbeian cross-toolchains bring in libstdc++-dev automatically
<wookey> but the Ubuntu one doesn't
<wookey> and it's not a declared dep so xdeb doesn't know to do it either.
<wookey> I think hrw should fix this in the cross-toolchain builds
<wookey> for now you just get to install it by hand
<wookey> unfortunately due to libcloog0/libcloog1 version skew you can;t just use emdebian toolchains on ubuntu natty right now
<woglinde> jupp
<woglinde> hm reminds me that chromium forgets the gles deps too
<woglinde> yeah looks better now
<woglinde> args
<woglinde> cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-m32"
<woglinde> damn buildsystem
<wookey> doh
<hrw> woglinde: libmesa-gles2-dev is needed
<woglinde> hm ah
<woglinde> GYP_DEFINES="disable_sse2=1 use_third_party_translations=1 werror= target_arch=ia32 werror= linux_sandbox_path=/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-sandbox linux_sandbox_chrome_path=/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser  linux_breakpad=1 linux_dump_symbols=1  proprietary_codecs=1 build_ffmpegsumo=0 " python build/gyp_chromium --no-circular-check build/all.gyp
<hrw> wookey: 10:46 autolog_path = ~/.irssi/logs/%Y-%m/$0
<woglinde> hm hm
<woglinde> hrw can you please give me the GYP_DEFINES for arm?
<hrw> let me log into Roo
<hrw> sorry woglinde - Roo is overloaded with chromium - cant login there
<woglinde> okay will try to search for the ubuntu builder logs again
<hrw> woglinde: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu1/+build/2598708
<woglinde> thanks
<kunguz> how do I install all necessary compiler packages such as make, makefile and so on? sudo apt-get install ?
<hrw> yes
<woglinde> wookey any idea why this goes wrong -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636297/ ?
<wookey> are you building for armel? or armhf?
<woglinde> armel
<wookey> I don't think arm_fpu=vfpv3-d16 \
<wookey> is right for armel
<woglinde> hm right
<woglinde> but it shouldnt choose ia32 anyway
<wookey> v7 thum bis right for ubuntu armel, but not debian armel
<woglinde> I am trying to build for ubuntu 11.04
<wookey> OK. I'm just pointing out that that will break if you try to build the same thing on debian
<wookey> so you mean ifeq (armel,$(DEB_BUILD_ARCH))
<wookey> doesnot match and it picks i386 instead?
<wookey> hence the -m32?
<woglinde> yes
<woglinde> ifeq (i386,$(DEB_BUILD_ARCH))
<woglinde> GYP_DEFINES += target_arch=ia32
<woglinde> seems to matcg
<woglinde> ups match
<wookey> did you set DEB_BUILD_ARCH in the start of the rules file?
<woglinde> no
<woglinde> maybee I should
<wookey> there you are then :-)
<woglinde> will try it
<woglinde> thanks
<woglinde> hm seems I cannot think on my own today
<wookey> see 'ading cross-build-detection' on http://wiki.debian.org/EmdebianGuide
<woglinde> ah hm the gcc cross dont support the armv7 stuff
 * woglinde scratches head
<woglinde> ah forgot to set CC and CXX
<wookey> woglinde: does the build use autoconf? If so CC and CXX should get set automatically
<woglinde> wookey chromium unfornatly builds a lot of stuff on its own
<woglinde> args now It needs a crosscompiled freetype
<woglinde> and I thought it would be so easy
<ticky> Hey guys, is there any easy website where I can see what packages are available in the default arm repositories?
<kunguz> all of a sudden my ubuntu-arm does not open desktop instead it opens in a command line, what do I need to do to switch to desktop again
<kunguz> when I start X from command line, all I see a black screen nothing more
<greg_beagle> Hi
<greg_beagle> I m using ubuntu natty on my beagleboard rev c3 and I have some trouble with the x-server-omap3
<greg_beagle> when I switch between X and console with ctrl+alt+f*, I can have a console but I can't come back to X
<greg_beagle> I got this error in Xorg0.log : EnterVT failed for screen 0
<greg_beagle> it seems that it is not implemented in the xserver-omap3 code
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-02
<ticky> Hey guys, is there any reason in particular that while trying to update my Ubuntu ARM installation it hangs on "Removing libappindicator0.1-cil from Mono"?
<ticky> Anyone know why apt hangs on "Removing libappindicator0.1-cil from Mono"?
<infinity> Are you sure it's hung, and not just taking a stupidly long time?
<infinity> But if it is, it's almost certainly not apt, but perhaps something executed in the prerm of that package
<ticky> I can't be certain, but it appears to be hung.
<ticky> How would I work out the issue?
<ticky> mono is using 99% cpu.
<ticky> and has been for about an hour. :/
<infinity> RIght, so it's something mono-ish being called from the prerm of that package.
<infinity> If you're looking for the quick workaround, you can probably kill mono and just carry on.
<infinity> But it would be lovely if you filed a bug.
<ticky> ok, what do I need to supply for the bug report?
<infinity> It may not be reproducible, mind you.  But if you file a bug and it's a one-off thing we and you can't reproduce, no big deal.  If we can reproduce it, then we can figure out WTF happened.
<infinity> *hand wavy*
<infinity> Honestly, something like "while removing libappindicator0.1-cil, mono spins at 99% usage for an hour on armel" is probably enough for someone to try it out.
<ticky> fair enough.
<infinity> Others will claim you need to include the keys to your car and send your first born in the mail, but whatever.  Bugs like this are near impossible to find if not reproducible, and if reproducible, we can get the info we need locall.
<infinity> locally, too.
<ticky> hmm. It seems to happen when installing assemblies to Mono, too.
<infinity> That's a larger problem, then.
<infinity> And we'd definitely want a bug.  One where we might even ask for more info if we can't reproduce. :P
<ticky> Would it be a problem that I'm using it in an almost definitely unsupported manner? :P
<infinity> Perhaps. :P
<infinity> I've also heard that mono on ARM may have some "issues", but I've not personally looked into what those are just yet.
<ticky> Hm.
<ticky> I don't actually know what this library is a dependency for, but it's very likely it's not for anything I'm actually wanting to use on this system. Is there a way to force apt to just remove it?
<infinity> Well, you can just bypass the prerm by editing the offending line in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.prerm
<infinity> And the trying to remove it again.
<ticky> hmm.
<ticky> infinity: there doesn't seem to be much I can do, the script only does one thing, and that's the one thing that's hanging.
<ticky> Can I make dpkg just ignore that package? :x
<infinity> ticky: You can just no-nop the script (sorry, been travelling, spotty connectivity)
<infinity> ticky: no-op*
<armin76> Martyn: hi :)
<Martyn> hey there armin
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-03
<MrCurious> woo hoo first 2 bugs reported to the launchpad
<woglinde> wookey ping
<LBo> What would be the easiest way to install the ath9k_htc wireless drivers on my pandaboard?
<LBo> I downloaded wireless-compat and tried compiling it but it threw this error: "ERROR: your kernel has CONFIG_CFG80211=y, you should have it CONFIG_CFG80211=m if you want to use this thing."
<MrCurious> woo hoo 11.10 :)
<woglinde_> o.O
<wookey> woglinde: pong
<woglinde> wookey I got it run
<woglinde> but dont ask
<woglinde> I manually used dpkg-cross to convert all depending libs
<woglinde> and used equvis to make dummy package for all data deps
<wookey> ugly. and it built?
<woglinde> hm it should now this way
<woglinde> I build before agains a debootstrap rootfs
<woglinde> and used dpkg-cross for shlibs stuff
<woglinde> marvin24 -> [    0.340325] EMC table: ramd_id: 1, tegra_sku_id 8
<woglinde> ups
<wookey> can you send in the patch for th rules file changes you've made and tag it 'cross'?
<wookey> SOunds like you've at least made a start even there is still a certainly amount of hackery and bodgery involved
<woglinde> wookey no
<woglinde> thats an ugly and dirty stuff
<woglinde> no-one else wants
<woglinde> and it dont solves pkg-config
<wookey> but presumably ou added DBE_BUILD_ARCH type stuff to rules?
<woglinde> luckily chromium-browser dont use pkg-conf
<woglinde> yes I did
<woglinde> and need too tweak the source a bit
<wookey> That should be correct for everyone
<woglinde> I set it to armel
<woglinde> the recipe needs more qa anyway
<wookey> forced it to armel?
<woglinde> yes
<wookey> hmm, so you didn't work out why that was necessary?
<woglinde> DEB_BUILD_ARCH := armel
<wookey> :-)
<woglinde> no
<woglinde> sorry
<woglinde> no time
<woglinde> I fighted 3 days with it
<woglinde> to get deb's out
<wookey> OK. fair enough. So I guess your bug would be 'chromium doesn;t cross-build'
<wookey> I suspect it would still be helpful to whoever follows saying what you found didn;t work
<woglinde> hm it does
<woglinde> ;)
<wookey> "chromium doesn'r corss-build without a lot of bodging and hacking"
<woglinde> yeah
<wookey> this is important because we apparent;ly can;t build it natively either....
<woglinde> wookey I know
<woglinde> tried it myself
<wookey> right, sorry, yes
<wookey> anywell, congratulations :-)
<woglinde> I even tried it with qemu-arm
<woglinde> but both linker get's an segfault
<woglinde> thanks
<woglinde> deb http://www.familie-heinold.de/ac100 natty free
<woglinde> if you want to try it out
<woglinde> okay good nite
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-25
<GrueMaster> infinity: Good to know.  Didn't really want to release one from the search for ET.  But I can reimage in a moment's notice if needed, and I have my local mirror.  :P
<infinity> GrueMaster: Do you have one with a local disk?
<infinity> GrueMaster: stgraber's NFS solution just broke my build with make/nfs timestamp skew sadness.
<GrueMaster> I have all 5 of my systems with sata usb.
<infinity> Maybe I should beg you for a fresh natty headless, then, and let stgraber have his diskless one back.
<infinity> Before I tear out more hair.
<infinity> But first, food.  Food will make me feel better.
<GrueMaster> It is faster for me to image with netboot.  Installs directly to USB, and no prompting along the way.
<stgraber> infinity: I can fairly easily switch that to a nbd export so you have raw block device access and no more nfs weirdness if that helps
<GrueMaster> I'll start one now, then give you the ipv6 addr before I leave for our 24th anniversary dinner.
<infinity> stgraber: If that fixes timestamp skews, sure.
<infinity> stgraber: Or, I can steal Tobin's local-disk system.  I'm not picky.
<infinity> But food.
<infinity> Back in a bit.
<GrueMaster> Crap.  Mirror appears to be down.  Grrr.
<stgraber> infinity: I'll have nbd setup (with the same data) in a couple of minutes
<GrueMaster> Mirror recovered (kernel panic - will look into later).
<GrueMaster> Of course, nothing in the logs.  Oh, well.  Panda4 will be online in ~15 minutes.  Mirror is current as of 6/18, will pull in 45 minutes and be current within 1.5-2 hours.
<stgraber> infinity: oh, btw, forgot to mention that the panda is back online with /data mounted over nbd, so if you still get timestamps problem, then it's a kernel bug ;)
<OlivierN1>  nedd to export it
<ogra_> ppisati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059040/ thats what i get with your hpddbg kernel
<ogra_> and it belives it switched to a 240x75 console
<ogra_> though there is no output (should i see any ?)
<ppisati> ogra_: actually i expected another printk to appear close to
<ppisati> ogra_: "HPD IRQ request failed"
<ppisati> ogra_: echo 8 > /proc/sys/kernel/printk
<janimo> lilstevie, armhv tegra driver here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra/15~beta1-0ubuntu2 I have not tested it though
<alf_> Hi! Does the 12.04 image for omap3 (e.g. beagle-xm) have hardware acceleration for 1. video playback 2. 3D ?
<ogra_> ppisati, oh, thats also there http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059183/
<ogra_> (booted with drm.debug=7)
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, got what i need, thanks
<GrueMaster> infinity: Figure out your mono issue?  What exactly are you looking at?
<TrimSliceSDXC> testing a TimSlice H25 running on an 64 GB SDXC card (Ubuntu 11.04)
<TrimSliceSDXC> s/ H250
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm, omap3 still doesnt look good, my boot attempts all hang here and i also dont get any display output
<ogra_> seems to hang pretty randomly i even had one that finished all initramfs scripts before it locked up hard
<ogra_> and USB doesnt seem to be powered at all
<ogra_> oh, WOW !
<ogra_> so it seems my USB1 hub i have my mouse and kbd attached to completely kills the hub on the beagle
<ppisati> ogra_: the new kernel wasn't uploaded, and i'm aware of the usb thing and i'm on working on that
<ogra_> as soon as i unplug it, the rest of usb devices powers up on the port
<ppisati> ogra_: we miss another patch, and there's something in our config that kills it
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> wow and i see a log of squashfs errors on the console during boot
<ogra_> intresting, omap4 doesnt expose them
<ppisati> yep, 3.5 regressed so much on omap
<ppisati> anyway, off now, be back later
<ogra_> enjoy
 * ogra_ takes that as an example and calls it a day too
<janimo> infinity, hi. armadaxp binaries targeted at precise-proposed in the NEW queue :)
<infinity> janimo: If there are, they sure got cleared out fast.
<janimo> infinity, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1
<janimo> I see them at the top of this page
<infinity> janimo: Are you sure you don't mean in unapproved, cause it was a copy from the PPA? :P
<infinity> (That's not new)
<janimo> infinity, unapproved, new, tomato/potato :)
<janimo> so yes, they are not NEW source I see now
<infinity> janimo: I'll have to fix the override in ~30m.
<infinity> janimo: I'll update the tracking bug when I do.  If you have one this time...
<janimo> ... ?
<infinity> Which you don't.  Bah.
<janimo> have what?
<infinity> janimo: A kernel SRU tracking bug.
<janimo> ah tracking bug
<janimo> I do
<janimo> a moment
<infinity> Not in the changelog.
<infinity> That would be helpful.
<janimo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/prepare-package-meta/+bug/1013465
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1013465 in linux-armadaxp "linux-armadaxp: 3.2.0-1604.7 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<janimo> oh crap
<janimo> I always though it got inserted
 * janimo checks
<infinity> Oh, it's there.  In the wrong place.
<infinity> Should be above the 3.2.0-26.41 rebase, not below.
<infinity> Anyhow, next time.  At least I know where it is for this one. :P
<janimo> infinity, so should be the topmost entry in the changelog?
<janimo> I managed to add another patch after initial changelog generation and it got pushed down
<infinity> janimo: It should be the top entry and, more importantly, it shouldn't appear as though it came from the master branch.
<infinity> janimo: Ordering is nice here for auditing too.  When you do a master rebase, make that the last thing in the changelog.
<infinity> janimo: So, 1: tracking bug, 2: tree-specific changes/updates, 3: rebase junk.
<infinity> So we can ignore everything from the rebase tag down. :P
<janimo> infinity, I'll pay more attention next time. I may have invoked the insertchangelog tools in the wrong order or altered the changelog manually afterwards to change something
<infinity> janimo: S'all good.  Live and learn.  The kernel SRU process is pretty rigid, and any deviation causes a bit of confusion.
<janimo> infinity, yes it is pretty rigid - which is good. The less good is the tools are not yet all there and consistently enforced to automate most of it
<janimo> there is progress though, just could be a lot more automatic
<infinity> It's a lot less awful than it used to be. ;)
<janimo> and the fact that even I am packaging kernel now is a testament to that :)
<infinity> Heh.
<tedg> Hey folks, I'd like to grab an ARM image that I can run under QEMU
<tedg> I'm not sure which one I want, whether it's one of the OMAP ones or what exactly.
<GrueMaster> infinity: So, what are you tracking in Mono for Natty?  iirc, it was broken for SMP.
<prpplague> jkridner_: aw man, who let you in here?
<prpplague> there goes the neighborhood
<janimo> infinity, so should the promote-to-proposed bugtask be set to Fix Released already on the armadaxp bug?
<tedg> Anyone have a recommendation on which image to use?
<tedg> ^
<infinity> GrueMaster: Not in natty, on natty.  As in, quantal mono on natty kernels (which our buildds still use).
<infinity> janimo: Not until I fix the overrides, which I'm about to do.
<GrueMaster> Oh.  ugly.
<infinity> janimo: I'll poke the task when I'm done.
<janimo> infinity, what are the overrides exactly?
<infinity> janimo: As in, making sure the kernels are in main instead of universe.
<janimo> infinity, ok. Can they not be routed to main automatically for each new upload? So if package name == linux-armadaxp-{\d+} or something =>main
<infinity> janimo: Not with the way copying from PPAs currently works.
<infinity> janimo: bug updated.
<janimo> infinity, thanks
<GrueMaster> infinity: When will the buildd's switch to 12.04?  12.04.1?
<infinity> GrueMaster: When my ticket gets actioned.  Some buildds have switched already, none of the Pandas have.
<gandhijee_> is there a tablet UI for ubuntu?
<GrueMaster> infinity: Well, if you need it, my panda is live, and I believe I have updated local copies of the ubuntu-core images on my mirror as well.  Let me know if you need anything on it.
<GrueMaster> I can ssh in from work (have to route through ipv4 and use other home systems as stepping stones).  Just can't reboot the mirror if it crashes again.
<infinity> GrueMaster: I think stgraber's switch from nfs to nbd has got me covered, but thanks. ;)
<GrueMaster> Ok.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-26
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so I have an iPhone.....  I can't chroot ubuntu arm on it can I?
<ShapeShifter499> it's jailbroken
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: as it isn't running a linux kernel, you certainly can't chroot.
<ShapeShifter499> I blame folks om #idroid-dev   they seemed to act like it would be possible, never told me chroot didn't run the linux kernel in its own space....  I had to research to find that out
<ShapeShifter499> LetoThe2nd, Chroot is basically the sandbox that has to be jailbroken on iOS right?
<ShapeShifter499> to achive a jailbroken  device
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: no. there's no one to blame for you.
<ShapeShifter499> LetoThe2nd, I would have to recompile everything
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: chroot is exatly what the name says: it gives th existing session a new root filesystem.
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: hence, of course the existing session already has to be a linux one.
<lilstevie> idroid-dev would get the idea that it would work, cause idroid is all about running android on the iPhone
<lilstevie> thus having a linux kernel
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: besides the fact that ubuntu only supports cortex-a8 devices and upwards.
<LetoThe2nd> lilstevie: but thats not chrooting.
<lilstevie> LetoThe2nd: but you could chroot from idroid
<lilstevie> LetoThe2nd: from their perspective it can be
<LetoThe2nd> lilstevie: sure, if its already running some linux derivative it *might* be doable with hoops and jumps. but not from ios.
<lilstevie> I know most of the idroid guys, they would have assumed he meant from within idroid
<LetoThe2nd> lilstevie: probably.
<ShapeShifter499> well I made sure they knew I had a iPhone 4s, a uncompletely unsupported device
<ShapeShifter499> anyways I have to remake, recompile, and edit everything to get ubuntu stuff to chroot on a iphone right?
<ShapeShifter499> * I would have to
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: sorry, but if you run into them and say "can i chroot" like here, then they probably assume that you know what you are talking about. and that you are not unaware of the basics like that its *not* a full virtualization etc.
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: no.
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: just pressing some recompile button does not make things work automagically.
<ShapeShifter499> "remake, recompile, and edit"   I know recompiling everything wouldn't work now
<ShapeShifter499> some of it could though right?
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: plus, ubuntu is not recompiled easily for new architectures (don't know what the iphone runs besides fancy buzzwords.)
<ShapeShifter499> LetoThe2nd, it runs arm stuff
<ShapeShifter499> I know that for sure
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: great. thats about as precise like telling me that *most* cars tend to have an engine.
<ShapeShifter499> I think armv7
<ShapeShifter499> LetoThe2nd, well that's pretty much all I'm sure of now
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: if its fully armv7-compatible, you *might* get away with *only* make somehow run the linux kernel, be it native or inside some virtualization.
<lilstevie> LetoThe2nd: it is armv7
<lilstevie> cortex-a9
<LetoThe2nd> lilstevie: ok. like i said, i'm not particularly interested in hardware with old, bitten fruit on it.
<lilstevie> heh
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<lilstevie> well anyway, it wouldn't be easy
<LetoThe2nd> certainly not, thats for sure.
<ShapeShifter499> well at the beginning I had a idea, run ubuntu on a iPhone and I feel kind of stupid.... I took a head first tackle at the idea without fully understanding what I was attempting
<LetoThe2nd> ShapeShifter499: hehe, there's nothing bad about having ideas and starting them head first. but like i said, if you do that, in most cases there's noone for you to blame if things dont work out. thats the risk of that procedure :)
<lilstevie> ShapeShifter499: I had the same idea a few years ago
<lilstevie> when openiboot first started
<lilstevie> but ubuntu, even the armv6 version was just too heavy for the 3G
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, someone did create a working x11 window manager, does that mean I could recompile some of the linux apps I wanted to run?
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, compile from source code
<lilstevie> ShapeShifter499: kind of
<lilstevie> it is a bit more involved than that
<lilstevie> the X11 libs cydia offers are only libs
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, its called windowmaker, some lightweight window manager like gnome
<lilstevie> hm not heard of it
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, http://ihackmyi.com/topic/100323-so-who-wanted-window-maker/
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, its found on the ininja repo   ininja.com/repo
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, I mean ininjas.com/repo
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, I just found it and I'm about to install it
<ShapeShifter499> I have to use a client like issh which views x11 sessions
<ShapeShifter499> lilstevie, well I guess it's more like xfce
<lilstevie> hm
<janimo> marvin24, is your 3.1 kernel no longer based on chromeos ?
<marvin24> janimo: no
 * ogra_ thought it was
<marvin24> never was
<ogra_> oh
<marvin24> based on nvidia downstream
<marvin24> 3.0 was based on chromeos
<janimo> marvin24, huh? I thought it was based on chrome kernels before, as it had a lot of chrome specific patche sno?
<janimo> ah by never was you mean 3.1 not any of your kernels :)
<janimo> good, I assume nvidia's is much closer to mainline
<marvin24> the nvidia kernel is more android'isch
<marvin24> janimo: in no way
<janimo> ah, forgot that indeed
<janimo> although they have at least branches which do not have android in their names
<marvin24> 3.1 has about 6000 patches
<janimo> I though they have some more vanilla patches too
<marvin24> while 3.0 "only" 600
<marvin24> or so
<marvin24> the main problem is also that 3.1 is not maintained upstream (while 3.0 and 3.2 is)
<marvin24> 3.1.10 was the latest release
<marvin24> the difference to the "real" android kernel is minimal only
<marvin24> (I guess just some android specific drivers)
<angs> Hi, I have beagleboard-xM rev C. where can I find the officially supported ubuntu image for it?
<angs> is it http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu ?
<ogra_> angs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<ogra_> the elinux images are built by a community member, not related to the official ones
<angs> ogra_: thank you for the link and information.
<angs> I am new to embedded boards. Do I Texas Instruments OMAP3 (Hard-Float) preinstalled desktop image or OMAP4 image for beagleboard-xM rev C?
<ogra_> the beagleboard has an omap3 chip
<angs> On the system manual it says DM3730 processor for beagleboard-xM.
<ogra_> yes, thats an omap3 variant
<angs> ok good, I was doubting if it is different
<angs> thank you :)
<angs> I followed the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall to install the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap.img.gz to beagleboard-xM, here is the command and its output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060786/ , I can not find the beagleboard on the net (I tried all IPs ssh root@.../ nmap). Also, I can not connect to the board by screen /dev/ttyUSB1 115200 and USB0/2/3/4/..
<angs> when I power the beagleboard, no user led is blinking. did I miss something on the installation command?
<angs> the sumcheck of the image that I downloaded is correct
<ogra_> you dont have a monitor attached ?
<angs> no
<ogra_> ah, then use the server image
<ogra_> the desktop image runs all of the installer on the display
<ogra_> server runs it on serial
<angs> ah ok, thank you
<ogra_> server only installs a minimal filesystem, but also offers you to install the ubuntu-desktop if you want
<angs> is there any difference between them in terms of reliability and performance?
<ogra_> nope, they use the same packages and the same installer
<ogra_> just different installer setups
<angs> I ordered the video cable and will have it couple days. how can I upgrade the server version to the desktop environment?
<angs> is there any instruction for it, or should I just load the new image for the ubuntu-desktop?
<tedg> Hey ogra_, I'd like to be able to run a ARM VM on my system.  Is there a way to do that?  If so, which image should I download to do it?
<janimo> ogra_, do the new ac100 images work with the 3.1 kernel and tegra armhf drivers?
<satellit> FYI  I have a TrimSlicePRO running KDE Desktop from a SDXC Card...
<RoyK> us armel == armv7l?
<RoyK> s/us/is/
<GrueMaster> RoyK: Yes.  It is armv7 w/o hard float.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> 'soft float' being software fpu emulation in kernel?
<GrueMaster> In all apps.  The kernel is actually fairly benign in this.
<RoyK> so it's just a lib?
<GrueMaster> No, it is a compiler setting.  Granted, some apps won't take advantage of the hard float, but apps that do use floating point are built to either use soft float, or hard float at build time.
<GrueMaster> So, libraries, and apps are all affected by this.
<angs>  TFTP Server link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install?action=show&redirect=ARM%2FOMAPHeadlessInstall is broken
<angs> the link address https://wiki.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot, should it be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot ?
<GrueMaster> Wouldn't be a first time someone broke the wiki links for arm.
<angs> I am trying to install omap3 server image to beagleboard-xM. what am I doing wrong with that command "sudo sh -c 'zcat ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap.img.gz > /dev/mmcblk0' "?
<GrueMaster> Nothing.  Looks fine to me.  What are you seeing?
<angs> it does not show any output
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: You need to fix the links on the above wiki.
<angs> when I power the beagleboard, no user led is blinking and it is not on the network.
<GrueMaster> angs: are you looking at the serial console or a monitor?  The headless server images are only going to give output through the serial console.
<angs> Moreover, screen /dev/ttyUSB1 115200 does not work
<GrueMaster> First, is ttyUSB1 the correct usb serial port?  ttyUSB0 is the default (unless you have more than one usb serial cable).
<angs> I inserted the SD card then loaded on my main computer. Then I inserted the SD card into the beagleboard
<jhobbs> check stty -f /dev/ttyUSB1
<jhobbs> -F too
<angs> stty: /dev/ttyUSB4: No such file or directory > shows the same output for USB0/1/2/3/4
<jhobbs> did you do -F
<angs> am I loading the wrong image? I use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap.img.gz
<angs> yes, I did -F
<GrueMaster> angs: Unplug your usb serial cable, run "sudo dmesg -c", then plug it in and type dmesg to see what it gets assigned to.
<GrueMaster> The image should be ok.  Let's get your serial port working first.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: which link and where's it linked from?
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install?action=show&redirect=ARM%2FOMAPHeadlessInstall
<GrueMaster> THe tftp boot links are broken.
<angs> dmesg -c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061019/
<GrueMaster> (read backscroll)
<angs> some usb errors :S
<GrueMaster> Yes, I see that.  what do you get when you plug in the usb-serial cable?
<angs> it is very weird that it does not show anything now
<angs> it does not give any output
<angs> I am using ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, I installed it recently
<GrueMaster> Did you unplug and plug in the serial cable?
<GrueMaster> You may have a bad/unsupported (rare) usb serial cable.
<angs> this is what I get now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061024/
<angs> maybe something wrong with my pc, dmesg has been just working, now it does not output
<GrueMaster> "dmesg -c" just clears the dmesg log.
<angs> ah ok:)
<GrueMaster> But it should show the usb device if you unplug it and then plug it back in to the pc.  It doesn't need to be connected to the beagle for this.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: angs: fixed the ftp server links, thx
<angs> mahmoh: thank you
<angs> I plugged the usb cable, dmesg does not show anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061027/
<mahmoh> np
<angs> the beagleboard is powered, no user led blinks
<GrueMaster> Ignore the beagle for the moment.  When you plug the usb-serial cable into your laptop, it should show up.  Try a different usb port.
<angs> after I unplug the cable to try different usb port, it showed [17940.266066] usb 2-1.5: USB disconnect, device number 16
<angs> I am plugging the cable into other usb ports, but it does not show any another output
<GrueMaster> Very strainge.  Try rebooting your laptop.  Something may have corrupted the usb stack.  Unplug the usb-serial cable first.
<angs> I plugged my other board ( beaglebone) dmesg shows output [18107.156334] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<angs> [18107.511649] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<angs> but it does not output for beagleboard
<angs> I will reboot the laptop
<angs> thank you
<angs> I guess it is obvious that I did something wrong in the process of loading the ubuntu image
<angs> dmesg did not show anything for the board that I loaded ubuntu image. However, when I plug a new beagleboard that has the default OS and settings, it shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061044/
<angs> I don't know why I have error for my usb port
<GrueMaster> Wait, what?  Are you using a usb to mini-usb to plug into your beagle?  Not sure if that will work for serial console.
<angs> Yes, I am using usb to mini usb cable.  sorry that I am new to embedded boards.
<angs> can't I load the ubuntu image without need of serial console? I do not have serial cable for it
<angs> I only have have usb-to-mini usb and ethernet cable
<GrueMaster> Sigh.  Yes, you need a usb->serial cable.
<GrueMaster> The omap image is set to output to ttyO2, which is the external serial port on the beagleboard.  Using the mini-usb port is untested/unsupported.
<angs> I will try to find the cable. Is there any image file that I can just load it to the SD card then I can immediately use as I power the beagleboard?
<GrueMaster> The desktop image, but it will require a keyboard, mouse and monitor on the beagleboard.
<GrueMaster> It should give you a nearly identical image as you are using on your laptop.
<angs> I ordered the video cable for the beagleboard. Then I will try to install the ubuntu when I have the cable. Thank you very much GrueMaster for your help
<GrueMaster> No problem.  Good luck.
<angs> thank you
<RoyK> angs: guess it'll work just as my pandaboard
<angs> do you mean the image file?
<RoyK> I just dd'ed the image to the ssd and the installer did the rest
<RoyK> the 11.10 installation restarted after it was finished, and there was a package I had to remove to finish it off (can't remember the name atm)
<marvin24_DT> ogra_: some guy from nv seems to think the plymouth problem could be related to wrong permissions
<marvin24_DT> http://forums.developer.nvidia.com/devforum/discussion/6296/console-broken-on-linux-tegra-nv-3-1
<marvin24_DT> I'm not sure what he means with "rootfs is not owned by root"
<infinity> marvin24_DT: Our installer kinda runs as root, and it also reformats the target partition, so I'm not sure how that could relate for us.
<infinity> marvin24_DT: (It's also a weird failure mode for the guy running from SD, mind you)
<marvin24_DT> well, I installed it on a SD ...
<marvin24_DT> infinity: but you are right, installer runs a root
<marvin24_DT> so it cannot be such a problem
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-27
<eswenson> is this the right place to discuss getting an ubuntu distro for the igepv2 board?
<eswenson> I have an old version of karmic running on my igepv2, but I'd like to upgrade to 12.04.  Can't seem to find any relevant instructions.  I built the omap kernel I used for my karmic install from source and used a stock rootfs.  Not sure how to get 12.04 installed.
<infinity> eswenson: We used to support igepv2 out of the box (more or less), but I'm not sure how much of that has bitrotted.
<infinity> eswenson: Have you tried a stock 12.04/omap image?
<eswenson> I haven't yet.  If there is a prayer of a chance that it would work, I'll give it a whirl.
<infinity> I don't have the hardware to test on, and precious few people ever ask about it, so the honest answer is "I have no idea, but maybe."
<eswenson> I haven't played with the igepv2 for 2 years.  Is it "dead" (lost cause)?  Is there are better board that is similar that *is* actively supported?
<infinity> The best bang for your buck these days would be the Pandaboard (or the PandaES, which is the slightly faster and newer version of the same)
<eswenson> I'll check it out.  Thx.
<infinity> If you want an omap3 (like your igepv2) instead of omap4 (which the Panda is), the Beagleboard community seems to be much more active (and we do support those in Ubuntu, though just barely, and some of us are getting sick of how awfully slow they are)
<infinity> But if you're just looking for "a decent ARM device to play with", Pandas are great.
<eswenson> Yes, the Pandaboard ES looks really nice.  Appears to cost about $180.
<prp^2> infinity: beagle community is far more active as there are more people actually designing products around AM3xxx series
<eswenson> prp^2 are you saying that the beagle community is more active than the panda board community?
<prp^2> eswenson: yea it is about a 4 to 1 ration on activity
<eswenson> Last time i checked beagle board, the board seemed quite inferior to the igepv2 board.  But I'll look again.
<prpplague> eswenson: panda is far more active on the professional developer scene, but beagle is far more active on the low end, small volume oem, and hobbyist marked
<prpplague> eswenson: igepv2 is basically a beagle, and many of the igepv2 folks share the beagle community areas
<prpplague> eswenson: there is only the panda , no clones such as the igepv2 for beagle
<eswenson> I have been looking around on the igepv2 forums/wikis and it doesn't seem very active, nor has there been much interest in ubuntu since karmic.
<eswenson> But I  have this board (igepv2) and was hoping to bring it to life with a more current kernel/distro.
<eswenson> But if it's really a waste of time, then I'd be up for getting another board....
<prpplague> eswenson: basically what works for beagle works for igepv2
<eswenson> So you're saying that if I took the 12.04 port for the beagle board, I should be able to get it running on the igepv2?
<prpplague> eswenson: yea
<eswenson> Same u-boot-arm and x-loader, or are these specific to the igepv2?
<prpplague> http://www.elinux.org/BeagleBoard#IGEPv2
<eswenson> So I'd probably need additional drivers for the on-board ethernet, wifi, and bluetooth...
<prpplague> eswenson: probably not, most of the beagle builds have all the support for the clones as well
<prpplague> eswenson: igepv2 has been around for some time
<prpplague> iirc since aroun 2008
 * prpplague checks
<eswenson> yeah.  I bought mine in 2010.
<eswenson> will armhf images work on the igepv2?  I thought I needed armel?
<eswenson> the scripts I see for building the omap kernel on elinux.org suggest that while the igepv2 is weakly supported, it is supported with no video.  I'll need video.  My existing (karmic-era kernel) supports video fine on the igepv2.
<prpplague> eswenson: thats probably long out of date
<prpplague> eswenson: when was the page last updated?"
<eswenson> Page was last modified on 12 June 2012.  (http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu)
<twb> tf101, running oneiric armel but with armhf and precise added in post-install.  apt.conf has APT::Default-Release "oneiric";
<twb> When I pull in mplayer, I get: mplayer: Symbol `ff_codec_bmp_tags' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<twb> ...and mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol __aeabi_f2ulz, version LIBAVCODEC_53 not defined in file libavcodec.so.53 with link time reference
<twb> Is it obvious to anyone which package(s) should be up/downgraded to address that?
<twb> Plan B is to just poke at the libavcodec packages and see what happens.
<twb> Ah, oops, I thought I was testing the mplayer from precise, but it was the oneiric mplayer, so no surprise it wasn't working.
<twb> Cool, works now (apt-get install mplayer/precise --no-install-recommends libavformat53/precise libavcodec53/precise libva1/precise).
<Orb> Having a problem with my Pi and getting my wifi dongle Netgear N150 wna1100 to work. New to using debian, have followed instruction on net but must be missing the point somewhere.
<Orb> Can see dongle when using lsusb, but can not see after have done a update and install of firmware. Think it could be my interfaces file but have no idea
<ogra_> you probably want to go to #debian-arm on oftc.net
<Orb> thank you will do
<angs> I installed the ubuntu desktop image for the beagleboard-xM. here is the command that I typed and its output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062526/ after that I inserted the sd card into the board and powered it up. however, I dont see any output on the monitor. I use hdmi dvi-d cable for it.
<angs> do I do something wrong?
<angs> or what do I need to do next?
<ogra_> it should just work, do you have a proper power supply attached ?
<ogra_> iirc the bone uses a lot less power than the XM, you will need some decent PSU for driving the USB hub on board
<angs> I am supplying it by a 5V, 1A adapter
<ogra_> not sure 1A is sufficient
<angs> user manual says 1A is minimum at some pages, on other pages 1.5A min
<ogra_> i know  th epandaboard wont work with less then 2A
<ogra_> minimum, yeah
<angs> I saw youtube videos that they just supply with usb to mini usb
<ogra_> that means with nothing attached at all
<ogra_> right, but if you attach a USB keyboard and mouse the world looks different :)
<angs> :)
<ogra_> i can easily power my beagle C4 from mini USB
<angs> so when I have a proper power supply, it should work fine, right?
<ogra_> i dont think that works with my XM (though i must admit i never tried)
<ogra_> well, if your issue is power, then it should, yeah
<angs> so I need to wait one more day to try it :(
<angs> thank you for your help
<ogra_> the images are tested in a ton of different setups  and i'm positive they work out of the box if there isnt any HW issue
<angs> I just wonder if there is any additional step that I need to do after booting it
<ogra_> in any case you should see bootloader messages on the serial port
<angs> I will have the serial cable tomorrow
<ogra_> great
<angs> I can not access it through the ethernet connection, right?
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> you have to pulg it into the serial port of the beagle
<ogra_> *plug
<angs> got it. is there any video instruction for it?
<ogra_> i dont think so ... and i would be surprised if you need it
<ogra_> the cable usually only has a serial plug on one side and an USB plug on the other
<ogra_> serial goes into the serial socket on the board, usb into your PC
<angs> I wanted to mean the ubuntu installation to a beagleboard
<ogra_> nope, no video of that either
<ogra_> its boots into a graphical config tool (or console config tool if you use the server image) asks for timezone, keymap, language and user data, and thats is
<angs> that was what I wondered :) so it is the reason that I can not use ssh before setting those settings, isn't it?
<ogra_> you can not use ssh because there is no ssh server installed by default
<angs> ah ok
<angs> so I will wait for tomorrow to proceed. thanks a lot again
<angs> do you know the reason why beagleboard links to elinux for ubuntu? http://beagleboard.org/project/ubuntu/
<angs> why not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/
<angs> I mean as a homepage
<ogra_> nope, no idea
<ogra_> ask in #beagle :)
<angs> right:) thank you
<ogra_> someone there likely maintains these links
<janimo> marvin24, are the DRM patches being currently sent to the tegra part of fixing the graphics on tegra, and the biggest blocker yet before full support is ready?
<janimo> marvin24, I know you told me before some large pieces of code are still needed for full support but I do not remember if you said exactly which
<marvin24> janimo: drm is only a prove of concept and not planed to upstream in the current form
<marvin24> on the tegra list there is a discussion on how to setup the device tree info currently
<marvin24> and code comes after that ...
<marvin24> also there is almost no power management support on mainline
<janimo> marvin24, is that because overall PM framework has changes so much that the pm code in 3.1 is of no use?
<janimo> 3.1 and 2.6.x which works on ac100
<marvin24> janimo: I surely can't
<marvin24> if you like to care for forward porting 6000 patches, you can try
<janimo> marvin24, I mean the reason for PM framework changes between 3.1 and 3.6 is why it needs a complete rewrite?
<marvin24> janimo: honestly, I don't know
<marvin24> I guess it is more lag of developers
<janimo> marvin24, I saw no clear tegra mainlining roadmap ever - if there is one - so I still have no idea what is planned for when and how much effort it is
<janimo> so it makes planning for packaging a bit harder :)
<marvin24> yes, nvidia never was very "communicative"
<marvin24> janimo: did you saw the post of Stephen Warren on the xorg list?
<janimo> marvin24, I am not following that list, so no
<janimo> link?
<marvin24> sorry, it was kernel summit: http://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-2012-discuss/2012-June/000304.html
<marvin24> I think he is open for more responses
<janimo> marvin24, thanks, reading now
<robher> NCommander: the current highbank installer initrd appears to be corrupt. The kernel doesn't like it and "cpio -i --to-stdout < Downloads/initrd > /dev/null" gives "cpio: premature end of file"
<robher> md5 sum is okay though...
<infinity> robher: The initrd from the archive, or some homebrew thing from NCommander?
<robher> infinity: from the archive. uploaded today.
<infinity> robher: zcat initrd.gz | cpio -t looked fine to me.
<infinity> As did actually extracting it.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~/hb$ zcat initrd.gz | cpio -i
<infinity> cpio: dev/console: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted
<infinity> cpio: dev/null: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted
<infinity> 24314 blocks
<infinity> ^-- Looks fine.
<infinity> robher: 20101020ubuntu150?
<robher> infinity: Those commands work for me too. Strange...
<robher> infinity: yes, 20101020ubuntu150
<robher> infinity: seems --to-stdout doesn't work. Other initrds that work have the same message. Back to u-boot debug...
<RoyK> hm... is -d implicit with cpio these days?
<janimo> marvin24, do you know ny tegra specific fbcon issues with 2.6.39?
<gildean> nexus 7 live: https://developers.google.com/events/io/
<robher> infinity: same problem with different kernels. other initrds work with installer kernel. I can reproduce the problem within qemu as well. If I gunzip the initrd and re-gzip it, it works fine.
<infinity> robher: Seriously?  That's disconcerting.  And a much deeper bug, then.
<infinity> robher: And I'm trying to decide if I blame it on gzip or the kernel.
<infinity> robher: A rebuild will probably "fix" it, but boy, I'd like to know how it's breaking in ways that gzip doesn't mind but the kernel's internal zlib routines hate.
<scientes> wow
<scientes> could be the convervativeness of the offset on decompression
<scientes> b/c its a one-shot decompressor and it decompresses in place in ram
<infinity> Sure.  Could be a lot of things.
<infinity> But this isn't exactly something we see often.
<infinity> (In that, I've never seen it before at all, and we kinda rely on initrds for... Everything)
<robher> infinity: perhaps the kernel's gunzip doesn't like something in newer gzip? I'm on precise.
<scientes> oh wait, robher are you using 3.5?
<infinity> Maybe I should just switch debian-installer to producing lzma initrds by default and scream "LA LA LA".
<infinity> scientes: No, he's using 3.2
<scientes> ok, cause there is a bug that was created in merging otherwise good code in 3.5, for arm compressoin
<infinity> Or, wait.  This was highbank?
<infinity> I've lost track.
<robher> The kernel log has "rootfs image is not initramfs (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd" then later...
<infinity> highbank is 3.5 in quantal, yes.
<scientes> well that that is probably it
<scientes> the problem is that the decompression stuff declres STRING_H
<infinity> But he claimed he tried the initrd with older kernels.
<scientes> and prevents the real string.h loading
<infinity> robher: You tried the quantal initrd with a precise kernel and got the same error?
<scientes> and linking with early boot/decompression stuff
<scientes> now that was already there, but some new code now actually wants to use string.h
<scientes> i did some messaging on the mailinglist of the person's code that was affected, but nothing came of it
<robher> I've tried mainline 3.2 + highbank patches and see the problem.
<infinity> Could the highbank patches be backporting this problematic bit that scientes speaks of?
<scientes> > the recently added to arm, CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is broken because
<scientes> > arch/arm/boot/compressed/decompress.c defines _LINUX_STRING_H
<scientes> > overriding <linux/string.h> used in include/linux/dynamic_debug.h:111
<scientes> i didn't really research the scope, it could go beyond xz, a kernel i compiled with gzip didn't boot for me
<infinity> scientes: And, despite that being an XZ patch, that breaks all compression methods?
<infinity> Fun.
<scientes> infinity, it was actually the debug patch that was broken
<scientes> both were merged inthe same window
<scientes> so both are to blame
<scientes> it was a conflict that wasn't seen
<infinity> Check.
<infinity> Well, if this is the bug, we should report it, track it, and fix it.
<infinity> robher: Is your "mainline+highbank" kernel a homebrew, or our 3.2.0 from precise-updates?
<scientes> i send that to the debug person, but he didn't seem adament about fixing it, the STRING_H stuff was put there years ago, by Russel, but only now became a problem
<scientes> i can only think that it was put there to try to make stuff leaner
<scientes> anywas, may not be the problem, but its definitely a bug
<robher> infinity: it is not an ubuntu kernel. It's roughly what I've published on our git tree.
<robher> I did find this: I'm seeing where I have to remove CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM from the kernel
<robher> to get it to boot with an external initramfs image. It says the image
<robher> is not good (junk in it), but it boots.  The same image boots fine
<robher> when built into the kernel using INITRAMFS_SOURCE, even with
<robher> BLK_DEV_RAM in the kernel.
<robher> from the lakml
<infinity> robher: Can you check if it works with the precise 3.2.0 kernel?
<infinity> robher: Just as a datapoint.
<infinity> If the initramfs really doesn't load with ANY kernel, I'd be looking to blame gzip.
<deviker> hello, what toolchain are you using for allwinnerA10 (it's an armv7 but the images people have built are for armv5)
<scientes> deviker, all ubuntu is armv7, even the soft float armel
<infinity> scientes: (sort of)
<infinity> I guess I shouldn't confuse people, though.
<scientes> infinity, are you referencing assembly that isn't ported?
<scientes> or is certainly C compiled with differn't settings
<infinity> deviker: We're not doing anything for the A10, but if someone were to do so on Ubuntu, our toolchain on armhf defaults to armv7-a.
<infinity> scientes: No, I'm refering to the fact that quantal's armel toolchain is armv5t.
<infinity> scientes: Shh, don't tell anyone.
<scientes> oh wow
<scientes> just the toolchain, or its settings?
<deviker> thanks, I've to go I'll be back in a hour
<scientes> cause you keep telling everyone they cant run ubuntu on their sheevaplugs or rasperri pis
<infinity> scientes: The defaults in general.  It's been a silent rolling rebuild that is, well, "public" (cause people can read changelogs), but not "publicised", cause we don't want people getting all excited about it, in case we decide to just drop the port instead (which we may well do)
<infinity> scientes: And yeah, booting quantal/armel on a Pi would fail miserably right now, cause half the archive is still v7. ;)
<infinity> scientes: Lazy organic zero-effort rebuild, for the win.
<infinity> scientes: If we decide to keep armel, I'll scan the archive a month before release for remaining v7 bits in main and rebuild them.
<infinity> scientes: universe won't be so lucky.
<scientes> well im liking my systemd setup on my sheevaplug ;)
<scientes> (with debian)
<infinity> I assumed, yes. ;)
<robher> infinity: same problem with precise 3.2.0-26.41
 * infinity grumps.
<infinity> Of course, that still doesn't rule out the highbank sauce.
<infinity> Someone should try it with an i386 kernel. :P
<robher> infinity: the first version of the highbank installer posted worked fine. That was on 3.4, but the highbank parts haven't really changed.
<infinity> robher: So, there is a kernel that will load that initrd?
<robher> infinity: no, no. A previous quantal initrd for highbank worked.
<infinity> robher: Oh, yeah, that's probably a less interesting datapoint.
<infinity> robher: If I can find a round tuit, I'd like to know if *any* kernel can decompress the new initrd.
<infinity> omap4, something not ARM at all, whatever.
<infinity> If it universally explodes on everything, then it's obviously(ish) something wrong with how it's being generated.
<infinity> If only highbank kernels complain about it, then there's something wonky in that patchset tickling a misbehaviour.
<infinity> But, if there's something wrong with how we generate initrds, I'm frankly shocked that this is the very first one we've had that breaks.
<infinity> (I suppose the other--really remote--possibility is that there was some subtle corruption when it was generated that doesn't bug gzip, but does bug the kernel, but what are the odds?)
<robher> infinity: perhaps uncompress and recompress on quantal x86 and arm and make sure the results are the same as the original. I definitely got a different size with precise, but I haven't looked at the options used when building the installer
<infinity> gzip -v9f ./tmp/highbank_netboot/initrd
<infinity> ^-- From the log.
<infinity> Nothing special.
<infinity> Though the -9 may be why your size differed.
<robher> infinity: with -9 the size is the same before and after and it doesn't work.
<infinity> Curious indeed.
<infinity> Cause we build all our initrds with -9
<infinity> And always have.
<infinity> So...
<Neko> yerg, you know lzma or xz gets passed -9 too and this is hideous on ARM (since the dictionary size means the buffer required to compress is easily more than most ARM devices are capable of, let alone come with on most reference boards).
<Neko> given it gets decompressed into memory anyway if it's just a compressed cpio archive, and the source data is freed up after that, does it really matter how big it is on disk?
<infinity> Neko: It matters because uBoot sucks.
<Neko> in what way?
<Neko> u-boot doesn't decompress initrds
<infinity> Neko: Smaller is much better, and I've never seen the decompression take anywhere near as long as the load.
<Neko> or.. let me put that a better way. it damn well shouldn't.
<infinity> Neko: No, uBoot does the load, and it's awful at it.
<infinity> Neko: Hence, smaller better.
<Neko> okay so you're generating uncompressed cpio initrds and then letting mkimage compress them?
<infinity> Neko: No.  These ones aren't mkimaged.  highbank is a unique snowflake.
<Neko> bootz? :)
<infinity> Neko: Yeahp.  Though, feeding them raw to qemu appears to exibit the same issues, to it's not the bootloade doing bad things.
<Neko> that's not really unique not to want to use uimage anymore. okay.. so you just want them as small as possible. well I'd try using something other than gzip for a start.
<robher> infinity: u-boot is the snowflake. :)
<Neko> kernel supports xz and xz initrds actually decompress faster than gzip ones somehow :)
<infinity> Neko: Yeah, yeah.  None of this is news.
<Neko> even at default settings you'll get better compression out of it and a slightly faster boot. it's really a no-brainer on what to do..
<Neko> so xz initrd doesn't work either, or?
<infinity> Neko: And moving our initrds to a newer compression method is something to look into, but hardly addresses this current issue, just sidesteps it, possibly.
<Neko> what is the issue, just a random borkage?
<infinity> Neko: The issue is the kernel refusing to load this particular initrd, full stop.
<infinity> Neko: Talking about how to build it differently doesn't in any way change that the kernel doesn't like this one. :P
<Neko> oh shit, we saw that a bunch of times on efika and 3.2/3.4/3.5 kernels..
<Neko> at some point it just magically solved itself
<Neko> I think we bumped a kernel version and redid our config..
<infinity> That's comforting.
<Neko> well, I wish you all the luck in the world, but we spent 2 weeks looking for the problem and once we decided 3.2 was too old, I think 3.4 it didsappeared and we saw a random occurance somewhere. it may be due to decompressing overitself or maybe some really highly esoteric cache problem.
<infinity> Given that gzip -9 is still our default for initramfs-tools-generated initrds too, we can't just let this bug float out there and hope it only happens sometimes.
<infinity> Creating unbootable systems on upgrades is, well, bad.
<Neko> the problem is it's most likely some u-boot weirdness.
<infinity> robher: Can you file a bug against "linux" (I kinda want to blame the kernel for now, until we have further data) and try to summarize this IRC backscroll mess a bit?
<Neko> the kernel works fine no matter what we do right now.. I don't think we found a config item that changed anything, or at least, nothing changed that would make a bit of difference regarding boot. we added a few new drivers and removed the old implementations but they were thoroughly checked
<Neko> does u-boot invalidate the caches over the kernel and ramdisk area as it puts them there, or before boot?
<infinity> robher: However we fix and/or workaround this, we need it fixed before highbank hardware starts landing in the hands of "real people", cause "rebuild your initrd 4 times and do a magic dance, and it'll work sometimes" isn't quite enterprise-ready. ;)
<Neko> for uimage it can know the sizes involved but for a zimage and raw initrd I wonder how it'd know what to invalidate
<infinity> Neko: Yeah, I'm not sure what crazy uBoot does here.
<Neko> sometimes just turning off the L2 cache completely before getting to Linux isn't the solution as it doesn't always go back to memory since it's in L1.. but Linux does give things a kick, there can still be some stale data in L1, plus god knows how many SCU and L2 errata on everyone's A9 implementations these days
<Neko> did you enable all the arm errata in the kernel just in case? :)
<robher> infinity: I'll file the bug. It's already in the hands of real people. I was just trying to figure out why a customer was getting the can't find kernel modules error message in the installer. But I never got there...
<infinity> robher: Oh, we already have "real customers" installing precise on highbank despite the lack of installer?
<infinity> robher: Or bleeding edge folks using quantal?
<robher> Neko: L2 and L1 data caches are off in u-boot.
<infinity> robher: Either way, fun.  Please file the bug, subscribe me (adconrad), and we'll see if we can find some sane resolution to this before we "officially" support highbank in 12.04.1
<robher> infinity: we'd rather have them using precise and we ship systems with it, but you don't have the installer published yet. So for the ones that want to do installs, quantal is their only choice ATM.
<infinity> robher: We should make sure we get the installer bits in precise-proposed ASAP, then.
<NCommander> robher: precise highbank is dep-wait a kernel SRU at the moment
<infinity> NCommander: One in the PPA, or one in proposed?
<NCommander> infinity: in the PPA. The previous upload added highbank but forgot the udebs
<infinity> NCommander: Oh, whoops.
<NCommander> so the fix for that had to wait for the next SRU cycle; can't upload d-i without it since it wants udebs
<infinity> NCommander: Right, well, I was going to backport some armadaxp and highbank d-i stuff to precise-proposed and then sit on it until it was ready to be uploaded.
<infinity> NCommander: But are all the ducks in a row WRT flash-kernel and such?
<NCommander> infinity: yeah, I'm sitting on it right now, though I haven't uploaded to proposed
<NCommander> (guess it wouldn't actually interfere with anything so I could just "do it")
<infinity> NCommander: Please do, so we can review in small chunks instead of one massive vomit of SRU.
<NCommander> infinity: will try to get everything uploaded by EOD then
<Neko> robher, turning them on might make it load faster :)
<robher> infinity: this might be some brokenness in bootz cmd. Putting the initrd in an uInitrd works.
<infinity> robher: That's doubly disconcerting.
<infinity> robher: Also, I thought you said that feeding it raw to qemu also failed?
<infinity> robher: Which would rule out uboot/bootz.
<infinity> robher: Unless the highbank qemu actually starts by feeding the kernel/initrd arguments to uboot. :)
<infinity> (I haven't played with it)
<infinity> 14:12 <apw> when i was doign highbank config fixes we had a thing where the initramfs would fail decompression
<infinity> 14:12 <apw> but if you then hit ^d it was all in there
<infinity> 14:12 <apw> and it was caused by the length of the initrd being somehow out of sync with what was loaded
<infinity> 14:12 <apw> the conjecture was the loader was rounding down the size and not loading enough blocks
<apw> there was something a
<apw> about the boot loader needing to be told the exact size or something
<apw> rbasak i think you were involved and may be able to use the right words
<infinity> apw: The problem is that if someone was hacking around this with boot.scr magic in flash-kernel, it will do exactly 0 good for people loading the kernel/initrd raw.
<infinity> rbasak: ^
<apw> right
<robher> infinity: it could be related to that previous issue, but the work-arounds for it didn't help this time. Avoiding u-boot copying the initrd worked before. But like all mysterious problems that disappear or are fixed in unexplained ways, they always come back
<rbasak> robher, infinity, apw: the workaround I used that worked was to manually increase the size of the initrd provided to the bootz command to round up to the next page. This was without robher's fix. That worked for some reason.
<robher> rbasak, infinity: Looks like u-boot is overlapping its initrd copying with its stack.
<infinity> rbasak: You mean increase the size that you tell u-boot, or pad the initrd.gz file with zeroes past an arbitrary boundary?
<infinity> rbasak: Cause we could certainly incorporate the latter as a hack in the d-i builds, if it works.
<infinity> robher: That sounds unpleasant.
<infinity> robher: On the one hand, "yay, not my bug", on the other hand, if there's anything we can facilitate as a reliability workaround, let us know.
<robher> sp start    = 0x1FF00F60  and  ramdisk load end = 0x1ff006c3
<infinity> That doesn't look overlapped to me, unless 6 suddenly became larger than F when I wasn't looking.
<robher> evidently the CONFIG_STACKSIZE value is no longer used and setting it to 128K is pointless
<robher> stacks grow down
<infinity> Ahh.  And it's larger than f60-6c3, I take it?
<infinity> Anyhow.  Back to work.
<infinity> robher: Happy bug hunting.  But yes, unless you're confident that you can push fixed firmware to everyone (which would be nice), if you can come up with some hackish workaround that makes it DTRT despite the bug, let me know.
<robher> I'm guessing so at this point. But the copy aligns the start of the initrd to 4K and so you have a variable amount of space between the end and the stack which is why it is sometimes okay.
<robher> setenv initrd_high 0xffffffff will prevent the copy and fix it. I think you have this in the boot.scr, so it will only be an issue for pxe boots. All the systems now can be updated, so getting updates out should not be a problem.
<robher> infinity: this could affect any ARM board and may be same problem seen on efika boards
<Neko> I thought of that but I couldn't prove it at all
<Neko> the difference is we weren't copying any of the images around, u-boot dumped them where we told them, and that was well, well away from the stack
<Neko> so, sp start = top of stack, growing down into memory?
<robher> yes
<Neko> if I fatload an initrd into ram and bootz it, it won't relocate it as u-boot can't relocate it based on any info. for a uimage that's different but a ramdisk has a load address of 0. it should leave it where you fatloaded it to
<Neko> are you saying on bootm or bootz it's copying the ramdisk out of the way of the kernel or some shit?
<Neko> I may have to go see the u-boot guys about this.. but before that, I'll buy a nice new hammer, one with a rubber handle so when the blood really starts to flow.....
<infinity> robher: Yeah, setenv obviously doesn't help for either PXE or people booting "raw" from the uboot CLI (unless they know the trick).
<Neko> just removing that copy will reduce boot time, if your caches are disabled then a memcpy of a 10MB ramdisk will take some time.. not as long as loading it from an SD card, but appreciable nontheless.
<infinity> robher: But if getting firmware updates out seems reasonable, I'll just happily forget we had this conversation.
<Neko> infinity, initrd_high seems like a stupid hack to me. we set it on our development u-boot in the environment.
<Neko> is this documented somewhere?
<robher> what conversation...
<Neko> we're gonna update efikamx uboot to align our old boards with DT and get the FSL dev boards acting the same way for development and unify with our new products.... I don't think I'd want this stuff getting into production releases
<robher> There is a CONFIG flag that does the same thing and I can set it in the default environment.
<Neko> wiki page at denx, or on an ubuntu bug properly investigated?
<robher> Neko, just like u-boot relocates itself to the end of memory, it wants to do that for the initrd and fdt. The flag is documented in the README and there is also fdt_high.
<robher> Neko: can I borrow the hammer when you're done with it? ;)
<rbasak> infinity: I was increasing the size that I told u-boot on the bootz command. No padding with zeroes. The kernel did complain, but it carries on anyway, and since the valid part was uncompressed, there wasn't a problem
<rbasak> If it's stack memory overlap I'm not sure why that worked though
<rbasak> Unless stack is being miscalculated and dependent on the initrd size?
<rbasak> But if it grows down, that makes no sense
<rbasak> (to me)
<rbasak> Anyway, it sounds like robher has worked out the problem
<robher> rbasak: the amount of stack size all depends on the initrd size % 4K. So if you are slightly over 4K, that will leave more stack space untouched. This may explain why uImages were not working either.
<rbasak> So how come the stack is placed right next to the initrd, anyway? :)
<robher> because u-boot is stupid
<robher> at least everything will be better with uefi.
<Neko> I found the docs, and the code itself is obtuse to say the least
<Neko> they're saying your kernel needs to support "zero copy ramdisk" to make initrd_high=0xffffffff work but that doesn't make any sense.. what system is there on this planet that doesn't support a "zero copy ramdisk"?
<Neko> kernel piggy decompresser extracts out of the way of it's compressed code.. and out of the way of any ramdisk loaded too. ramdisk gets extracted afterwards some way into boot time based on it's format.. if it's compressed it always gets moved but the kernel always knows where it is
<Neko> the address you load the ramdisk to is basically irrelevant, I can't imagine why u-boot would copy it around at all
<Neko> the way we're loading internally here is start-of-mem+128kb = where boot.scr goes, start-of-mem+172kb = uImage, +10mb = dt + 10mb+64kb = initrd... in a system with 512MB or 1GB RAM even with a huge initrd, there's 450MB+ available above that. u-boot's stack starts from near top-of-mem and works down, so why incur the possibility that the stack can overwrite your stuff? linux uses memory from bottom up, that's why you keep everything low and stack
<Neko>  high so you don't LOAD over your stack. Copying is redundant
<Neko> also why would a 128kb uboot stack copy over a moved ramdisk, at the point uboot is moving ramdisks how can it possibly use that much stack anyway?
<Neko> even a 4kb stack
 * Neko goes to buy some hammer polish
<lilstevie> lol
<Neko> I can't complain too much because our OpenFirmware implementation couldn't load more than a 14MB initrd because it kept all it's stuff within 32MB since it could not tell at the time it determined the stack location, how much ram you actually had..
<Neko> but that's a restriction of systems with a dynamic amount of memory where 32MB is *normal*. that's just not true for these systems.
<Neko> is this for situations where u-boot has no clue what the memory size is when it loads?
<Neko> because that would make some sense... not a lot, but some. I mean why couldn't it just put the stack at the low 128kb+space for page tables and cause a massive fuss if you used more than the amount of stack allocated. surely u-boot has some canary crap to make sure of this :(
<Neko> hell on mx51 etc. why not keep running u-boot out of iram, and put the stack in iram?
<Neko> I think I might cry :(
<lilstevie> Neko: running the stack out of iram makes sense really
<lilstevie> depending how much there is of course
<Neko> 128k in mx51, 256k in mx53, 272kb in theory in mx6. actually loading u-boot in there makes no sense since the average u-boot size is 240kb.
<Neko> but by the time u-boot loads due to the imx boot process, memory size is well known
<Neko> so it can go in ram. but still.. fucksake.
<Neko> I wish someone would document this with pictures that said "u-boot will go here, and your stack needs to go here, and this range is a decent range of addresses to put your files" and hopefully automatically generate such stuff as to not have to guess a load address or relocate anything ever again
 * Neko is wondering why u-boot doesn't build if you turn off zlib and gzip support even though it never uses it
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-28
<angs> I loaded ubuntu desktop image for beagleboard-xM. when I am connected it through the serial cable, I get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064274/ and I have waited more than 30 min, it does not proceed. When I pres the user button, I get the same output from the beginning. If I press the enter during the boot, I get the following output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064278/   . I inserted video cable, mouse, keybord, I do not see any output on the
<angs>  monitor. I use 5V, 2.5A power supply to power the board. Can anyone tell me what is my problem
<ppisati> angs: your board is not booting at all
<ppisati> angs: did you change anuthing in env vars?
<angs> sorry, what is env vars?
<janimo> ogra_, did you get to test the new 3.1 kernel in the archives?
<angs> I downloaded the image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap.img.gz   the md5sum matches of the downloaded image matches. then I typed     zcat ./ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap.img.gz |sudo dd bs=4M of=/dev/mmcblk0 ; sudo sync
<angs> after loading finishes, I inserted the sd card and powered the board
<ogra_> janimo, nope, but i just grabbed my test ac100 from the basement :)
<angs> should I load the image again?
<ppisati> angs: but your board is not booting at all
<ppisati> angs: OMAP3 beagleboard.org #
<janimo> ogra_, ok. I did not test the images yet, I thought I will when you're done with the obvious things that you know need fixing
<ppisati> angs: this is u-boot prompt
<ppisati> angs: what happens if you type boot there?
<ogra_> janimo, well, i dont really feel like adding console= and with the new flash-kernel thats not as easy anymore
<angs> ppisati: it works fine with the default OS (angstroms dist). when I type boot, it boots and shows the same output that I had before (Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel).
<angs> what could be the reason that it does not boot the ubuntu image that I have
<ppisati> angs: the image you pasted doesn't show the board booting
<ppisati> angs: what does it happend if you insert the sd card and type boot?
<angs> ppisati, the sd card is already inserted. should I take it off then insert it again?
<ppisati> angs: no! i said "what does is happen if you type "boot"?
<angs> when I type boot, it outputs http://pastebin.com/pRXPZHej
<angs> it stucks on the last line
<ogra_> this looks all fine, but it should move on into the installer from there
<ogra_> (given thats a server image)
<ppisati> i bet it's resizing
<ogra_> well, in fact it should first print some stuff about resizing the partition and *then* reboot
<ppisati> angs: what's the size of your sd card?
<ogra_> ppisati, it doesnt do that quietly on the server image
<ogra_> there is a lot of output by default
<ogra_> i assume he doesnt even get through the initrd
<angs> 4 GB, I use the SD card that comes with the beagleboard
<ogra_> if he reaches that at all
<ppisati> angs: ok then
<ppisati> angs: mount your ubuntu sd card somewhere
<ppisati> angs: the copy *only* the text content of boot.scr in a new file called boot.cmd
<ppisati> angs: if the "quiet splash" parameters are presente, remove them (shouldn't be your case though)
<ppisati> angs: and add "console=ttyO2,115200"
<angs> this is the boot.script > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064315/
<ogra_> they are by default
<ppisati> angs: then execute "mkimage -A arm -O linux -T script -C none -a 0 -e 0 -n "Ubuntu 10.10" -d ./boot.cmd ./boot.scr"
<ogra_> console is set by default too on the server image
<ogra_> so definitely drop the quiet ...
<ogra_> splash shouldnt matter on a serial image
<ppisati> angs: and copy the new boot.scr over the old one (maybe backup the old one somehwre - you never know)
<ppisati> angs: put the sd card back in
<ppisati> angs: reboot
<angs> ppisati: should I remove the whole line (root=UUID=12093961-64a9-4225-a5a9-2200080a8ab4 fixrtc quiet splash) ?
<angs> or (        setenv bootargs ro elevator=noop vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 mpurate=auto root=UUID=12093961-64a9-4225-a5a9-2200080a8ab4 fixrtc quiet splash)
<ppisati> angs: just those 2 params
<ppisati> angs: and add the console one i told you above
<ppisati> brb
<angs> ppisati: thank you
<angs> should it be fine like this http://pastebin.com/ruzchCa4
<ogra_> lool, urgh, flash-kernel is really unhappy on ubuntu-desktop ... we need to add a umount function, the desktop automounting the SD somewhat causes odd results
<lool> ogra_: flash-kernel is lower level than the desktop automounting; it would make more sense to fix this in the desktop images surely?
<ogra_> lool, well, flash-kernel cant handle it if partitions are mounted while it should imho
<ogra_> no matter how the mounting happened
<lool> ogra_: it should deal with already mounted partitions fine; I think I had tried it
<ogra_> well, i always end up with partitions mounted twice
<ogra_> and then flash-kernel quits with an umount error
<ogra_> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064425/ .. the prob is that udisk mounts with nosuid nodev and so on ...
<lool> ogra_: Ah it's mounted as a different user
<ogra_> lool, right, so i think forcing an umount is essential
<lool> ogra_: I think we need to find a way to prevent the mounting from happening
<ogra_> (i will surely hack back in the hiding of the boot partition, but would like to see that bug fixed nontheless)
<lool> either at Ubuntu install time or with some generic rule for this or that devie
<lool> device
<ogra_> yes, we did that in the old flash-kernel through adding a special LABEL
<ogra_> udev then automatically hides it
<lool> ogra_: BTW I know why the mv complain (albeit they probably succeed) -- it's because the files can'tbe chown-ed to root -- but I'm still puzzled why umount fails
<lool> right, so here you want to avoid the SD card from being automounted in exactly the same way, it should fix the mv warnings and the umount error; I don't understand why umount fails though
<ogra_> i dont see any umount in "functions"
<ogra_> only for cleanup
<ogra_> ogra@osiris:~/Devel/packages/flash-kernel-3.0~rc.4ubuntu4$ grep -r umount *
<ogra_> debian/flash-kernel-installer.postinst:	umount /target/dev || true
<ogra_> debian/flash-kernel-installer.postinst:umount /target/dev || true
<ogra_> functions:		umount "$boot_mnt_dir"
<ogra_> functions:			# if umount fails
<ogra_> and cleanups isnt called until we exit
<lool> ogra_: cleanups() is run when flash-kernel exits and umounts the /tmp/xyz location where the firmware space was temporarily mounted
<lool> ogra_: in the case where this FS is already mounted on the system, a bind-mount is created automatically by mount or by linux and unmount should work just fine
<ogra_> right, but there is no umount before it attempts to mount the device to a tempdir
<lool> (No idea why it doesn't work there, perhaps due to special mount options)
<lool> ogra_: But that's normal
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i didnt know mount is that clever
<lool> ogra_: mount + umount usually works in both cases, whether it's already mounted or not
<ogra_> ah, learned something new :)
<ogra_> i know i see two mounts, i didnt know the subsequent ones are bind mounts by default
<angs> I loaded ubuntu desktop image to another SD card and inserted to another beagleboard-xM rev C1. I have *** Warning - readenv() failed, using default environment     and some error/warnings during boot time then it stucks on the last line http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064586/  has anyone else experienced the same problem?
<ogra_> thats exactly the right behavior for ubuntu-desktop
<ogra_> after printing that line it switches to the monitor
<ogra_> only ubuntu-server doesnt do that
<angs> approximately how long do I need to wait to see the monitor output?
<angs> did you see any problem on the output that I pasted?
<ogra_> no
<angs> ok, thank you. So, I will wait some more to see an output
<angs> I still have not got any output on the monitor and the line after (Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.   ), is it normal to wait long for the boot procedure?
<ogra_> no
<angs> is there anything that I can do for it?
<ogra_> apart from using an image that does the install on serial you mean ?
<angs> I do not have a monitor output and all I can see on the serial output is "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel." it seems like it stucked. I guess I do something wrong in the image loading, because the board works fine with the default OS in the image.
<ogra_> well, you cant do anything wrong with these images
<ogra_> if you use the server image it will immediately show output on serial after the kernel booted
<angs> I will load the server image then try it again.
<ogra_> are you actually sure thats a beagle XM you have there ?
<angs> beagleboard xM is printed on the board and the box. I just bought it couple days ago.
<ogra_> ok
<GrueMaster> angs: Is your monitor capable of HDMI or DVI-D input?
<GrueMaster> Or are you using a dvi-cga converter?
<angs> if I am the only one who has problem with it, I should do something wrong
<GrueMaster> oops.  vga
<angs> I am using hdmi to dvi-d cable
<angs> and the monitor has dvi-d port
<angs> I am using 5V, 2.5A power supply.
<GrueMaster> Ok, that should work, provided the monitor can handle the signal predefined in the kernel boot parameters.  Does your monitor have an info mode that shows incoming signal?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, even the preinstalled server images stop for him
<ogra_> after unpacking the kernel
<GrueMaster> You should see video even if your Beagle is getting power via mUSB.
<angs> monitor does not show any signal.
<GrueMaster> angs: Do you have a linux desktop/laptop?  Looks like you will need to modify the boot parameters on the SD to see what is happening.
<angs> yes I am using ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop
<GrueMaster> Before trying that, does it boot the test image that should have come with the board?
<angs> GrueMaster: Yes, it boots fine with the image that comes with the SD card (angstrom dist)
 * GrueMaster can't remember if they still ship a 1M uSD preloaded or not.
<GrueMaster> Ok, excellent.
<GrueMaster> So, let's modify the boot image.  On your laptop, put the SD in a card reader.
<angs> I am umounting the image before I load the SD image, is it correct to do it? I loaded the server image http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064664/   I am going to boot it
<angs> ok thank you
<GrueMaster> Yes, unmount the SD before raw writing a new image to it.
<GrueMaster> If you haven't started overwriting the SD yet, we can modify the boot parameters to see if we can root out the issue.
<angs> I inserted the SD card and umounted it
<GrueMaster> Ok, in a terminal, type "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt" (assuming the SD is mmcblk0)
<angs> it is mmcbblk0, I typed the command
<GrueMaster> Next, type "sudo dd bs=72 skip=1 if=/mnt/boot.scr of=boot.script"
<angs> fdisk and mount outputs if you would like to see > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064678/
<angs> 3+1 records in
<angs> 3+1 records out
<angs> 284 bytes (284 B) copied, 0.00177282 s, 160 kB/s
<GrueMaster> Now you should have a boot.script you can edit.  Remove the "quiet splash" lines and add "console=ttyO2,115200"
<angs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064685/
<ogra_> i wonder if the mpurate thing might get in the way
<GrueMaster> You need to strip the binary header before editing it (or you can delete it while in the editor).  Hence the dd above.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, thats the resulting file ;)
<ogra_> it already has console and friends
<GrueMaster> Is it?  Looks like he just edited the boot.scr with nano (see pastebin).
<GrueMaster> The u-boot header needs to be regenerated.  It is a checksum.
<angs> yes  I just edited it with nano
<GrueMaster> (hence why you can't just edit a boot.scr file).
<GrueMaster> I need to get back to my day job.  Here's the detailed instructions:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/EditBootscr
<angs> GrueMaster, ogra_: thank you very much for the help
<angs> btw, the server image works fine without any problem
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> so you get into the installer etc ?
<ogra_> on the serial console
<angs> yes it asks me the location and time info
<ogra_> well, then just run through it ...
<ogra_> it will also offer you to install the desktop packages if you want them
<angs> cool
<angs> thank you :)
<angs> what is the default password of the ubuntu image?
<angs> log in password
<angs> and user name
<angs> root@root, admin@admin did not work
<GrueMaster> angs: You should see oem-config on the serial console that will walk you through setting up locale and user info.
<GrueMaster> (until this is run, there is no default user/password.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-29
<ogra_> janimo, just FYI, kernel and driver work fine together for me here ... on precise i dont even need console=tty1
<lilstevie> ogra_: which kernel is that
<lilstevie> I am assuming you mean for the ac100
<ogra_> quantal ac100 archive kernel
<ogra_> 3.1
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> do you still have the plymouth issue?
<ogra_> yes, likely bug 1018907
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018907 in plymouth "plymouth in quantal on arm does only boot with black screen" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018907
<ogra_> or something close to it
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> and that also solved the tegra problem we have with precise
<janimo> ogra_, so quantal is still likely to not boot or just has black splashscreen?
<janimo> the latter is not showstopper and I can try out the dailies if it actually boots and works otherwise
<angs> I have ubuntu server (12.04) image on my beagleboard-xM. Is it possible to upgrade it to the ubuntu desktop?
<ogra_> janimo, i need to adjust the installer to nopt use bootimg.txt anymore since flash-kernel doesnt use that, before that change i doubt the images will work
<ogra_> (working on that today)
<janimo> ogra_, thanks!
<ppisati> angs: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ppisati> angs: so, what was the problem in the end?
<angs> ppisati: thank you. the desktop image does not work on my board, however the server image works fine, I still do not know what is the problem
<angs> when I type sudo -s, I get read only file system error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065851/ how can I fix it?
<ogra_> that doesnt look like the first part of the installer ran at all, check the size of your partition, is it nearly as big as the SD ?
<angs> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065884/ shows warning for the read-only system for /etc/mtab. when I insert the sd card to my laptop, I also get an error that  "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mmcblk0p2,
<angs>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<angs>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<angs>        dmesg | tail  or so"   this is dmesg | tail http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065890/
 * ogra_ would suggest you start over, that looks like you removed the card during the resize (which runs before the installer)
<angs> does it mean that image loading was unsuccessful?
<angs> hmmm weird. I ejected the sd card from my laptop after the loading process was finished and I just ejected from the board after the installation finished. I will load it again
<angs> btw, on the server image instruction it uses "dd bs=1M" however desktop image instruction says "dd bs=4M". what block size is correct?
<angs> I installed the server image again, so it works fine now. there is no error. I cannot install ubuntu-desktop by  " apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" command http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065954/   however I installed ssh package and it works fine. do I need to write a different package name for the ubuntu desktop?
<angs> I am also having a problem with apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065975/ is it normal?
<RoyK> angs: try resolving ports.ubuntu.com manually: host ports.ubuntu.com
<angs> host ports.ubuntu.com  >> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<angs> sources.list  is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066003/
<angs> do I need to edit something there?
<RoyK> angs: then you need to setup correct dns client settings
<angs> RoyK: it works fine now, thank you
<angs> I mean after correcting the dns setting
<RoyK> ok
<angs> I installed ubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu-server. I rebooted it but I do not get any output in the monitor. do I suppose to configure something to get the video output?
<angs> Also, lshw outputs [  870.848571] Unhandled fault: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1018) at 0xb6af5000                  Bus error (core dumped)
<angs> or is there any prebuilt ubuntu-desktop image for beagleboard-xm that I do not need to configure anything. Just plugging the SD card would be enough to use the ubuntu desktop?
<infinity> angs: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<infinity> angs: The omap3 desktop image should work, I would think.
<infinity> angs: I don't have an Xm to know for sure...
<infinity> Maybe I should break down and buy one to replace my ancient Beagle of doom.
<angs> infinity: thank you, I am able to use the desktop-image. my video cable was broken :S
<angs> when I log in to the GUI, I get a dialog box to report a system problem, I does not accept my user password. It says incorrect password, however I type the same password that I log in and sudo -s
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-30
<mlankhorst> [  257.180023] Bluetooth: st_register failed -22
<mlankhorst> bluetooth on pandaboard broken? :(
<Mimiko> Hello, can someone help me in cross-compiling?
<mlankhorst> Mimiko: unless you get more specific all the information is on the wiki
<Mimiko> ive tried to compile transmission in ubuntu for mips devices (tomatousb), but ive get it compiled for ubuntu.
<Mimiko> How to compile it for mips?
<mlankhorst> I'm pretty sure mips is not arm..
<Mimiko> yes but basic steps i think is the same
<mlankhorst> unless I'm mistaken you want to compile something for tomato usb on ubuntu, which would have nothing to do with ubuntu on arm, so you're in the wrong channel and really should ask the tomato equivalent
<Mimiko> mlankhorst, maybe so. I am searching on lot of channels for help or tips where to search more.
<mlankhorst> you should be checking google instead..
<Mimiko> i've searched in google before coming to chanels, but i've got no success yet
<angs> I am using ubuntu-desktop (12.04) on beagleboar-xm. when I click on "Dash Home" it shows an empty list, whatever I type, it always shows "sorry, there is nothing that matches your search". what could be the reason to see such output?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-01
<angs> I have ubuntu-desktop 12.04 on beagleboard-xm and trying to install a driver. however, I am getting "/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-omap/build: No such file or directory." error http://pastebin.com/N0bbjDtn   what do I need to install to have the 3.2.0-23-omap/build directory?
<infinity> angs: linux-headers-3.2.0-23-omap ... That said, you should probably upgrade to the latest kernel.
<infinity> angs: (As in "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade", we're up to 3.2.0-26)
<infinity> angs: If you have linux-headers-omap installed (which you should?), it'll keep your headers up-to-date with kernel upgrades.
<angs> infinity: thanks a lot, I will install them
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-24
<rqou> how can I enable usb gadget drivers on Pandaboard with ubuntu raring? If i modprobe g_<anything>, i get "device not found"
<xiaorong> has there anybody installed ubuntu on beaglebone? I want to know whether can i access ubuntu througn usb cable?
<rqou> does anybody know why cross compiling the raring kernel for armhf gives "util/../perf.h:180:15: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in"?
<rqou> oops wrong line " util/../perf.h:180:15: error: '__NR_perf_event_open' undeclared (first use in this function)"
<ghostawe> hey ho, any news about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ unavailable?
<ogra_> we only build panda images on saucy ... and they are not preinstalled
<ogra_> (the only preinstalled images left, are ubuntu touch)
<ghostawe> ah, ok
<ghostawe> is there eventually a plan to release saucy version for nexus 7?
<ghostawe> ogra_
<ogra_> only for ubuntu touch
<ghostawe> ogra_: so far no more desktop releases for nexus 7?
<ogra_> nope, that was (as announced) just a one time thing to get the needed improvements on the bottom layer for ubuntu touch
<ogra_> there is no reason raring and dist-upgrade to saucy wouldnt work though
<dk> In looking at the pre-built Ubuntu images for BeagleBone[Black] I am seeing that enabling USB serial console isn't on by default?  Are most people using these images with keyboard and HDMI output?  Is there a 'best' image for headless use?
<dk> with the beaglebone black running angstrom, my laptop (ubuntu 13.04) detects the device and loads the cdc_acm module, allowing me to connect a terminal to /dev/ttyACM0 and access the beagle console.  I cannot find a way to do this with any pre-built Ubuntu or Debian image. curious if this is a FAQ item (I haven't seen it listed in a FAQ anywhere)
<mijk> hi, anyone running Ubuntu on their Asus Transformer Prime TF201?
<Hans_> hell
<Hans_> o
<Hans_> just got my beaglebone black
<Hans_> besides that downloadable ubuntu images, can you also cross-compile different ubuntu versions and load them using the SD card?
<dk> fyi: to answer my question above.  using the "bone21" kernel from rcn-ee.net, kernel modules do not load with insmod or modprobe, the modules.dep does not generate (there is no module tree at /lib/modules/`uname`) and this causes the gadget (g_multi and composite) usb drivers not to load, among other things
<dk> went back to the bone18 kernel and things are working better
<dk> (i even tried to symlink /lib/modules/3.8.13-bone21 ot /lib/modules/3.8.13 and ran "depmod -a" so dependencies were not an issue, but I couldn't even manually insmod the .ko files, they were corrupt or invalid)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-25
<Asono> i'm looking for TypoNAM ( AKA Tron ) from t2n.org.. anyone seen him or know of him... maby someother name you have seen from t2n.org.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-26
<applejacks2> Out of Cubiboar, ODROID-U2, Beagleboard Black, which one can use default ubuntu arm distros?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-27
<jrr> is mx5 no longer developed/supported? (I see no 13.04 for it)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-29
<phillw> yes, I know I'll get told off :) But, please hear me out.... I understand that there is not an 'ARM' team as such, for people interested in ARM - where should they head? (It's a genuine question as to how QEMU can work to give people a taste of ARM before spending 'real' money on the kit).
<daniel3> Anyone successfully gotten the Kubuntu-Live preinstall images for Nexus 7 to work?
<doomlord> does ubuntu run on Ouya :)
<ogra_> not yet ... there might be an ubuntu touch build some day
<doomlord> do you know if there are any linux distros installable on it ;
<doomlord> i realise there's similar hardware in the mk908, maybe thats more likely
<ogra_> well, ubuntu userspace should just work
<ogra_> you will have to replace the initrd in the boot.img with an ubuntu one and probably rebuild the kernel without android options enabled
<ogra_> then ubuntu should just run
<doomlord> was just thinking of an ouya impulse purchase.. not sure if it would just be junk.
<ogra_> or you just wait until someone does an ubuntu touch port :)
<doomlord> i'm sure someone will put a linux on it
<doomlord> a GNU linux
<doomlord> whatever the distinction is.. desktop environment etc (how do i word this)
<ogra_> aer there others ?
 * ogra_ has never head of non GNU Linux :P
<doomlord> android
<doomlord> android is linux.. just not ....
<ogra_> the linux android uses is still compiled using gcc
<doomlord> Whats the key difference between Android-(linux) and Ubuntu-(linux) ...
<tassadar_> ...not good enough..? :P
<ogra_> so even that is GNU Linux ;)
<doomlord> i mean they're both 'linux', but there's a lot ubuntu does that android doesn't
<doomlord> gnu userland ? what is the precise description of what android doesn't have that a linux desktop os does
<ogra_> doomlord, android uses a java based userspace all over the place
<ogra_> ubuntu uses a native ine
<ogra_> *one
<ogra_> android also applies a big set of patches to the kernel
<fly-away> and jvm-based android works much faster
<fly-away> native so native
<ogra_> fly-away, hmm ? did you test ubuntu touch on a nexus4 yet ?
<fly-away> havent nexus4
<fly-away> its about ac100)
<ogra_> well, how can you claim that android under java is faster if you havent compared ?
 * ogra_ guesses ubuntu touch is definitely faster than android on the ac100 too
<fly-away> talking about ac100 and ubuntu 12.04 vs android
<fly-away> afaik there is no ubuntu touch for ac100
<fly-away> anyway is ubuntu touch usable without touchscreen?
<ogra_> there was an early port of ubuntu touch to ac100 but yeah, before unity8 is ready for desktops and gets a cursor it wont be any fun
<ogra_> but you can assume that it will always be faster ... it uses the android HAL and its binary blobs but no java ... after all you get the best of both worlds
<fly-away> afaik main ubuntu 12.04 problem is very high memory monsumption
<fly-away> consumption*
<fly-away> so 3-4 tabs in browser put system to swap
<fly-away> and thats all
<fly-away> in android I could open 10 tabs and its ok
<ogra_> yeah, thats better in 13.04
<ogra_> it saw a lot of ram consumption improvements (especislly on arm as preparation for ubuntu touch)
<fly-away> yeah, only one is worser with 13.04 - no firefox, only chromium
<ogra_> ??
<fly-away> that eats even more))
<ogra_> i'm using firefox here
<ogra_> oh
<fly-away> oh)
<ogra_> i thought it would be not available :)
<ogra_> *i thought you mean
<fly-away> so is armhf firefox packages available in 13.04?
<ogra_> sure
<fly-away> nice
<ogra_> as is chromium
<fly-away> and what  ram consumption improvements  did you mean?
<ogra_> or idori ... epiphany ... name your preferred browser :)
<ogra_> the whole cycle the whole team was foused on im[proving the app footprint of ubuntu desktop on arm devices
<fly-away> so is this work already done?
<ogra_> (thats why we had the nexus7 desktop images during that cycle ... ram consumption on these went from ~650M at the beginning down to about 350M by release day with the same apps
<ogra_> )
<fly-away> hm
<fly-away> nexus7 uses typical armhf packages?
<ogra_> nexus7 did use ubuntu-desktop
<ogra_> completely identical to a PC install on x86
<fly-away> so
<fly-away> what exactly did crew do?
<fly-away> patches for apps or what?
<ogra_> right, inspecting all apps, finding the memory hogs and fixing them ... alls all long running python processes were ripped out and services that can run on demand only get started when needed
<ogra_> s/alls/also/
<ogra_> with the change to uniy8 and Mir the memory frootprint is currently around 150M
<fly-away> thats nice))
<ogra_> (though ubuntu-touch/unity8 obviously isnt a full desktop yet)
<marcothis> hi
<marcothis> help me install http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/38070-ubuntu-1210-quantal-armhf-for-elf-ii/
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-30
<mijk> hi
#ubuntu-arm 2014-06-27
<rooted> hello,  anyone alive ?
<rooted> orga_ ?
<rooted> anyone ?
<hrw> this channel is not dead. it is resting
<rooted> hmm
<rooted> i have a problem in Lubuntu arm version , cant find a printer control model.
<ogra_> yeah, all the action is in #ubuntu-touch nowadays
<ogra_> (and if you dont misspell my nick i actually recieve pings :P )
<rooted> lol, you all ways comments at the end of discusstions lol
<rooted> hahaha
<rooted> <Elleo> rooted: I think you might have better luck asking in either #ubuntu or #ubuntu-arm; this channel focuses on ubuntu touch, which is for mobile phones and is rather different from desktop ubuntu on arm
 * rooted confused.
<hrw> ;DD
<hrw> rooted: answer for generic question is: does it work on x86 ubuntu?
<hrw> maybe you just lack some package
<rooted> hrw, am just a simple guy , seeking a printer solution , for arm version of ubuntu.
<rooted> lusb , sees my printer , but abiword dont.
<hrw> rooted: ok. other way: which printer it is? how connected? etc?
<rooted> its an HP printer , connected via usb.
<hrw> cause it looks like you have usb printer connected but not configured at all
<rooted> it works with ubuntux86 , but in arm version only sees it
<rooted> thats why am seeking a printer control model
<rooted> witch i cant see , in the system tools
<hrw> tried http://localhost:631/ already?
<hrw> direct cups interface
<rooted> no i will now :))
<rooted> will , cant add a printerr because i dont have the root pass
<rooted> its says forbidden to add printer
#ubuntu-arm 2015-06-23
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so I run chroots on my android phone just for fun and learning. Recently I've been trying to get audio working, online I found a post saying he got it working on his android phone by making a setup that used kde so I thought what the heck. Trying to set up a ubuntu with kde (kubuntu) as resulted in insta-crashes, any one here have any ideas why this might happen?
<ShapeShifter499> My phone is a LG Volt running Cyanogenmod 11
<ShapeShifter499> The thing is I can safely run two XFCE4 based Chroots at the same time using swap (one debian and the other arch linux) but it seems KDE is crashing on me resulting in a hard reboot
#ubuntu-arm 2015-06-25
<bunty> hiii
#ubuntu-arm 2015-06-26
<codingman> hello, I'm attempting to install a package that requires libffi5 as a dependency.
<codingman> I've installed libffi-dev from the repos, but it doesn't seem to help the matter
<codingman> I'm currently running Trusty on a BeagleBone Black
<ogra_> why -dev ?
<ogra_> that has the headers for building stuff ... not the runtime libs
<ogra_> (though it should have pulled the runtilme into your system)
<codingman> libffi6 should do it, correct?
<ogra_> depends what your app was linked against i guess
<codingman> I wasn't sure whether libffi5 and libffi6 were incompatible, in much the same way as python2 and python3 are
<codingman> heh, libffi6 is apparently the latest version :/
<codingman> any idea as to what I should install, then? libffi6 isn't working.
<infinity> codingman: Where did you find an armhf package that depends on libffi5?
<itu> hi
<itu> is there hope for my 7'' mini-netbook Jaytech 9903 (aka NB-7  aka meteor PX-8690 ... ) , which is obviously quite bricked now ?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-06-27
<itu> ( s/#ARM_cores/'Cores/   # in wikipedialink at topic )
#ubuntu-arm 2016-06-28
<jorgesanjuan> Hi all. I'm trying to boot an x-gene arm64 server with UEFI and a GRUB. When the grub boots the kernel it seems to hang. I've seen it happened to some other developers on the net but I can't fix it.
<jorgesanjuan> This is all I can get:
<jorgesanjuan> EFI stub: Booting Linux Kernel...
<jorgesanjuan> EFI stub: Using DTB from configuration table
<jorgesanjuan> EFI stub: Exiting boot services and installing virtual address map...
<jorgesanjuan> L3c Cache: 8MB
#ubuntu-arm 2017-06-27
<waters33637_> Quesion: I installed pinno on ubuntucore ... and it doesnt work riht. I cant get it to open anything .. Premission Problem .. even with sudo ... yet vi works fine on the same file ...
<waters33637_> pinano*
<jeromelanteri> ubuntu-16.04-lts download page for server show an iso image file who is NOT universal iso file, and then it can not be dd on a sd card... that's not good.
<jeromelanteri> please, where is the same iso image in .img file able to be dd-ized on sd-card.. OR an universal iso image of that ubuntu-arm-server ?
